# Long Valley Lumber -Gatineau River - 2nd Try at a Layout



## Steve441

Hi guys - I tore down the 1st layout (saving everything of use of course). Salvaged some foam and fiberboards and got started. This one's gonna have some major water. I already have the "Muddy River Boat Rental" kit in my "unbuilt" drawer. Gonna try to do a construction vehicle company with all my GHQ stuff (Should be nice if I can pull it off). Here are the first pix - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*More pix*

I fixed the bump in the track above the Grey Underpass. I have a general idea of where the road will go. I like to plan this stuff as I go along. The track plan is quite boring but as I have said before - I like to build kits and am not that much into trains - Most of the fun for me is putting it together. I have Envirotex (large amount) and WS Realistic Water (Big Jug) - Fiber Board on the base of the river now. I was thinking of bring up the level with some plaster and doing the shoreline and banks before adding the water - Any Ideas Please Guys ???!!! About how I should do the water????


----------



## Steve441

*Abutments*

Getting these in now - You can see how I modified Kato tracks to fit into my bridge. I am pretty impatient and had to get going on this so that's the way it is. The "Triange Bar" building gave me trouble on my 1st try as it needs 2 roads as shown for it to look good - My roads (Busch) were secured to Evergreen plastic on my 1st layout so they are perfectly re-usable - Got to get a bit more of that stuff. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

This layout is 8 feet by 3 feet. - Nice size for all my stuff - All I did was get 2 packs of Kato Staights and extended the 1st layout! Bidding now on the Downtown Deco (3 kits) up on EBay now. Gotta have the sleaze factor! Hope to get the water right! I am going to post a picture of my test with Envirotex - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Gatineau River*

When travelling to our cottage in the Gatineau Hills north of Ottawa I follow the Gatineau River for quite a ways. Heres my best looking test of Envirotex water - It is only sort of complete on one side. As soon as it started turning out I figured I had better get started on the layout  - Enough Testing. Comments Welcome (Compliments are nice but I need advice and criticism) - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Corner in Basement*

I re-arranged my basement a bit and got the table and foam and boards for free in scavaging around earlier in the summer. Just got started a week ago. Waiting for "How To Paint Backgrounds" CD - as the new corner should facilitate that concept better. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Wow where have I been?
I didn't even see that you were rebuilding?

Help?

You don't need any help.

What is the white on the wall from? 

It looks like you have more room available in that area, how about two more tables and make it a big L?
One more?


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - You didn't miss anything - I posted all of the above at once just to show people (and me later) what I started with (Not a conventional base but OK for me) The white is overspray on the wall is from one of my many kits (I use rattle cans) - I do stuff like that much - to my wife's displeasure - She has given me the basement now.

I guess I don't need any help Ed but I always like your suggestions - It is too bad I can't do the Big L track plan - That WILL be layout # 3 after I do some major selling off of some old hobbies and stuff. I want to do a big U shaped layout built against the wall half way around the basement. Just practicing now! I have some new ideas for landscaping and such that I want to try. I was never much for books or instructions so I read enough to get me started and then figure it out on my own. I am still planning the road - I got some more Busch road stuff this AM - and some nice BIG sheets of Evergreen plastic to stick them on. It's very re-usable then - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> The white is overspray on the wall is from one of my many kits (I use rattle cans) - I do stuff like that much - to my wife's displeasure - She has given me the basement now.


Dohh!

Next time, don't stop ... paint the whole wall white, and maybe she won't notice! 

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Texaco Sign In*

Got the sign in and working. It just pops on and off the base. The terrain is subject to change. I just wanted to get started. I am casting some hydorcal rocks now. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Got the sign in and working. It just pops on and off the base. The terrain is subject to change. I just wanted to get started. I am casting some hydorcal rocks now. Cheers - Steve



That looks good mounted (molded) into the hill like that .:thumbsup: 

I didn't know it did something, whats it do just light up, or blink?

The new layout is going to look good. I can tell.:thumbsup:


edit,

I see you molded the wire under the hill?
Why didn't you just bring it up the back.
If you ever have to take it off the hill for whatever reason your going to have to demo the hill.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - The wire has to be safe from getting damaged by holes for trees and such. I have run it straight down and then to the side - It sort of had to go there to see it - It works great with a nice "chase pattern" of the various parts of the sign lighting up in sequence to finally (6 seconds) the whole sign lights up. The wire is sort of short at 2 feet so the switch had to go on the side that won't be up againt the wall. Gonna be a road overpass on river so traffic will see the sign. I shall try to get the base of the sign to look like an overgrown concrete slab. Cheers - Steve


----------



## jugbutt

*nice*

Hello Steve that layout is looking great!!
I Have a buddy true friend Name Steve that is
big into trains also and he showed me his G,n, scales last night
and Sara his wife setup her HO . we Had a Blast.

Keep up the great work and I will be watching so I can pick up some ideas
of my own. Great sign i Love it..:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*UnderPass*

Getting the underpass plastered in at the back. Thanks for the kind words Jugbutt. I am in the basement today - Hot One! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Slow progress*

Making some slow progress - These things take time - besides, the weather is real nice. I figure I have to do a fair bit of the river bank work before pouring any water. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*July 15*

Beautiful Day Today - I won the 3 Downtown Deco kits on EBay for $68. with reasonable shipping costs. I don't do plans very well so I am figuring out where stuff will go as best as I can before starting the roads. That's an unbuild "Muddy River Boat Rentals" kit which will fit approximately where it is. I hope the older style Rix overpass will work - if it ever does arrive - Postal guys were on strike here in Canada and mail is still screwed up - Cheers - Steve (still worried about the water - don't know when to pour it - I hate to do a lot of work on stuff and then have it not come out right - so I may pour it soon - after finishing the banks and beaches and getting the overpass in.)


----------



## Steve441

*River Bank*

One side comin' along - Carved a bigger beach for boats and stuff on the other side - I am starting to think I will have separate roads on either side of the river. I may save my overpass (in the mail) for future reference. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Getting the underpass plastered in at the back. Thanks for the kind words Jugbutt. I am in the basement today - Hot One! Cheers - Steve



Even when it is hot and humid outside my basement stays cool. :thumbsup:
My dungeon is the coolest area in the house.

I have the central air running full blast set to minus 1, that helps.


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> One side comin' along - Carved a bigger beach for boats and stuff on the other side - I am starting to think I will have separate roads on either side of the river. I may save my overpass (in the mail) for future reference. Cheers - Steve




I like the furthest bridge, maybe one more? A vehicular bridge in the middle?

A foot bridge for people or animals?

Looking good man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Bridges*

I know what you're sayin Big Ed - I have the Rix Overpass coming in the mail - I trust I can get it to work - Thanks Man - Stayin Cool in the basement with the AC Bitchin' too!  - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*River coming along*

Another HOT one so I am getting the River Bank and Beaches fleshed out with various plaster type goo. I will seal the wood river bed with Scenic cement - paint it - and will do it like my best practice shot at a river shown in pic 5 with Scenic's Realistic Water - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Don't forget the fly fisherman, hooked on to a N scale rainbow trout, that is jumping out of the water on the end of his line.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

I sure like the idea but - When do I put that in? Before after or during the pour of Water - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> I sure like the idea but - When do I put that in? Before after or during the pour of Water - Thanks - Steve



I guess it would be better sticking the fisherman in when it is wet? To make it look like he is standing in the water.

If you can find a trout,  some kind of clear wire (do they make such a thing?) would work just sticking it in the water with the fish out of the water on the other end.

I would think an HO scale trout would work too. As it would just be a big fish that he caught. They do come in all sizes in the real world. He just caught a whopper.

I was only kidding about the jumping out of the water part but it would look nice if you could do it.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

I am not going to pour any water for weeks I bet - I have a dock to make and want to look at the boats that came with the Boat Rental kit I have - As a matter of fact I may take a bit of a break from the layout and get on to that kit - Still researching how to do water and I sure appreciate your advice as always is good Ed. Gotta look at getting everything I need to put in while the stuff is drying - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> I am not going to pour any water for weeks I bet - I have a dock to make and want to look at the boats that came with the Boat Rental kit I have - As a matter of fact I may take a bit of a break from the layout and get on to that kit - Still researching how to do water and I sure appreciate your advice as always is good Ed. Gotta look at getting everything I need to put in while the stuff is drying - Steve


The only water I ever did was just with plaster. I put waves in and then painted it. I never used any of the water making products out there today.

That was on my HO (long gone now) layout. And it was only a 2 foot long river.

That is the only part of the layout I didn't get a picture of.
I thought I had some but can't find it.hwell:

Someone else will have to tell you about making water.
And about the best products to use.


----------



## Steve441

*Figuring Out Where Stuff Will Actually Fit*

I think it's gonna look something like in these two pix. I now have the Rix old style Overpass with 2 piers for over the river which I am working on - No water poured yet. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

It looks like the road collapsed (melted) into the river bed.

One question in this picture,









When you lay your plaster cloth after laying it down do you use your finger to smooth it out to eliminate seeing the holes?

Not all plaster cloth is the same.
Some comes with more plaster on it it seems. 

Where did the sign go?


----------



## Steve441

*Road*

Hey Ed - The road will look not so sagged out with this Rix kit I am just finishing up. Pic 1. You can see the where I used the plaster mix (with my finger or a mixing stick) after the cloth dries in Pic 2 (I know its a slow and expensive way to do it) - and Pic 3 shows the Texaco Sign (It just pops on and off its base). I was gonna put the Farm at the back and the road up front in the layout but have decided the sign really needs to be well seem by travellers on the highway. I can't change its location and that's pretty well the only spot it can go with its 18" wire to the switch. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Hey Ed - The road will look not so sagged out with this Rix kit I am just finishing up. Pic 1. You can see the where I used the plaster mix (with my finger or a mixing stick) after the cloth dries in Pic 2 (I know its a slow and expensive way to do it) - and Pic 3 shows the Texaco Sign (It just pops on and off its base). I was gonna put the Farm at the back and the road up front in the layout but have decided the sign really needs to be well seem by travellers on the highway. I can't change its location and that's pretty well the only spot it can go with its 18" wire to the switch. Cheers - Steve



I knew you were going to put a bridge there.
I do the same with the plaster cloth. But when I first lay it on, when it is still wet, I run my finger over it to smooth out the plaster in the cloth.

This is how you are suppose to lay the cloth.
You won't get it all covered. I then do what you do next after it drys though you can do it while it is wet.

Also lay the cloth with the most plaster up. 
One side does have more plaster on it.

Did you find a fish?


----------



## Steve441

Right On Ed - I am thinking that if I don't have a fish by the time the water goes down I can stick one on with WS "Water Effects". That way it will be mostly out of the water and with ripples. I have to get the docks all ready and the piers for the bridge have to be in and at the right spot. I shall try your plastering method next time I get out my roll. Cheers - Steve


----------



## haphall

Fish tip: I read somewhere that you can use foil (the stuff they seal aspirin with) and your trusty #10 blade and carve your own. All they do is catch some light beneath the surface so it needs to be in the front or the effect is lost. Poke 'em in when your 'water' is still wet. They should be virtually weightless.


----------



## Steve441

Brilliant Suggestion - I will see if I can pull that together - I have the material already - Cheers and Thanks Haphall! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fish*

OK - So I was looking into making a fish - I suppose this would catch the light pretty good - It's a tiny snippet of plastic - silver on both sides - a packing for a nasal pill. I could maybe paint half of it that will be submerged (brown). Is that what you had in mind - I may just have the fish jumping and worry about the fishing line later (Is that even possible?? I am a clumsy Canadian not a European craftsman). What do you guys think? - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> OK - So I was looking into making a fish - I suppose this would catch the light pretty good - It's a tiny snippet of plastic - silver on both sides - a packing for a nasal pill. I could maybe paint half of it that will be submerged (brown). Is that what you had in mind - I may just have the fish jumping and worry about the fishing line later (Is that even possible?? I am a clumsy Canadian not a European craftsman). What do you guys think? - Cheers - Steve


Looks good...now...put some polka dots on it.:laugh:

When you lay your plaster cloth do you just wet it and lay it down?

Try smoothing the plaster on it some right after you lay it. 
I find my finger works great.
Don't let it soak too long either, 5 seconds is enough and use a small tray for soaking as you go along the water will turn to a plaster goop, making it better to lay down. A used TV dinner plastic tray works nice. I like warm water too.

You won't get all the holes but you will get some. The first batch of cloth I got had a ton of plaster on it, the second batch I bought from the same seller had less. 
I figured if I need more I will bring that to his attention before I purchase again. And I did not look at the rest of the rolls, they could have more on them.

Also like I said one side has more plaster on it, lay that side facing up. Look at it you will see.

Who do you get your plaster cloth from?


----------



## Steve441

Its from my hobby shop - Woodland Scenics brand - I will try your method Ed - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bridge & Road*

Getting a better idea of how this side of the layout will end up - The Busch brand roadway is great stuff. I got a real nice curve out of it by sticking it to a large sheet of Evergreen plastic. Gonna seal it with Scenic Cement and its good to go. Very durable I find - You can clean it up nice with a damp rag. Tried to make plaster (Concrete) footings for the highway bridge. They will look OK when I get some paint on 'em. They will overgrown with bushes as that is the case up here near Ottawa, Canada. It's very lush with foliage as we get lots (tons) of rain and its hot as the devil in the summer. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Looking nice. I apologize if you've discuss this already somewhere above, but are you planning on putting a mid-span support or two underneath that lower bridge? Looks like a bridge of that type would have two or three in real life to me. Just a thought.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Piers*

Yep TJ -2 Piers will go in for the middle bridge with the road. Do you mean I should have piers or supports over the Bridge at the front of the layout? That's the black one with tracks? - I had not even considered that - I believe you are right though. Its a long span and indeed should have something. Thanks Man! - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Yeah ... I was thinking piers under the bridge ... exactly like you were thinking.

Great minds, and all that! ...

TJ


----------



## Steve441

OK TJ - You got me confused now - Like I said and in the first pic here - I have planned 2 piers for the highway overpass type bridge (shown pic 1). I ahd not planned any piers under the long steel black truss bridge (2nd pic). If you are saying I need 2 nice rock piers under that one then great minds did not think alike although if you wanted me to put piers under the Overpass I had planned to do so - so we were thinking alike - HMM - I don't mean to make things difficult Man. Sorry - I was under the impression those steel truss bridges were designed to hold the weight. Please correct me if I am wrong - Half the time I am too busy workin' on my stuff to do any research (like I should be doing). I do sort of want to get going on the water instead of waiting for more piers in the mail (2 weeks) - Can I get away with it Guys? - - Thanks Man - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Steve,

Sorry for the confusion. I was thinking piers under the middle bridge ... the one with the auto road ... just like you are planning.

The RR truss bridge looks OK as is. Maybe paint the enbankment supports to look like stonework at some point?

All great minds here!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Super TJ - Thanks Man- I am trying to get some paint done but the weather is real nice outside - I shall proceed as planned with nothing under the Truss Bridge. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*RiverBank*

It's going to look something like this - Putting the little bushes on the sides of the river is very time consuming but I figure I should do it as much as I can before pouring the water. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Farm Buildings Positioned*

Typical Me - I am all over the place - I fot the Farm settled in position but the terrain may change - I tried to leave nice space to show off the details when finished. I am gonna get some nice fencing of a few different kinds to add to the fences I already have for this. No real plan for this layout yet so I am trying to figure out how the roads will go with my buildings before I lock the bridge in place. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*River Water*

I finally got the water (1st pour of 2) started. For some odd reason I tried to go with Woodland Scenics Realistic Water - as my test came out pretty good I thought - Anyways - On the actual project the WS water cracked up bad in a couple of places - (Straight up crappy product IMO) - So I pulled it all up and re-did the paint on the river bed (pic shows it blue but it is very dark blue with black) and went with Envirotex Lite. I will do 1 more pour and it will be done. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Wow! That "stone" truss bridge abuttment turned out FABULOUS! Looks incredibly lifelike ... excellent work!

Is that "stone" carved foam? Cast plaster? Do tell ...

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Gee Man - Thanks! - I guess the abuttments came out better than I thought. They are from Cooch Enterprizes - nice castings to start and I hit 'em with a bit o' paint and a few washes. Gotta let the water cure for 3 days it says so I am trying to be patient (difficult for me) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Setting Up DownTown*

Now I am starting to get an idea as to how this stuff might work. I gotta take lots of time to figure out the final road pattern along with their corresponding sidewalks, parking, etc. Got my bid in for the Saulinas Tavern up on EBay now - Might go for the Wild Willies Waterfront scene the same seller has too (for next layout!) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Roads going in.*

Determined to make some progess I have installed a 5 foot piece of road as a single piece laid out on plastic and the Rix overpass and then installed. Provisions were made for a dirt road to go to the Muddy River Boat Co and the Farm. A little more gentle plastering to form the "shoulders" and I will try to leave space for details at the end. There is 5.5 inches (elevation - That's about 75 feet in N scale) from the riverbed to the high spot where the Texaco sign goes -Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Getting Plastered*

It looks like hell now - but I will get the edges of the track cleaned up and ballasted - some paint and it will start to look better - Pictures don't show the elevation well - Nice sized Barnyard to work with - I am going to do a fenced "Ring" for some horses too - Slow going but at least I am going! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Boat Rental Co.*

It's (the Boat Company) only half done but it will fit something like this. Gotta clean the surface of the Envirotex "water" with alcohol and give it another pour - That worries me but I shall proceed - Soon - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Your right, it looks like Hell!

You ought to start all over.:laugh:

The overhead shot looks like it snowed out heavy.

Looking good Man. :thumbsup:
Nice crystal clear water. 
I Like the highway gangplank in the middle. Plus the RR bridges, being a bridge man myself.:thumbsup:
What happened to the beach? Did it turn into a boat launch? 
Did you pick up swimmers yet? They do sell them for N.

I don't see the fisherman yet.

A little rivet counting for you?
Don't forget, that the triangle building needs a road on each side.

Looking great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*JunkYard Position*

The Jergens JunkYard diorama I put together in the spring is gonna nestle right about there. Still some work to do on the terrain around it. Now I am progressing a bit and feel better about the spacing for the buildings. I was worried the Junkyard would not fit but I guess the slope and rock behind it will look OK in the end. Gotta get the Downtown roads set up and the road coming in by the Junkyard gummed in. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed !! - I posted the Junkyard stuff before I saw your Great Reply - I am workin' on everything you mentioned. I hope to nail the position of the Triangle Bar between 2 roads - No swimmers - But lots of Boats!! Thanks Again Man - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

That was nice, just a cut and paste for the junkyard scene.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Yes Indeed Ed - Gonna be a little tricky getting the edges filled so there are no lines but I think I can do it in the space there is - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Yes Indeed Ed - Gonna be a little tricky getting the edges filled so there are no lines but I think I can do it in the space there is - Steve


Isn't there foam underneath?

Just cut it out?


----------



## Steve441

Sounds good - but I am not sure how to do it - I don't have the special foam cutter - I gotta get a tank of propane for my torch if I want to heat up my old knife and melt it down a bit. Dremel would work but create a nice mess - Maybe that's what I will do - I will check it out and get back to you - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*2nd pour of Envirotex - River*

I got the river up to the final depth. I waited until the humidity subsided a bit as a film forms on the surface of this stuff if it is over 50% humidity. Ist pour had some of that pesky discolouring film - but I cleaned well with alcohol which does not remove the film but just sets the surface up for another coat of the Envirotex goo. Got several rocks in at the edges and a few logs. One fish in as well.  Now that I am familiar with this stuff I will be more confident to go ahead and put in submerged tires etc etc on Layout No 3. I only used 1 third of the Envirotex (I got the 32 oz. kit ) to do all this. There will be more water on this layout too. I am happy with the way it is coming out so I will devote some good time and resources to it - Got 3 different online orders in for some cool details to arrive soon - Keep you posted - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Steve,

Submerged fish ... :thumbsup:

Submerged tires ... :thumbsdown:



Just kidding, of course ... it's your layout ... just don't let the D.E.M. guys come chasing after you!

Water pour looks great!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

N scale fish????? Seriously - what is it - a grain of sand?


----------



## Steve441

*Fish*

There it is about a half inch from the corner of the bigger wharf. Made from a scrap of the silver packing for allergy meds - a snippette I call it - its about 1/64 wide by 3/32 (inch) or so long - A nice Northern Pike - long and skinny - they can easily be 3 feet long.

It's tough to see the bottom of the river look so poorly done when photographed with a flash or when macro digital mode is used everything looks terrible. My old eyes think it looks great when not under the bright lights and close-ups needed for these images - Cheers Guys and Thanks for the comments! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fish*

Yeah - Now I notice my 1st pic of the fish was better (1 page back at the bottom) - Steve


----------



## sstlaure

looks great


----------



## Steve441

*Aug 16*

Thanks Scott !!

I have been mixing Many up little pots of plaster in different textures as required (either "Smooth It" , "Mold-A-Scene" , or plaster of Paris - or a mix of any of those 3) and trying to get the BarnYard, Driveway, Fields or pastures (this farm won't have any "crops". Horses and cows - Yes) - I got a little preliminary paint on the Farm road/driveway to give me an idea of how it may look. Starting to get the "Shoulder" on the main road underway too. Having tons on fun doing this guys -  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Junk Yard - In*

I wrestled this little baby in - A little paint, grass and bushes around the edges and even I won't be able to tell it was a samll diorama on a board. Still may put the Lunch Wagon out front - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Dog House*

I have the Dog House for the JunkYard and Ladders - see pic - I got the ladders at my LHS and the first kit ladders would not come free of the skews (correct term?) so they gave me another - I will see if its any better. Gotta get out the magnifier for the Dog Houses!! I will do 'em in the winter! Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

You'll need to whittle a big ol' bone to stick in front of the dog house, too! Looks like a great addition to the scene.

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Road Work*

Thanks TJ - A Bone sounds real good! I am making some progress getting an area set-up for the Church and GraveYard from my 1st Layout. Roads are going in however I am waiting for some scale sidewalk in the mail before I can complete them - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Fish looks good. Maybe I should have suggested a n scale whale instead.

What you need now is a fisherman with a pole pointed towards the fish so it stands out. (I don't know what you would use for line.)
Then add a little ripple action in the water around the fish to make it looks like it is fighting the fisherman.:thumbsup:

Did you carve out the spot for the junk yard?

Looks nice. Like it was there forever.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - I am on the FisherMan idean Man! Ripples too - I beveled the edges of the board the JunkYard was on and put it on the flat foam and gooed the edges. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Progress*

Been working away like crazy on this before taking off for the lake - Finally wrestled the "Triangel Bar" in with sidewalks now glued in. Lots of paint touch up and filling here and there but you get the idea of how the "Downtown" may look.  Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*1 More Pic*

Got the JunkYard painted in - No Foam or bushes yet. Take Care Folks! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice spot for the triangle bar. The corner hangout!


----------



## Steve441

Thanks TJ - It took me a while to get the road set up right with the sidewalk. I think the configuration of the roads is OK - I am going to use a yellow blinking light on a wire over the intersections as is seen up in Quebec to this day - However I am not doing any electric lights (that work). Maybe next time - I guess if you did streetlights and traffic lights you would need lighted buildings etc etc lighted - New ballgame for me! We will see! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Labor Day Progress*

I have the basic paint on one end of the new layout  - Cleaned the track and ran a few trains around and it feels good - Tons of work to go - Cheers - Steve


----------



## haphall

Roads are looking good. They need some traffic though.


----------



## Steve441

*Slow progress only*

Thanks Haphall - I will get to them eventually - Meanwhile I have made slow progress only getting some basic paint on and the buildings in position. The Graveyard will be right up front in the corner beside the Church and I hope to position the Station where it is with parking at the rear. I think the 3 tenement houses across from the Junkyard is Ok too - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I think a road cutting behind the triangle building would look good.hwell:

Looking good Steve....no need to rush.:thumbsup:

Unless your in a hurry to complete it so you can rip it down and build #3.


----------



## Steve441

*Building Positions*

Geeze Ed - You are the guy I want to approve these roads. You're advice for my first layout was sound as far as the Triangle Bar needing a "Times Square" type of road set-up. I have done so with this layout. The unfinished building beside the Triangle Bar is a seedy Hotel. I propose to just have rough parking all around these 3 buildings (pictured) - no more roads. Will you give your seal of approval for it on those grounds Ed? - Thanks for time and advice - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Slow Progess - But at least I am progressing!*

I thought I would post some pix - Been out of town a bit but managed to get a bit more done on the downtown section. Lots more to go of course but I just wanted to check and see how its gonna look with some vehicles on - Note my new Garbage Truck and Convertable Eldorado (Pimpmobile) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bit of a break*

Nice weather outdoors here so I have not worked on the train setup much - I did get the blue started for the background and the rest of the layout painted. I am having some fun running my old CP stuff before I get started on this again - Trees, fences, etc etc. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I gotta spend a month or so finishing and detailing the white hydrocal "Downtown Deco" buildings too, of course - Take Care - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Geeze Ed - You are the guy I want to approve these roads. You're advice for my first layout was sound as far as the Triangle Bar needing a "Times Square" type of road set-up. I have done so with this layout. The unfinished building beside the Triangle Bar is a seedy Hotel. I propose to just have rough parking all around these 3 buildings (pictured) - no more roads. Will you give your seal of approval for it on those grounds Ed? - Thanks for time and advice - Steve


First time I am viewing this post Steve.
Somehow I missed your update.

I guess a parking lot will have to do.

I see a train crossing the river too.:thumbsup:

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Need some crossing signals on that road.


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Your trio of bridges spanning the river -- each a different type -- looks great!

TJ


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I can relate, since I also "get my kicks" more out of building/creating than actually running the trains. Guess that's why mine just go around and around rather than elaborate switching, etc. 
I'm also doing a large addition to my layout and want to make a lake and a river as part of the deal. Never have done water before so I'm a little shakey on how to go about it. What is "Envirotex"? Is it like the WS water? That stuff is PRICEY!! 
I've also acquired one of those animated billboards (Amtrak) and it works super cool. I plan to set it up on top of a ridge sort of like yours.
Keep the pics coming. Your work is exceptional and I enjoy seeing it!!
Bob


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I just googled "Envirotex" and found out what it is and how it works. Shoulda done that first, eh?
Anywho, I would love to learn your technique for creating the running river. Do you use it in combination with the WS stuff? 
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## deboardfam

Wow looks great.. I hope I can make my ground cover look as good as yours!
The water is amazing as well.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks for the kind comments folks - Only painted so far, deboardfam. Ground foam still to go!

Bob - I did the banks and edges of the river first with paper balls and then plastered them tapering them into the shore of the river down to the base of the layout which is just cheap hard fiber board. So there is no "Smooth-It" in the deep part (all except a 1/4 inch or so at the edge of the river with tapers to smooth at the deep water.) You gotta let all steps dry (cure) very well. I painted the hell out of the deep part several times with different shades of dark blue green (I mean blackish) - Painted shoreline like sand or whatever. Any docks or stuff have to be figured in then as to depth of water so that is tricky. The Envirotex stuff is great - Mix it well and try to make enough to get a complete thin pour. If you don't make enough (like I did) then it was no problem to whip up a wee batch to finish the pour. Remember - This goo goes on thick and tends to wick up. I carefully poured down the middle of the river and brushed it to the edges and after all edges complete went back around all edges with toothpick and flowed the stuff in - You will see how it sort of bulges at the edges when wet and then you can sort of cut a line with the toothpick at the beech level you want and flow the goo in - Don't use too much to start with so that the stuff is too thick - First pour just goo to cover the whole bottom surface (deep area). The whole deal has got to be flat!!! I used aluminum duct tape to seal the ends (That stuff has lots of great applications). Let it cure and do the second pour up to the desired depth using the same technique on the edges. The WS stuff is crap except for the "Water Effects" goo which I may use to creat some pools and waves. but I am going for generally flat glossy water (sort of timeless I think) - Let me know if you have any other questions - I love to help - That's another reason I am here. I was saying to the wife that when this layout is all done and nice I will probably tear it down and start again (Bigger and Better - Geeze maybe I will get ito the Switching and stuff - I would love to detail a Yard with TurnTable and - whats that other gizmo that sort of moves engines side to side - Oh Yeah - A Transfer Table ! - Now that would be a challenge! Keep me posted - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Many thanks for the detailed explanation. :thumbsup:
Right now I'm at least a month away from creating the river and lake on my layout expansion, but now I can at least get my supplies rounded up and be ready to rumble.
If it turns out half as good as your I'll be delirious. :laugh: My wife thinks I'm delirious anyway 
Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure

Rather than tear it apart, do you have room to just leave a dead end spur that could be extended in the future? I'd hate to see all that great work get torn up.


----------



## Steve441

You should not have any trouble equalling mine Bob - I wish I had taken more time to put down some submerged tires and stuff like that. Maybe I would have liked it deeper too - but the wharfs legs were too short - The second time around I will do better but I would like to help you avoid problems. The stuff is really transparent so things like the wharfs legs have to go to the bottom. Next time I would just put in nice tall "legs" and then cut them to height after the pours! Then install the wharfs. Also - It would have been easier to pour without the bridges in. Any scratches or dirt clean right up no prob with alcohol I believe (mine still dirty from working on layout - I will clean the water very well last thing.) On another note - Yeah my wife thinks I'm nuts too but she loves the River I am doing as it is on the way to the cottage - I try to personalize my layout to some stuff she likes so she does not get too offended by the Night Life and Naughty Women (as in first my layout) I am gonna put in! Cheers Men - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Hey Scott - I know what you are sayin' Bro - I am just dreaming about future layouts - I really want to detail this one good! Thanks Man! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I had to pour the water with the bridges (and track) fully in place so that the piers for them (the bridges) would appear natural. All must be in place and correct before any Envirotex goes down. For me it seemed easier to get the heights of the bridges lined up with the track inclines etc etc (easy said but a bit tricky as these bridge kits all have different heights) before any water went down. I am happy to answer any questions - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I certainly understand the "local touch", as part of my layout includes an early Flint, MI setting with Buick, AC Spark Plug, etc. buildings as part of the scene.
The new addition will feature a 14-car Amtak two-loco Superliner train just like the one my wife and I took to Arizono in the mid 80's. The depot is already built and sports "NILES" on each end. That's where I grew up. Would have loved to duplicate the Niles, MI depot since it's so majestic, but I'm simply not talented enough to scratch build anything close.
Probably the neatest thing about this hobby is that it allows your imagination to run rampant for your own pleasure and enjoyment. Life is good! 
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*My view right now*

You are so right Bob! - Nice touches on your layout Man! That "new Addition" sounds exceptional Man - Do you have pix of that yet? I gotta check your profile again. I know what you are sayin' about "scratch building". In N scale its hard enough to get the kits to line up let alone measuring and cutting anything that small!!! Pic 1 below is the view I get from my computer. Side views show the heights of this better.

You guys can see and know how poor my "shelfwork" is. This was put together with recycled materials I scrounged from the Condo townhouse development (where I live) garbage. The table likewise - Gotta save any spare loot for the detail stuff!!!  Take it easy Men - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Pics of my original 4X8 HO layout were on the forum in April of this year.
The new addition surrounds the original and ends up being 10X10 overall. The new Amtrak line will run around the perimeter, thru the City of Niles, over a river by the campground, through a mountain tunnel, past a small switchyard, and thru "farm country" on the way back to Niles. It's about 33' of track. There will also be a trolley running down the main drag in the city.
The plan is to have a waterfall coming off the mountain and into a lake with the river running out of the lake. 
So far I've got all the benchwork finished and am in the process of painting and laying 1" foamboard. I put some pictures up of the benchwork a couple weeks ago.
Nothin' but fun!
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Seedy Hotel*

I am on to the first of 3 Hydrocal buildings from Downtown Deco. Got em on Ebay at reasonable price. Glued (CA Thick) - used Polyfilla instant for holes to get rid of a few joint problems then lightly primed hydrocal and now gluing windows and doors together to fit larger openings. Tricky as these plastic parts are way small and you have to glue 'em together well and tight together so they fit the openings. Taking me a while! Paint next. These kits are terrific fun and offer many hours of enjoyable (pain in the neck) work!  - Cheers - Steve - I say that as I can not rush this stuff.


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> I am on to the first of 3 Hydrocal buildings from Downtown Deco. Got em on Ebay at reasonable price. Glued (CA Thick) - used Polyfilla instant for holes to get rid of a few joint problems then lightly primed hydrocal and now gluing windows and doors together to fit larger openings. Tricky as these plastic parts are way small and you have to glue 'em together well and tight together so they fit the openings. Taking me a while! Paint next. These kits are terrific fun and offer many hours of enjoyable (pain in the neck) work!  - Cheers - Steve - I say that as I can not rush this stuff.


I love them also Steve.
Keep pics coming.

Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Seedy Hotel*

Right On Mike - Still installing glass in windows - Got the concrete started on the front of the Hotel - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Right On Mike - Still installing glass in windows - Got the concrete started on the front of the Hotel - Cheers - Steve


Thanks for the update Steve. Looks like they are gonna work !

Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Paint*

Had some good time working on this yesterday. Hope to get some more done today but I do have to rake some leaves - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

At first glance, I thought you had painted the foundation bright green.  Just tape ... whew ... my bad.  

The brick texture on the hydrocal tooling is excellent ... I like the rough, sometime irregular brickwork.

Nice paintwork ... good brick tones. Boarded up windows, too.

Great progress ... thanks for keeping us in the loop!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

I gotta get me one of those Downtown Deco kits.
-Art


----------



## Steve441

Thanks TJ - That's just a couple of coats of brick color. I will fix it up a bit more but I don't want to overwork it. The tape is over some high gloss black marble type finish. This was once a class establishment! Gonna be tricky to get any where near right. 


Oh Yeah Art - The signage on this is gonna be great too - If I can get 'em half right! I will post a pic of all the signs supplied - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Signs for Hotel and Card Room*

Great signs supplied in kit with all necessary wires etc to hang/support them.
The stencil work is gonna really challenge me to get it anything like the picture on the cover of the kit box (there is no way I can get it like they did). Gotta go to Walmart and get me some supplies! (fine steel wool)  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Jeeze - I just noticed the "awnings" now - I was wondering what that funny striped paper stuff was in the kit (LOL) - I have to get out the old micro drills as I have found the little wires required like to sit in holes so as not to get glue all over the place - I will need 'em anyways to get the sign supports on - Like the AAA sign by the front door - Thing is just over an eighth by a quarter inch long! - Wish me luck on those holes - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Roof*

Got the roof mostly done (paint) I did get in some old leaves and debris and some small "boards" left behind. On the lower buildings I am gonna put some old bent chairs and stuff that could have gotten up their easily - old bike frame - balls - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Roof Error*

Hey - You would think I was 12 - not 56 years old - I glanced at the instructions and proceeded with the roof only noticing now that indeed the roof I installed cut off the windows on the 3rd floor at the right side.  Indeed the kit calls for a dual level roof which I am now working on. See pics -Cheers - Steve (Thanks for moving posts TJ)


----------



## tjcruiser

Good save/fix. Otherwise ...

"Vacancy Available. Cheap Rooms. Short People, Only"


----------



## Xnats

Wow, Steve, the new layout is coming along nice. I really like the table idea and the terrain building technique. I was reading your last couple of posts from the email links and thought you were still touching up your first one. The river and the bridges are fantastic,then again your are an expert the second time around, at least with Ed critiquing everything :laugh: Love the fish too, that is a nice touch. Sort of makes me want to start over again :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

*Roof Fixed*

Thanks TJ - And Thanks Stan for your very kind comments! Yes - this layout has inspired me to try to try to get the detailing on it all done good - It's a keeper for now with tons of work to go. I am really looking forward to a lot of icey, snowy, cold, crappy weather. I will be in the basement!!  - Cheers - Steve (fixed roof of Hotel - see pics)


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Wow, Steve, the new layout is coming along nice. I really like the table idea and the terrain building technique. I was reading your last couple of posts from the email links and thought you were still touching up your first one. The river and the bridges are fantastic,then again your are an expert the second time around, at least with Ed critiquing everything :laugh: Love the fish too, that is a nice touch. Sort of makes me want to start over again :laugh:



I just try to give some ideals........ food for thought.

Did I mention an airplane or hot air balloon floating over the layout yet Steve?:laugh:


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Your talent is truly amazing! I LOVE your attention to teenie-tiny details.
Sometimes when I'm building/creating/assembling I get to the "s*&^# it" stage and slam the door. Does this happen at your house?
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Signs*

Hey Bob - I would have gotten mad if I had wrecked my "Tempest Storm" sign. (sort of purple lettering - shown). The others are coming along. Getting the ones that will hang on wire that are laminated to thin plastic (double sided signs) are tricky. Gotta paint the edges black or the appropriate color. 

I know what you are sayin' about sometimes needing to take a break - That's what I do if I get frustrated. Takin things slow these days - It seems I have lots on my plate - Best wishes - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Optional Details*



big ed said:


> I just try to give some ideals........ food for thought.
> 
> Did I mention an airplane or hot air balloon floating over the layout yet Steve?:laugh:


Hey Ed - I do like the airplane idea - Gonna give it some thought - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Hey Ed - I do like the airplane idea - Gonna give it some thought - Thanks - Steve



I have not seen any but never looked for a N scale hot air balloon yet.

That would look good floating over the farmland.

Looking good Steve.


----------



## raleets

Rides in a hot air baloon and a helicopter are still in my "bucket list" :thumbsup:
I've been giving lots of thought about having BOTH over my layout before the curtains come down. :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Signs for Hotel and Card Room*

Thanks Guys - I like the Hot Air Balloon idea too. Meanwhile - back at the ranch - I am getting the edges painted and the posts fitted - and on - for the signs. Bit tedious on the small double sided ones particularly AAA. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Signs*

I paint the edges of all signs first then apply the posts they will hang from - then paint he posts. I drilled one hole in the building for the top post then built the sign and used the exact position of the wire post on the bottom for the second hole in the building. I wanted to get the signs and stuff in place before the final weathering/paint on the walls. They won't get glued on until the end - just fitted and stored safely for now - 

N scale is so small if you look away you can lose items - let alone breaking stuff that is glued on while there is still basic work to go on a structure. cheers - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> I paint the edges of all signs first then apply the posts they will hang from - then paint he posts. I drilled one hole in the building for the top post then built the sign and used the exact position of the wire post on the bottom for the second hole in the building. I wanted to get the signs and stuff in place before the final weathering/paint on the walls. They won't get glued on until the end - just fitted and stored safely for now -
> 
> N scale is so small if you look away you can lose items - let alone breaking stuff that is glued on while there is still basic work to go on a structure. cheers - Steve


Great job Steve !!

Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Red's Bar*

Thanks Mike - Your work is choice - so the complement is greatly appreciated (as are everyones kind words) !!

I am trying to get some sweet touches done as per the kit and I wrestled on a bit of wire for more realism - I am going to start the rocks and the gloss black marble on the front soon. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Stenciled Sign*

This was tricky for several reasons - The wall has several (many) bricks which stick out a bit so getting a clean edge on the stencil was tough in places. See pic 3 below which shows the E in Hotel as having the bottom line in the letter as a brick that protrudes from the building. Took a while to line it up right to get the least amount of bleed from all various protruding bricks. Also the sign seemed a bit large to me for the wall so I tried to reduce it 1/8" or a bit more on all sides. The pics in the kit are of the HO scale one and the size of the (N Scale) sign was wrong for the wall they portrayed it on. I moved it to the other side as that's where it would logically go on my set-up of the building as it will get most viewing from a parking lot and roads.

They say after getting it to this point to begin weathering it by lightly steel wooling it - but I am afraid to - I would rather have it look good not so aged than do a crappy weathering job on it. I may just hit the white letters with some washes and call it done. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Sign*

Also Way Tricky - the center bits of the A's and the P which were insanely small bits of peel and stick had get stuck on in the right place. Tough to get right and the macro-image of the camera picks up the faults better than my eys can. So I am happy. I try not to be too critical of my own work as I am delighted just to be busy and practising this "art". Huge amount for me to learn and the only way to do that is by doing it. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

I think that looks great. Yes, difficult to get crisp edges around the bumpy brick, but a bit of fuzziness to the edge gives it a nice weather-beaten look, I think. Maybe add a few more weathering smudges, a bit of dirt/grime, etc.?

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Doors & Windows*

Thanks TJ - I will get to those smudges (but not too severe). Putting in rear doors - I tried to make 'em look different - I hope one is a newer steel security door while the other one is original. :laugh: Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Do all of the windows get sash inserts? Earlier in your construction, the windows areas were just painted black in way of the hydrocal inset. It made me think that a portion of the building was boarded-up with plywood over the windows. Might you consider doing that on one or two windows to give the building a disheveled look? (If that's perhaps what you're going for ...)

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Hotel*

Yep TJ - You can see the boarded up windows on one side in these photos - That does not mean the top floor is vacant however. Gonna consider things and start on the other 2 (now white) Downtown Deco kits to get the basic paint and roof on so they look OK on the layout - I guess I will finish the Hotel a bit more (remaining windows in at least). Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Gloss Tiles*

You can sort of see the Black Marble Tiles on the Hotel side. They look pretty good I think - The instructions called for several light mists (from air brush I would imagine) but being me I just hit it with 1 thick coat of Testors enamel by brush and got an OK look. Thats the kind of modeler I am - nothing fancy - just make it work - and proceed. I don't have a huge amount of space and I gotta keep costs down and the ole' lady happy!  Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Oh Yeah - and TJ - The windows for this kit generally fit pretty nicely as compared to the Tattoo Parlour which needed additional framing to make 'em look better. Trying to get some different curtains in so I went with the red on one big window! Steve


----------



## Xnats

It came out fantastic Steve. All you need now is a dark ally in the back and some seedy looking gents trying to buy a good time from a local gal 
We won't ask why the Cadillac is parked on the wrong side of the street  probably just thugs scooping out the ally right :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

The hotel rents rooms by the hour, I think ...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - Nothin' set up yet but the buildings - I will get to the "Street People" - I just got Woodland Scenics - "The Rebels" - 5 tough guys and a chick - They will mix well with my Hookers. Got some projects on the go around the house so I am really slowed down - See Ya - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Progress*

Only 2 more signs to go on the sleazy Hotel - Reds Bar and AAA - Downtown Deco Co. is sending me a new sheet of signs free as I messed up one side of "Reds Bar" so while I am waiting for that I am moving on to the next kit - Adam's Ave Part 1 - Last 2 pix show setting up of windows and doors before painting. Note the clear textured "glass" which has to be cut to size and fitted. Great Fun. I have tons of detail to add around these kits when they are done. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Getting the glass blocks piece in - tricky to get it flush and nice. The stuff does not cut like Evergreen plastics - I had to use a hobby saw on it! Then sanded so it just fits.  I will use the a piece of the leftover chunk shown standing up to fit over the slot where the tiny "Nightclub" sign is in the Hotel as shown in Pic 2 in previous post today. The sign should still be readable and more realistic I believe. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Glass Tiles*

This is what I mean - You can still read "Nightclub" behind the tiles (but not very well in the pic I supplied). Pic 2 shows placement of the "Tease er rama" poster (featuring Tempest Storm).  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

"Tempest Storm", huh? I'm sure that was her given birth name!


----------



## Steve441

*Adams Ave #1 Roof*

This kit is different as to the roof treatment and I like it - You install little plastic strips along the 3 (side and rear) edges of the hydrocal roof. The when the "Tar Paper" does go on it gives the illusion of thin walls. Pix show this a bit - Last pic gives you the idea - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Progress*

I am getting the 3 Downtown Deco kits done before anything else. The Hotel is lookin' good for now - And Adams Ave #1 beside it needs signs, windows and doors - but they are almost painted and will go in soon. There is a big sign (as in the Card Room sign) for (the one with no windows) that would say Fast Loans on an entire side wall. I am considering it but I think not as the size is wrong. Its too big (the supplied stencil). Anyways - Pic 3 and 4 show Adams Ave # 2 windows and doors being fitted. Pic 4 shows Madam Wongs Massage Parlour as having a sort of weird door I came up with - The kit gives a bit of flat evergreen plastic for a door and 2 shutters. Hmmm? Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Pic showing it - "Coming Along"*

Then the Adams Ave #2 building will sit on the black area with a bit of sidewalk in front of it as pictured. Looks drab now but should come to life a bit when I get the fences, hedges, trees, street lamps, traffic signs - etc., etc., I am anxious to get going on that fun stuff so its full speed ahead today. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Hotel Signs Done*

Got the replacement signs in from DownTown Deco Co. - Randy is the very helpful guy there. Put on the AAA sign and Red's Bar sign - Wee guy wire holding the Bar sign up. Sorry for the image quality - 2nd pic is the best - Cheers - Steve - (Meanwhile I continue on the roof of Adams Ave. #2 - Third Pic)


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Your work is scary good! :appl::appl:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Stucco*

Thanks Bob - Your kind words have inspired me to forge ahead on the delapidated Stucco finish on the "CoCo Club" front wall - Tough effect to get anywhere near right. I have to stick with what I have done. I will weather this a bit more and its gonna look better with some doors & windows. Cheers - Steve


----------



## ram17x

Steve,
Thanks for taking the time to log your process with words and pics.
Just spent my lunch-hour clicking through the past 4 months.
Excellent mix of skills on your layout.
Very good work and a much needed 'shot-in-the-arm' for thoses of us
who spend too much time planning and not enough time doing.
It just takes work!!
I've got a hollow-door layout that I've been working on for 5 years...nowhere near your progress. Always seems life gets in the way of play.
Thanks again. I'll continue to follow you as I try to get moving again.
Rich


----------



## Steve441

*Thanks Rich!*

Hey Rich - Your comments made my day Man! It does take a bit of time to take the pix and post 'em and I enjoy that. Sometimes I wonder - There seems to be a lot of people watching - but only a few "regulars" comment.

The other day I was wondering - Why do I do it? 

So - Its very very rewarding to hear from you my friend. I am not that talented at all - I just keep hacking away till it looks OK and of course I am learning throught the practice. Anybody can equal my work given some time. I still have a long way to go. I got a late start at this and am not a joiner or any good at ANY fancy electrics. Next layout I am going bigger and will have a Yard.  - Keep watchin' Man and I know you can do well if you can spend some time on your layout (I understand about life getting in the way - Don't sweat that bro - Life is good and enjoy your family) - Your heart is in the right place! Thanks Again and Cheers - Steve (I gotta drill some holes for those signs in the pic).


----------



## Steve441

*Detailing Signs*

It's all in the detail on all these kits - Since I took the time to cut out the little sign might as well do the edges of the paper black. Here you can see the difference it makes on the look of the signs. I just started the bottom of this one. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve ... you really are the Sign Master! Fun stuff! Keep up the great work,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Adams Ave # 1 Complete*

Thanks TJ !

I just kept hacking away and finally Adam's Ave #1 is sort of OK - I may add some guy wires for signs and awnings but Man those are tricky to get on without glue showing  . Perhaps I will quit while I am ahead on this kit - Maybe a bit more detailing only as there is so much to do on the layout - Fences for one. Cheers - Steve


----------



## deboardfam

Wow looking great. Love the little pawn shop!


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Deboardfam. I appreciate the comments! I am going to try to finish off the 3rd kit - Adams Ave # 2 - Shown - (with the blue beat up stucco).

I have been checking out some amazing N scale stuff in my surfing - Here is an amazing thread I love - If you have a bit of time check it out. Watch for the telephone and utility wires (among other stuff - These guys are amazing)

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17503&whichpage=9

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*More Signs!*

Here are some of supplied signs for these kits - The double sided "Coco Club" sign was done earlier and needs more work before being added - a couple of tiny wires which will fil into holes drilled in wall. You can see the size of some of these is - size small - to say the least. I will paint the edges religiously to get the proper effect for the "macro" mode of my camera. I have trouble seeing this stuff but my 22 year old daughter can and she likes that detail! And of course the camera picks up the faults very nicely so its worth it to me. My daughter Vicki is talking about getting a dog. Hope it does not like chewing on trains! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Adams Ave #2*

We got the dog - Sweet 10 week old African RazorBack Hound - Originally trained for Lion Hunting! Needless to say I have slowed down for a day or so but I am back at it - Got the doors and windows (with treatments) in - Had to make several little spacers to get the look right - I used scale 2X4 lumber which is 1/64 by 3/32 I believe - Now for the signs - Cheers - Steve

I am high bidder on this now and may try to get it - I know it will go for Large at hammer time.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Wow-Operatin...179762?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e689da132


----------



## Steve441

*Layout & Hound*

Correction - That's our new Rhodesian Ridgeback - A great little hound with nice disposition. Also pic of layout enclosed so as to not get off topic TJ - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Valdez Meats*

I did this sign my way - The kit called for a larger thicker awning with the sign hanging on it. This window needed a little board spacer too - You can barely see it with the naked eye but the camera picked it up in macro mode. Tha't one Storefront down and 3 to go!  Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> That's our new Rhodesian Ridgeback - A great little hound with nice disposition.


Nice lookin' doggie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Moving On*

Sheesh - I finally finished the 3rd Downtown Deco building (for now - maybe some more weathering, roof details, etc. - but later). I think it looks OK for now although I do need an awning on the "Meat Store" window. I am going to start detailing the Church area now (I think) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Sheesh - I finally finished the 3rd Downtown Deco building (for now - maybe some more weathering, roof details, etc. - but later). I think it looks OK for now although I do need an awning on the "Meat Store" window. I am going to start detailing the Church area now (I think) - Cheers - Steve


Steve the whole scene came together very nicely !!!

Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Church*

Thanks Mike - Took me a while to map the road to get my buildings in. (I never did get the "Rodeway Transport" building and trucks incorporated into this layout. It needed too much space for the trucks parking and turning area!).

I could only get the Church area started today with the fence & hedge now in. I used up the Woodlawn Cemetery fence from my last layout and a bit that I had left over from last time  - The church is still pressed for space but that's the way it goes in this neighbourhood (Canadian spelling) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Some custom / funny tombstone epitaphs in the works?


----------



## Steve441

*Fences*

Thanks TJ - I needed afew extra tombstones so I found some small rectangular pebbles - rasped them flat and they look OK - Getting some more fencing done soon I hope (pic 3). I will also add 3 trees to the Church area and clean up the grey ballast you can see that's too much - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Forging Ahead with Deans Garage*

I gotta work on this building a bit more (aging) - You won't be able to see the front of it when all is together. I moved the table out to work on the back and side. Here's where you can tell I've only been doing this for a bit over a year now. Anyways - This is not the feature of the layout and it should look OK when the foams dries and I get my details in - More pix to come of course of these areas as I get 'em done. Cheers - Steve


----------



## flyvemaskin

Looks like a fun layout to play with and well done. Surprising how good scenery can make even a small layout come to life,


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Brian - Not much track or switching to play with - but a bit. You are sure right about the details/scenery. The fun for me is doing the details although I am thinking of a bigger layout with all the trimmings (Yard etc.) - Its Way Expensive (for me) so I have to budget everything in over time. I really am only just getting started. I am a newbie to the hobby and hope my pix show that anybody can do it. I had intrepadations about starting but am glad I did as I seem to be getting better at it with practice. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fences*

Just beside the Garage is the General Store - then the Tattoo Parlour. Getting some fences in first. I will build up low points with a bit of sand & then soak with "Scenic Cement" before various coloured & textured ground foams. The Tattoo Parlour is on a hill at a corner - It will need a path to the door with railings for sure. If I can get it to look just a bit like I picture it (in my mind) :laugh: it will be OK - Pic 5 shows CA glue and accelerator where Adams Ave # 2 will sit - But you get the idea of the hill. Only a bit of this whole layout is actually flat. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The Woodlawn Cemetery entrance fence looks superb ... great character, even if it's meant for the dearly departed!

Nice wood fences, too. I noticed the gap underneath some of them ... you should have some fun and put a big dog on one side of a fence trying (in vain) to chase after a small cat that has slipped underneath to the other side of the fence.

Thanks for sharing, again!

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin

Don't feel bad Steve, I've spent 30 plus collecting stuff so when I retire, next month, I can build without much expense out of retirenment monies. I have plenty of rolling stock, locomotives, and track and accessories. Now all I need is a place for my layout.
You have a great start, and artistic talent that goes a long way. Layout size doesn't matter so much as what you can do with it I've always believed that the scenery makes the layout.


----------



## Steve441

*Making good time*

Thanks Guys!!! Here's an up date on the Tattoo Parlour. More ground foam and bushes etc. etc. to go - I think the sidewalk and railing came out OK - You can see the little chunks of fence I used in a couple of places. I have some chairs to make for the Porch but you can't see it (from the front of the layout) unless you strain your neck & back - I will probably end up detailing the front just for the fun of it however. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

The sister-in-law is comin' over and I wanted to clean up anyways so I thought I would do a quick start to a back-drop. Don't forget guys - I am a only a keen newbie. I will add some darker greenish foreground to the light greyish green hills (now painted) that may pull it together. Hope to come up with something sort of OK but could be a vague representation of what I want - hwell: - At least I can show off my layout a bit while I figure it out. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> The sister-in-law is comin' over and I wanted to clean up anyways so I thought I would do a quick start to a back-drop. Don't forget guys - I am a only a keen newbie. I will add some darker greenish foreground to the light greyish green hills (now painted) that may pull it together. Hope to come up with something sort of OK but could be a vague representation of what I want - hwell: - At least I can show off my layout a bit while I figure it out. Cheers - Steve


I have not said this in a while Steve.......Looking good man.:thumbsup:

Don't forget the eagle flying high in the sky on the backdrop.


----------



## Steve441

*Temporary Set-up*

Thanks Ed!! - I will leave it like this - just set up loosely with no people - for a few days. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

I've never fiddled with backdrops myself, but I've watched a few how-to videos from some talented guys (via links here on the forum). One thing they often have in common is that as painted hills get further and further away from the point of view, the colors fade more and more ... a subdued/faded hill tricks the view to thinking it's in some far-field horizon.

With that, I like the way your first-pass hills already have that faded look!

TJ


----------



## Denuch

*Amazing!!!*

Steve I have one thing to say Incredibly amazing I just sat here and read this post like a good book not being able to stop till the end. You have an amazing talent keep it going you have given me some ideas for my layout thanks for all the pics and info for this newb...


----------



## flyvemaskin

Amazing how scenery and vehicles can make even a small layout a lot of fun. Well done steve.


----------



## agiantfan

Love it!!!


----------



## Steve441

*Slow Progress*

Sort of a busy time of year everywhere I guess - I did manage to get a lot of ground foam down and some fencing in around the Mill. I have 2 actual feet of the photo-etched steel "Chainlink Fence with Barbed Wire" (That's 2 kits at $12. or so each. And I could use another one! But it comes to a point where I can't justify the expence. It looks great (better when I get some shrubs/bushes/vines in over the joints) and I can find ways to hide where its missing a bit of fence.

I want to thank all for their very kind words of encouragment. The wife has developed a "Ho Hum" attitude for now. My only daughter thinks its way sick - (Hmm - I guess that's a good thing). It's expensive stuff too. The JunkYard fence alone cost me $25 (2 kits) and took Days to build. Another thing - It's hard on the back to work over the center of a layout. So I would so more little dioramas and easily blend them on to a layout. Like I did with the JunkYard - It's build is in "What's on you Workbench" Page 19 or so - Pic as below I hope - Cheers - Steve

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10589&d=1308739576


----------



## Steve441

*PizzaLand*

Just a note about the last post - I popped up the PizzaLand building (Soprano's Style) which is shown in the spot it will go. However - there is lots more work to do to get it looking a bit better (paint touch-ups and I gotta level the foundation!  ).


----------



## Big Ed

Your daughter thinks it is "sick"?, the layout or you?
There is a difference.:laugh:

You know your camera is not showing your layouts true quality in some of the pictures.
The flash is screwing up your pictures making the colors look different to what they actually are.
Maybe try taking shots with another light source with out the flash? I have the same problem taking pictures in the dungeon. Either too much flash or not enough light when I use the flash. Some of my pictures of the roundhouse make the black "weathering" on the house look blotchy but when you look at it with the eye it looks fine. 

Example this one, too much flash?







27 Nov - Layout with Vehicles 005.jpg 

This one looks great, nice new red barn.:thumbsup:







27 Nov - Layout with Vehicles 004.jpg


More criticism? Dust your river!:laugh:

The three bridge area looks great, take a shot with the third bridge if you can. All three in one picture.
The triangle building looks great with the 2 roads around it.

Looking good......but you need more trains in the pictures too!
It is a train layout.
Park some RR cars on the sidings, put a long one on the back bridge.:thumbsup:

You do have trains right?

Pizza place made me hungry. 
You ought to place a bar along side of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Bridges*

YES Ed - I have trains! I always like your posts to my thread Ed - You know I have tons of stuff to go on this layout Man - Sorry about the lighting buddy - I am working on it - I will dust the river  (in good time) - Gotta get some bushes on the banks etc etc (and Trees) - everywhere - There may be another nice kit involved - I have a choice piece of real estate in the corner by downtown - I am thinkin' Maybe this one - 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-N-Branch...980720?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5adedb7430

On sale for 60$ at Model Train Stuff (The Best supplier)

Thanks Again Man - and I am workin on an eagle (aBalloon kit would be better) - Keep the great ideas and criticism comin' - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I was just saying,
Though it looks great.
I know your layout looks better then the pictures show.:thumbsup:

At least that is what I was trying to say.


----------



## Steve441

Its all good Ed - Thanks Man - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Farm*

I shall start the Farm - I paint the base of each building black and will ground foam up to the edge so the building will sort of sit in it nicely. I could not do the detailing with buildings permanently in place. Fence will be tricky as this whole deal is on a hill with some nasty slopes (Mountain Goats?). Actually I remember seeing some cows on a good slope (eating) this summer so my Cows will be fine for now - Got some horses for the "Riding Ring" and you can see the Roses and Vegtables (not all pumpkins - as orange pumpkins denotes late fall up here (or anywhere?) - I will paint the orange pumpkins green so its summer :laugh: . Anyways - this will be fun (time consuming) - Cheers - Steve (Roast Beef for supper - so I'm shutin' 'er down!)


----------



## Steve441

*Fences*

These lazer etched brass fences are cool - First I figure out how all will work - Then I bend 'em and glue together where possible and for sure at the gates. Paint - and glue down - Sounds easy - but really - it's a ton of fun! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fences Going Up*

Then - using various ground foams (no bushes yet) you spruce it up to look OK - Lots of work to go on these fences of mine but you get the idea of how they might look on your layout in pic 1. I did not take any time to age them as I was happy enough just to get them cut out of the frets and trimed (took hours - but maybe that's just me - This stuff is Fragile) - Eventually I shall have some dude ranchers walking throught the open gates with some horses too. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The whole barn/farm scene is really coming to life nicely. Can't wait to see "Mr. Ed" grazing in the grass somewhere!

TJ


----------



## raleets

Hey, Steve,
Don't forget the barnyard snakes and sun-baked cakes in the barnyard! :laugh:  Then watch your step!!! 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve might be planning a little barnyard mischief ... 2:47 from the vid in this thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8991



TJ


----------



## Steve441

tjcruiser said:


> Steve,
> 
> The whole barn/farm scene is really coming to life nicely. Can't wait to see "Mr. Ed" grazing in the grass somewhere!
> 
> TJ


Should'nt be too long - I am aiming to finish this thing up this winter. - As far as snakes go - Jeeze - you guys are always pushing the buttons. There are no snakes in Canada (North of Ottawa) - Its too damn cold ! Sun baked cakes - OK


----------



## Steve441

OK - There's a few #&%%ing snakes.


----------



## NS_Fan_2010

well after reading ALL the replies and looking at ALL the pictures.......one word comes to mind


AWESOME!!!!!!!!


Coming from a fellow N scaler.......everything looks good, but I do have one stipulation, where are the stop signs and public service buildings (police, fire, hospital with ambulances)??


----------



## Big Ed

NS_Fan_2010 said:


> well after reading ALL the replies and looking at ALL the pictures.......one word comes to mind
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Coming from a fellow N scaler.......everything looks good, but I do have one stipulation, where are the stop signs and public service buildings (police, fire, hospital with ambulances)??



Give him time.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

The policemen and firemen? Have you see Steve's ... uhh ... "streetwalkers" and seedy hotels? Let's just say that the police and firemen are ... ahh ... working "off duty". 

And if they ... ahh ... "work" too hard, they just might need that ambulance you're talking about!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Maill Box In*

Thanks Guys - Yep I got a few more details to go on this layout - It's sort of turning out the way I want it so I am moving ahead.

I am still on the fences for the Farm. I used every scrap from 2 kits of fence – “5 Strand” and “Gates for 5 Strand”. Over 4 ft of fence. Hey – I got to scratch build an old style mailbox for the Farm entranceway. I superglue everything in place using a toothpick and accelerator for the glue. Then with an eyedropper I dampen the area with “Scenic Cement” or a homemade substitute and gently hide any fence posts faults with various colors and textures of ground foam , bushes etc. You can see in the pix that I havn’t camouflaged the post problems here at the entranceway. Pretty tricky stuff as the terrain is not flat. But I will make it work. You gotta be flexible and go with what you get. But you gotta take your time and consider how things will look and leave room for more stuff! Also shown is the stainless etched Guardrails I gotta make. This area will start to improve after a while!  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Hedges*

I got a few used cheap hedges on EBay and put 'em into use where the slope is too great for fence to work right. I covered the bottom edges and sides where you could see the plastic base of the hedge with ground foam and bush foam material in light green and olive - I like using All the colors available. I keep 'em handy in labeled spice shaker bottles. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Jeeze - I love a model train layout - If you want you can work on 'em till the proverbial cows come home. I used to do other hobbies - RC Cars & Boats, Rockets, Etc. but they all came to an end in the construction phase. N Scale takes a while (to say the least) if you want to get it like many us of do! Also knowing that it takes so long I can budget some of this stuff in. Cheers Everyone - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*N Scale Takes Time*

I'm saying it took me at least an hour to get that one piece of fence in that is on an angle. Each gate took an hour as well. This is highly visable from the front of the layout and I figured it had to look right. Sorry about the pic focus but you get the idea. Steve (giving my back a break - Glad my layout is only 33 inches wide. I do have it moved away from the wall to access the back of it for detailing like this).


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> I'm saying it took me at least an hour to get that one piece of fence in that is on an angle. Each gate took an hour as well. This is highly visable from the front of the layout and I figured it had to look right. Sorry about the pic focus but you get the idea. Steve (giving my back a break - Glad my layout is only 33 inches wide. I do have it moved away from the wall to access the back of it for detailing like this).


Steve the farm and fence look great but you need to stop and invest in a Nikon Coolpix L22 camera or similar.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Mike - You sure are right about the Camera I am charging up the Nikon D40 now. Better pix to follow I hope - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*New Camera*

I fired up the Nikon D40. The ole doll has a big *** lens straped on it too  - Got some Guardrails in and I show a shot of the table pulled away from the wall so I can get at the stuff from the back (totally necessary for me to avoid back strain and get it half right- If I had to work from just the front (say the table was built in) it would be impossible for me to do like this). Camera shows ALL the faults in close up mode Man - I hate it.  My eyes are not half that good. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

OMG! Those super tiny guardrails look AWESOME! Totally realistic. Nice kit. Even better tiny handiwork putting it together.

The big-picture view looks great, too ... all coming together ... "seedy side of town" and "seedy farmland", all in one small space! :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## deboardfam

Holy jeebus love the full shot.. looks great. And benchwork? Good idea on buying the table instead.. wish I woulda went that route, would have been cheaper and easier.


----------



## Fifer

Great work (as usual) Steve !!!

Mike


----------



## Conductorjoe

Nice work :thumbsup: 
I like the Gold Medal Models products. They are pricey but like anything you get what you pay for. The Guard rail looks great. Had seen them in a store but not on a layout.
I have some Gold Model chan link fencing Ill be using when I get to the scenery.


----------



## agiantfan

WOW!!! I likes it!!! One question though, what's with all the various tubes of glue ettc. sitting on the layout?? LOL That fence is way cool!!!


----------



## flyvemaskin

Nice work steve, the fences are great around the barn and other buildings you've worked on. Seems the detail work can consume tons of time and sure is fun adding more items that increase the enjoyment of your layout.


----------



## Steve441

*Messy OK*

Yep - I moved the table out a bit to continue on the back of the layout - Im an old guy so I need to have all the stuff I am working with readily at hand - I get everything well glued down (except the buildings) so I can move the table without stuff shifting. Do the shorter details first working up to the tallest as it is difficult to get additional small stuff in if trees and like are in first. Cheers - Steve (I guess everybody has their own methods with hopefully the same ending - N Scale Heaven!) 

Thanks for all the kind comments guys! You gotta love the laser kits - wood, brass, whatever - They are brilliant!


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Yep - I moved the table out a bit to continue on the back of the layout - Im an old guy so I need to have all the stuff I am working with readily at hand - I get everything well glued down (except the buildings) so I can move the table without stuff shifting. Do the shorter details first working up to the tallest as it is difficult to get additional small stuff in if trees and like are in first. Cheers - Steve (I guess everybody has their own methods with hopefully the same ending - N Scale Heaven!)
> 
> Thanks for all the kind comments guys! You gotta love the laser kits - wood, brass, whatever - They are brilliant!



Should have built it on wheels, huh?


----------



## Steve441

*Running some trains*

Right-oh Ed. Anyways I moved it all back against the wall for a while as the old back is sore from hunching over the layout adding little bushes etc to the riverbank and around the farm. I set up the buildings cleaned the track and am enjoying running a few trains. I have a kit to build (nothing fancy) for the corner opposite the Texaco sign (at the back) and will do that for a while. Take Care and Happy Holidays - Merry Christmas and to Hell with political correctness - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Now that is what I am talking about cars, trucks and trains.:thumbsup:

I love the shadow reflection in the river.:thumbsup:

Looks better then dusty huh?
Looking good.:thumbsup:

Get some cars parked on the lumber house siding. And if you run out of things to do add some more color to the junk pile. Too much rust in there? I love giving orders. You don't have to you know.

Soon...it will be time for layout #3.


----------



## Steve441

You are right again Ed - On All Counts! - Thanks Man - Steve


----------



## Xnats

rofl Ed :laugh:
Just fantastic Steve, the whole layout is but the water is extra nice. Well Merry Christmas to you and your family Steve. Since you got us through another year of enjoying your progress, maybe Santa will bring some paint. This way we won't hear Ed complain about the junk pile looking to new :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## agiantfan

Steve,
Looking good!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Everything is coming together so wonderfully. I especially like that cement river bridge ... great architectural / engineering character.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*New Building*

You Guys are the best ! - Thanks! I had to get something for the corner so here it is - Neat little wood laser cut kit by Northeastern Scale Models - Yard Supervisors Residence. I like that it's up on Cinder Blocks - The front porch railings gave me a little trouble (broke 'em twice) but I managed to give them an invisible repair (yeah right!) You can't see any problems with the naked eye as its gonna go at the back. Still some steps to go in on either side (plus fences, bushes trees etc.) No ground foam on that corner yet either. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*New building with different Camera's*

Here's the new building almost finished - The pic taken with nice Nikon D40 is great but the little Elph by Canon is easiest overall - I took 2 photos with it just to show the roof line at the top is very clean. Cheers - Steve - I will do another post with the Nikon showing that roof shot.


----------



## Steve441

*Nikon is a winner*

OK OK - Here is the Nikon again - That camera takes some nice shots!  I did have to crop them and the camera is more cumbersome and I would hate like hell to "beep" it up (so would the ole lady) - I will keep it around and hope for the best - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Christmas Holiday Break*

Hi Everybody - Happy New Year !! - I have been working on some small stuff and will get back to the layout soon - Santa gave me a Hearse for Christmas !  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## flyvemaskin

Hey Steve, way to go, your layout is getting better all the time. Now you're into the fun stuff. I always like the small detail part of a layout cause now it really begins to come together and look like reality. Keep it up guy!

Brian H.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Brian - I'm with you on those thoughts Man! I am currently going through all my detail stuff getting ready to strap it on - I am working on a Dog House kit now! Killer Small - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Dog House*

2 Dog Houses for 5$. by GC Laser - We will see if I can do it - So far so good - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

The yard supers house needs a chimney or a pipe coming out of the roof so he can keep warm.
The broken railing, which I can't see, will give the old place some character.

Love the little trailer.:thumbsup:

The stand is missing something, maybe some food out in front of it?


----------



## Steve441

*Chimney*

Hey Thanks Ed! Indeed the stand is missing stuff. I just made it Man! Did you spot the "Price List" posted in a couple of places! That's what I like about you Ed - Always pushing for more!  Here's the chimney Man (might want a bit more paint) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

The stack, it sort of looks like a mail box up there, are you sure you did not mix up the parts?:laugh:

Just kidding, but it does sort of look like one.

I didn't check out the prices, maybe you can make up some vegetables of your own.

I see plastic pellets that come out of the dry bulk tankers in the rail yard that would make good apples or oranges.

Kind of hard to make stuff like that in N scale.

How about pieces of rice? Paint them green for cucumbers? Or corn?
I think corn would be hard, maybe squash?
Look into costume jewelry beads too. Some of them are small.
Modeling clay for vegetables? 

Cook the rice and bend them then let them sit and get hard, might make some bananas?

Pumpkins should be easy to make as they are a little bigger.

Pieces (very small) of fuzz balls from some cloths for strawberries?:thumbsup:



Or of course it would be a lot easier to just buy them.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - The ideas are great. I know what you are sayin' about the Mail box chimney - I thought the same myself but it came out of the kit for the building its on. Parts List showed a chimney - not a mailbox! These doghouses are fun but difficult. One is dirty yellow - one Tan - Should'nt have had that 2nd Vodka! Cheers Anyways - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Thanks Ed - The ideas are great. I know what you are sayin' about the Mail box chimney - I thought the same myself but it came out of the kit for the building its on. Parts List showed a chimney - not a mailbox! These doghouses are fun but difficult. One is dirty yellow - one Tan - Should'nt have had that 2nd Vodka! Cheers Anyways - Steve



They look good.

Now drink another vodka and make the dogs.


----------



## Xnats

I'm not sure what I enjoy more about this thread. Steve's work or Steve and Ed's conversations :laugh: either way it always brightens my evenings. As always looking good Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## raleets

Steve441 said:


> Thanks Ed - The ideas are great. I know what you are sayin' about the Mail box chimney - I thought the same myself but it came out of the kit for the building its on. Parts List showed a chimney - not a mailbox! These doghouses are fun but difficult. One is dirty yellow - one Tan - Should'nt have had that 2nd Vodka! Cheers Anyways - Steve


Hey, Steve,
You've been "big ed'ed", just like me.  He's been raggin' all over me 'cause I painted a back door baby poop yellow.  The devil made me do it, now I'm polling a survey on what color it should be. These are TOUGH decisions, man, and VERY stressful. Might not get any sleep tonight......but, WAIT! How 'bout a swig of that vodka?!? :laugh:
Ahhhhh, so much better........sweet dreams,
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Farm Dog with House*

Thanks Guys - I slept like a log - Can't do much until next week but I wanted to see how the Dog House might look on the farm (still tons to do on the whole area) Have A Good One! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Dog house for Junk Yard*

This one is for the Junk Yard. Pix next week as I gotta pull the layout away from the wall to get at that area - I am gonna get some good work done then too I hope - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Just checkin' in here on your build thread again ... always a highlight of fun to see what goodies you've added to the mix. Love the dog / doghouse theme. Maybe improvise a big old chewed-on dog bone out of a matchstick or something, placed near the dog house? Old Fido chewing on a t-bone remnant or something?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Another good suggestion TJ - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*MBZ Kit*

I have not tried this manufacturer yet - Tiny Shed for 7$. Nice Texture on Roof! It'll keep me honest over the New Year - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> I'm not sure what I enjoy more about this thread. Steve's work or Steve and Ed's conversations :laugh: either way it always brightens my evenings. As always looking good Steve :thumbsup:


I am just telling him my thoughts.
Maybe I will hit upon something that he has not thought of.



raleets said:


> Hey, Steve,
> You've been "big ed'ed", just like me.  He's been raggin' all over me 'cause I painted a back door baby poop yellow.  The devil made me do it, now I'm polling a survey on what color it should be. These are TOUGH decisions, man, and VERY stressful. Might not get any sleep tonight......but, WAIT! How 'bout a swig of that vodka?!? :laugh:
> Ahhhhh, so much better........sweet dreams,
> Bob



That was your wife ragging all over you.
Not for the color but for all the vodka you drank just before you painted it yellow. 

I just gave you my thoughts about the color, I say what I feel.
I felt yellow was not the color for the particular building, maybe on something else it would look good.



Steve441 said:


> This one is for the Junk Yard. Pix next week as I gotta pull the layout away from the wall to get at that area - I am gonna get some good work done then too I hope - Cheers - Steve


OK Steve

How did the hand printed FIDO come out over the door, on the dog house?:thumbsup:

Do you have the dogs yet?


----------



## Steve441

Thanks for clearing that up Ed. The little plaque for the dogs name is 1/64 by 1/32 of an inch. No Freaking Way I can get "Fido" printed on. I would have tried if I thought there was an outside chance it could be done (by me). I will post pics later - I do have some dogs! Cheers (New Years Eve, afterall) - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*MBZ Kit*

Kit has good and bad points. All parts pretty well warped right out of the skew. Nicely textured however. I pulled out my 90 degree clamp to fix the warps on the fly. I won't get another one of these. Over-priced and lower quality compared to say American Model Builder stuff. We shall see how this one turns out - Take Care Guys - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*MBZ Shed Kit*

Taking shape better than I thought it would - Pleasently surprized by this little kit - Now if I can just get the rafters and roof on I can look for a chimney in my spare stuff. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Drying*

This is all cardstock which is nicely laser etched on the surface for a fantastic finish - I don't want to paint it. I will pop out the Nikon for better pix when done. Tricky little kit. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Roof Coming along*

And then the other side. I use Gorilla Glue on these last parts - CA on the all the earlier stuff. Hey Ed - I had to get out the Vodka to steady my hand!! - Cheers for sure eh - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Prime Spot*

I like it in the corner of the Lumber Mill yard, but close to Pizzaland. I have a few more stacks of Lumber I want to get ready to put on as well. Maybe that will be next - Have a safe day! - and Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Any particular brand of that vodka that does a better job of steadying the hands? Just checkin'. 
Also, seriously, I've just acquired my first laser kit. It's from American Model Builders and it's wood. I've NEVER built a wood kit before, just styrene plastic. They suggest white glue or an AC type glue. What do YOU suggest?
They also suggest painting BOTH sides of the roof and walls to prevent warping. Is this really an issue?
Your input would be sincerely appreciated.
Bob


----------



## Steve441

All good questions Bob - I use Polar brand Vodka & CA glue whenever I can (with accelerator to harden joints). I don't put glue on the piece and then line 'em up - I line em' up and then just tiny spot glue to see if position is good - then more glue. I don't actually glue the joint - Just the hidden inside corner behind it if you get what I mean - Get the joints well glued all along them and warping won't be a problem - Careful with those small parts Man and you will be OK - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I put a dab of glue on a post it note stuck to the table (so it won't move) and then use a toothpick to apply very small amounts at first. When I am happy with the way things are turning out I hit it with glue to strengthen - And always check ahead to make sure any future parts will fit!!! This is way important. Sorry to give advice you already know Bob - just tryin' to be helpful to anybody else as well - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Tedius work*

I had to get a walk/patio for the FarmHouse so I used thick tape and dropped one in with Smooth-It. I left room for a row of Roses which I am making up now. Cheers - Steve (Better pic of the Roses coming up when I get em' in later - Also I noticed these pics show the house off center - It does fit better at the back pathway to rear door)


----------



## Steve441

*Roses*

Something like that - - Dog and House will go in soon and I will try to finish these areas a bit as I go along. A little more ground foam and the "walkway" should look a bit better. Gonna make some chairs for the side "patio" - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Walkway looks nice. Maybe use a #2 pencil to draw walkway score lines like you would have on a concrete walkway?

Those are some teeny tiny roses!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Fifer

Steve , That is a fantabulous home!
How are you making the roses? They really pop that house !!!!
Sidewalk is great as well.
This is a great few shots as I am working on the Fifer Ranch home on my layout right now as well.
Mike


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys! I may try scribing lines TJ. The Roses are an N scale kit from Busch - 120 roses in the kit. Paint blossoms desired color. Bit pricey for this stuff (I have their Pumpkins & Vegtables too) but seems pretty cool - See the closeup attached. Reusable as they were individually CA'ed on a little board. Then paint the board and CA glued area and it's good for the next layout too (or for resale on FleaBay)


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Thanks Guys! I may try scribing lines TJ. The Roses are an N scale kit from Busch - 120 roses in the kit. Paint blossoms desired color. Bit pricey for this stuff (I have their Pumpkins & Vegtables too) but seems pretty cool - See the closeup attached. Reusable as they were individually CA'ed on a little board. Then paint the board and CA glued area and it's good for the next layout too (or for resale on FleaBay)


Cool , Mike


----------



## JohnAP

Very nice work Steve, as usual!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

No comment......:thumbsup:





OK, just one that I can think of, 
a wittle, silly wabbit would look nice munching on the flowers.:thumbsup:

The real wabbits around my house eat all of mine every year!:laugh:

Are you sure they are not tulips?
Nice Steve :thumbsup:....you got the veggie's now too?

End of comments.


----------



## Steve441

*Details - Details*

Thanks Guys - As always - Your kind comments inspire me to go on. I have a wee pile of unmade detail parts and am going to do the ones that are relevant to this layout. Like the "Fine N Scale" Trailers -7$ for all you see - Nice! Never did get the railings on the neat Highway Overpass bridge behind the Tenements. So I am getting them ready so when I pull the layout away from the wall I can get right to work. Got 2 more feet of Fence around the back of the Farm (so my herd of cows won't escape) - I am putting some cows on soon! Ye Ha -  - Cheers - Steve

Hey Ed - Waskelly Wabbits are too damn small !! How about a Deer - We got them big time up near the Gatineau River and they always eat the Wife's garden. Please keep "comment" coming!


----------



## Steve441

Oh Yeah - I have ordered more stuff made by PD Marsh - from England - Bales of Hay and some other Farm details and the like. More cast metal to paint. See Guys - It's not all Woodland Scenic stuff for me. Although I do admit - I like to use their stuff too! You shalll see. Steve - (And I have a load of Way Cool kits coming in from ModelTrainStuff. So Nice! So Much Fun!)


----------



## Steve441

I was sitting here thinking that working on some more Roses would be a little Gay - Then I remembered the theme of my Layout (Tough Neighbours in the Hood). I shall proceed! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*More Roses*

Here is another batch of Roses taking shape - Slow work but I find a tiny drop of CA can do what is shown. If you spritz the board with accelerator first - then dab the stem in a tiny puddle of glue and apply - it sticks nicely and fast. I have 36 Roses left which I may paint purple and call Daliha's. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Roses Done*

That was sheer lunacy - But they are gonna look good on the other side of the Front Porch at FarmHouse. Hey you can just make out the Horse in the Trailer.


----------



## Steve441

*Farm House Roses Done*

Wrestle it into place with a tiny dab of CA - Build up area to hide the board with some real (extra fine - I sift my own) sand and then ground cover and you come up with something like this. I'm going to fix the little Planter of Roses so the base does not look so plastic. Gotta press on with more detail painting. Ceers - Steve


----------



## sstlaure

Looks great....Maybe a terra cotta pot for the planter on the corner?

My grandparents used to have planters made out of old tires that had been flipped inside out (cut the bead into saw-tooth like pattern.)


----------



## Steve441

I love that idea Scott - Will Do! I've seen Tire Planters up here in Canada too - Thanks Man - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Tire Planters*

The Tire Planters came out pretty good Scott - I tired to sink one down a bit so it looks like it had been there a while. Thanks for all ideas folks - Steve


----------



## sstlaure

That was fast.....looks nice.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Scott - I have slowed down now - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The farmhouse grouping looks fabulous! I just noticed the oil tank detail on the side of the house ... nice. Roses look great.

You should take a pic every now and then with a penny or dime in the scene, just to put the tiny size of everything into perspective. Microworld!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## JohnAP

Steve, those roses are a really nice touch, how in the world did you ever paint them?

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Boat Rental Co. Area*

This area sort of connects to the Farm so I wanted to put in some fences and figure out where stuff will fit in and look good. Some bushes going in on the hill between the Farm and Boat Rental Building. I plan on using all the "Real Estate" like on my first layout - Only not quite so crowded. 

I liked my 1st layout (I hated that it had no "Water" however). I remember one Very Fine Comment (I think it was Bob - Correct me if I'm wrong) - "Hey Steve It looks like Google Earth down there." - Hoping for the same effect - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

The fences stand straight and true. This terrain is all sloped down except where the buildings go - so the photo shows the fence looking weird maybe - Whatever - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Roses*

"Steve, those roses are a really nice touch, how in the world did you ever paint them?"

Thanks John - the attached scan shows how they come (That's a Canadian Dime - same size as USA Dime)- Super easy to paint (wee brush with enamel) and work with if you follow my formula a bit earlier in the thread. 120 Roses per pack. $8.99


----------



## Steve441

*Arial View for Fun*

Just for fun - Cheers


----------



## Steve441

*Bushes and Trees*

These look better (to me) than the Nikon close-up shows - The camera picks out all the faults. Anyways - I used a variety of stuff and colors to sort of differentiate between the Farm and River areas. More work to go on this area (of course) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Great progress!

Maybe move the outhouse further away from the river, though? An awkward place to dig a hole full of ... well ...

Hope you don't mind another 2-cents.

(Thanks for the dime/rose pic!)

TJ


----------



## Xnats

Loving the little details Steve. The tire planters and boat rental are really cool. Thanks for keeping us all up to date. I think you have your own little faithful followers with your work


----------



## Steve441

*Outhouse Optional*

Thanks Guys! I have another place for the Outhouse TJ as you are correct - Awkward place for the Can! Perhaps some sunbathers behind the little fence would be appropriate.  See Ya - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Thanks Guys! I have another place for the Outhouse TJ as you are correct - Awkward place for the Can! Perhaps some sunbathers behind the little fence would be appropriate.  See Ya - Steve



I still say STEVE'S BOATS would have looked nice on the boat house.

Your river needs dusting again, it has dirt and a bush in it.

Old outhouses by rivers just had a pipe going to it.:laugh:
Chemical plants had them too!


----------



## Steve441

*Outhouse Position*

Thanks Ed - I find you are sort of correct (as usual) - After discussion with the wife we like the idea of a pipe to the edge of the river. Indeed - This is how they did it back then. 

TJ - The thing is - There is not enough room for the details I need to put in at the Boat Rental Area (ED - There is no way I am changing the Roof Sign  ). I have to have at least 2 cars there. It's all on a slope downhill to the River with just a bit of flat area. Gotta have an Outhouse here and Sunbathers closer to the Beach. Pics to follow - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Your work is incredible! Every time I see pics of your layout it makes me want to set a match to mine. 
Tell you what, I'll lay in a BIG supply of vodka and you can come down here and make mine look good. I grill a pretty damned good steak too. Need my address?
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Wow - Thanks Bob! - I want to plan a road trip to Chicago - I need an atlas - Is that nearby - Your offer is way tempting - You can see I have a lot of time on my hands. Gotta convince the better half! Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Ma & Pa's Trailer Heaven*

I am still convinced these little Woodland Scenic scenes work if you have a suitable spot and like a little cheese. :laugh: Anyways - It took a while for the bushes and 3 trees for the knoll. I am happy for now with it. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Before & After*

Here's a new trick I thought I'd try - Check out the before and after pics of the Trailer Scene - You can see Ma has a shotgun I think and is motioning to Pa to clean up the spilled garbage can. Pa is swigging away from his jug with the Hound sound asleep by the fire - Classicly Priceless I thought - and the wife and kid like it so I had to do it in a prominant position for viewing - It's only a 4 X 6 inch space including the Picnic Table area! Thanks for watchin' - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
You may want to add a little pup tent where Pa can go sleep it off! :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Looks like the Boat house burnt to the ground.

We told you that you needed a fire department.

Ma & Pa's looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - Pup tent for Pa is a good thought Bob - I do want some tents. Meanwhile - Back to the Farm - Garden is taking shape. I build the fence nice and straight and then paint & weather. Add it to the layout with a tiny amount of CA and then build up under any posts that are hanging in the air with a little Very Fine Real Sand. Then ground foams of varying colors. Man - those Busch Vegetables took me a while (yesterday!) and I still have the Squash to go. I shall press on. Gotta get my Cows on! Cheers - Steve - (That's a Dime in the Garden)


----------



## Steve441

*Rushing along!*

This small stuff is killing me - I am calling the Garden finished for now - I suppose I could have yellowed a few leaves on the Pumpkins/Squashes. May do so at some point. May not. Don't forget - It's not even 3 square inches! Gotta move on to some bigger stuff so I can have a drink and not wreck anything :laugh: - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Hey, Steve,
Here's an idea......how about making a magnifying glass out of the bottom of a vodka bottle? This allows you to steady the nerves and see better at the same time. :laugh: :laugh: Life is a bowl of cherries!! :thumbsup: 
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Dog House & Bushes*

Great Thought Bob! :laugh: - Dog and DogHouse are glued down and I am starting to get some bushes on the wee cliff behind the farm - I have a "Feeding Trough" coming in from jolly old England (P D Marsh) so I may wait on the Cows until I see it. I think I will try for someone putting out some Hay at the new trough and the cows starting to head over from the field. These farmers are odd - They grow Zuchinni, Squash and Celery. The little "Garden" makes me smile - It's Way Hard to get something like that right. There are "Grass Tufts" and stuff available (Expensive!!) that might look better with work - but I have to be happy with what I have. Cheers - Steve


----------



## kursplat

farm house is looking great. looks like they had some wind go though there from the trees in the back...


----------



## raleets

Fido looks happy, but watch where you step! :laugh: :laugh:
Know what you mean about that little stuff being pricey. I just ordered some flower pots and flower beds to accent the houses on my expansion.....OUCH!
I'll end up with more in the bloomin' flowers than the whole damned house with the lighting!  Ahhhhhhhh - boys and their toys!! 
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Cows, Horses and a few Trees*

Thanks Kersplat & Way To Go Bob!

I got a bunch of Cows in anyways. I have a good spot for the trough. Gotta keep a bit of room for other stuff in the future. Several Horses in as well - I have 4 more to go with a bit of a Riding School scene. (The wife wants a "Riding Ring" for the BarnYard  Hmmm. Trees look OK to me for today - I have to fix up one at the base tomorrow. It's good to get some stuff fastened on. Have a good one - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

How about sheep? Lots of "action" with them. Here's proof:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mbs-just-24-hours-escaping-farmers-field.html



TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Pump House for WindMill*

Thanks TJ - I am leaning a bit more towards Pigs first. I think I may try for a muddy Sty area with a few Pigs wallowing around it. I do like the sheep too.
Anyways, I realized the Windmill needs a PumpHouse. So I dropped a shed in just beside it. Cheers - Steve


----------



## flyvemaskin

Steve, I don't know what you know about windmills, but I know plenty, we have them on the family ranch and I've worked on them since childhood. The windmill is the pump. Gears directly attached in a housing behind the the fan pull what's called the sucker rod that goes down into the well casing down into the water is pulled up and down drawing the water up the casing and out into a storage tank for the cattle to drink. A checkvalve on the bottom end of the sucker rod allows water to enter the well casing when it decends into the water, and as it asends a brass ball falls into place holding the water in the well casing. as the sucker rod decends it picks up more water and lifts the water up, this continues till water is running out the pipe at the top of the well casing above ground and runs into the drinker, or storage tank. The check valve has leather seals that fit tightly in the well casing holding water above the check valve. There are generally four to six of these leather seals on the outside of the checkvalve. A rancher or farmer has to pull the sucker rod about once a year to check, and replace or repair the leather seals. Sucker rod is steel rod about 20 ft long and half to three quarters in diameter with male and female threads on each end and as one pulls the sucker rod pieces up out of the well, each section is removed and then the remaining sucker rod is raised til the next section can be removed until the last piece with the brass check valve comes up so we can work on the valve. That make sense? Instead of a pump house you need a drinker or open top storage tank with a pipe running from the well casing to the storage tank. As a kid in the west, AZ, these tanks were our swimming pools. We'd climb up the ladder going up the windmill tower, and jump off into the storage tank. The tank was usually 30 ft in diameter and 8 to 15 ft deep.
The fan on the windmill drives the gears lifting the sucker rod. Ranchers didn't use a pump house to move water thru pipes to another location, just had another well drilled, or if we did do that , it ran down hill thus saving the expense of a pump moving water.
You probably already knew this , but thought someone might find it interesting.


----------



## Steve441

*Windmill Questions*

Now I get it - I did not know exactly that - I thought they can certainly be done as you say but also as I have done it - Thanks for the Great Explantation of a Windmill pumping action. 

So last night when I started thinking about this I did so a bit of research and came up the enclosed pics. That's why I went ahead like I did. Anybody else have any thoughts. Could the "building" set-up of my windmill be realistic? Thanks Again Flyvemaskin. Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Now I get it - I did not know exactly that - I thought they can certainly be done as you say but also as I have done it - Thanks for the Great Explantation of a Windmill pumping action.
> 
> So last night when I started thinking about this I did so a bit of research and came up the enclosed pics. That's why I went ahead like I did. Anybody else have any thoughts. Could the "building" set-up of my windmill be realistic? Thanks Again Flyvemaskin. Steve


So.....all you need is a holding tank near it?
I think the "pump" house looks good sitting next to it. It could also be a tool shed?

I wonder, after all the dirty kids swam in it, if they drank that water from the tank? 
Or was that water just for other purposes like watering the crop and for livestock and there was another supply for drinking?

How come in the pictures you posted there is a shed next to them and I don't see a tank?

Apple trees look good, place a few on the ground around the tree?:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Thank Ed - Roger to the Apples on the ground - I am a City Slicker so I know nothing first hand about Windmills. The pictures I posted came up in a Google seach for "Windmill Pump House". I am hoping to get other opinions/suggestions. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Moving Along*

One thing about getting the details in folks - For me its easier to get the small stuff in first. I want to place a big tree in the gap between the fences (I must have been fully cooked when I installed that bit) - so Now is the time to get some people in at the gate waiting to unload the horse trailer. Once the taller stuff is in its hard to get down to ground level. I did'nt plan for this vehicle and trailer but it's the way it has to be (since there is a horse in the trailer it can't be "parked" somewhere. I just happened to glue down the two horses (with Bridles on) in the Barnyard looking over the fence. Gotta try to get the paint a wee bit better on the horse in the trailer. Cheers - Steve


----------



## flyvemaskin

Steve, the pump house could be for spare parts or about anything. We did use a pump on a windmill at times when wind didn't pump enogh, It was a deal like on an oil well and the thing was clamped to the sucker rod. It was powered by a small 35 horse briggs and stratton lawnmore engine. The storage tank we swam in was water for cattle, not for drinking, it had a lot of water bugs and other bugs in it. We just swam in it. We lived out on the ranch so it was the swimming hole.
The larger storage tanks had a pipe to a smaller tank with a float valve on it to keep it full all the time without us having to monitor it all the time. Some tanks had a piece welded onto the side of the storage tank that went out about two feet from the tank and was about fifteen feet long and went back and was attached to the storage tank, and it was about two feet high also with a float valve system, it was usually on the south side of the tank so the sun would warm it in winter and help keep it ice free.
As kids we put some bass and crappy in some of them, let em grow big, then went fishing. The fish kept the tank free of moss and other growth, ate the dang bugs, and we had the fun of fishing it the tank later on. It was a tough life as a kid. ha ha ha


----------



## Steve441

Man - That must have been some fun times down on the Ranch! Sure do appreciate your input. We are way up north in Canada and the ice gets 1.5 ft. thick on the lakes. So freakin' cold up here I guess (-18 today here) I have'nt a foggy idea of how the farmers do it. I will go with the shed for now but am watching for an appropriate "open tank". Thanks Again Man! - Steve


----------



## flyvemaskin

I don't envy your extreme cold, we had ice around 10" to a foot sometimes, not not often. Keep the shed, you need a place for well parts anyway, and it looks great. We took 1/4" sheet metal, in 4x20 ft sheets, and using a mechanical torch cut the 1/4" sheet in half, welded one end to another and with the 40 ft length, bent it around in a circle and welded the two pieces again to a water drinker for the cattle. This circle was set up off the ground two inches on rocks, then we ordered a load of concrete and poured the bottom up a few inches higher than the bottom of the metal for a four or five inch thick bottom. Once it started to set up we put some water in the tank to help cure the concrete, just a couple of inches. We also poured a ring around the tank about 3ft out so the cattle wouldn't undermine the concrete bottom of the tank, did the same for storage tanks also. A smooth finish inside the tank made it easier to clean with a flat shovel. 
You could use thin styrene sheet and make a ring for a drinker, add a bottom with the same stuff, and all you need is some water in it and a pipe running from the well head out to the drinker. (tank)


----------



## tommyboy

Y'all in ottawa are lucky to have snow Steve
Down here in toronto we are stuck with spring like weather, which may sound nice, but as a skier it really isnt


----------



## Steve441

That's such a great idea. I have the space. I gotta try to picture what it looks like - 2 feet tall on concrete base whish extends a bit beyond the tank which is 15 feet across - That cooks down to like - 1/16 by 1/2 inch - round thin walled "Drinker". Nice - Is that about it? - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Hey Tommyboy - Toronto's OK! They are makin' snow like crazy at all the resorts (just up the Gatineau River) as its so cold - We have not actually had a lot of snow - 6" on the ground. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Fly,

Very nice, fun-read pump descriptions above!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Farm Details*

Had to get all this stuff in. Boat Rental area is started. The Farm buildings still need to have some details to make 'em look like they are permenant. Full speed ahead as I feel I am making some progress. I used an old model boat railing for the Riding Ring and it came out nice (but too clean - like all my stuff) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Drinker*

Hey Fly - I made a drinker to sit beside the Windmill - Not too big - but fine for a couple or so of cows (cattle) - Still need work to anchor it in and the goo is still drying (water effect) - What say - Steve (I enclose a Google image found on the net for interest)


----------



## Steve441

*Better Image*

I tried to show that indeed the Station Wagon does have a trailer hitch. Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> I tried to show that indeed the Station Wagon does have a trailer hitch. Steve


And is that real horse poop in the corral ???

:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Steve441

*Tree in Gap*

Thanks Mike - I got some cow pies in the Cows kit but they are too darn small for me to see. (Pushin' 60 now)

There's the tree at the gap in the fence (where I could not get the fences to join do to hills). Hey Ed - You can just barely see some of the 16 or so apples I strewed under the Apple Trees. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Everything looks fabulous. Action packed! Great fun!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Foliage*

Thanks TJ - Yep - now I am having some fun. This is the best activity for me. Setting up all the details on the layout. More details coming in the mail soon I hope! Anyways - I have been glueing down the (totally freeform) WS fine leaf foliage. Great Stuff for a semi-realistic effect. You get a huge amount in a pack for a few layouts! If you have done it right and have a thin plaster membrane - you can toothpick or awl a wee hole and plant these little buggers individually if you want that extra touch. Time consuming for me but rewarding. I have seen that riverbank many times and in places there is bushes like these right down to the water. Tha't what I am working on now before getting the people in at the docks. Many hours of modeling fun ahead  - Cheers - Steve (I got the Hobos and Fishermen for 5$ in a loose pack of stuff at the LHS!)


----------



## Steve441

*Anchoring Buildings*

I am attaching a few buildings as I go along when am happy with their positions and other detail around them. The Boat Rental needed to be built up all around with real (Very Fine) sand and then soaked with scenic cement. Then the ground foams (not shown in pic) Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
For some reason every time I take a look at your dense foliage I want to reach for a can of mesquito spray! :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

We get some Way Hungry mosquitoes up here - And "Black Fly" bites are worse Man - And they both can be "thick" in the springtime. I guess you guys get 'em too - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Radio & TV Tower*

Popped this little kit up - Tricky to get the four pieces square and without gaps at joints. I was a bit worried (super fragile too) at the start but it came out OK - I added the (extremely tricky to get out of the skew) Ladders (4 glued together for a bit of fun - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Wow ... WOW!!! That TV tower kit exemplifies the incredible details made possible via laser-cut wood. Very, very nice. (Just don't breathe too hard on that!)

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Middle of Layout (Lumber Mill - Etc.)*

I finally figured out how this will work I think - of course still subject to change except for the basic position of the Mill. The Bunkhouse for workers fits better now and has a little back yard off the stairway for some activities. I added a 1 car Garage just on the other side of the fence from it and there will be some off road parking for the workers there as well. 

Also built a new storage shed (nice size) for the Mill. What do you guys think - Is it too much? - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*New Shed*

Gotta have the doors showing - This is how it will go - The other 3 sides of this building are totally plain. 

Cheers - Steve


----------



## sstlaure

I think it looks great.


----------



## JohnAP

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looking good Steve!


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the shed. Not "too much" at all. In fact, it makes it appear as if the mill has expanded a bit over time, finding a need to add more storage capacity. Sort of tells a little story, if you know what I mean.

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Drinker Position Question*

Thanks Guys - Your opinions are important to me - I shall keep that area (Mill) like that then.

I have finalized the positon for the "Drinker" for the larger farm animals. Got the water to look better with 5 minute epoxy over Dark blue paint. Might need a touch up of paint on tank. A few cows drinking (now in the mail) will make it look better. I shall have some Pigs in the mud behind it (closer to track) as the terrain dips down to a mini gully there which I have attempted to "muddy" up.

I am thinking there is an underground pipe feeding this thing from the Windmill.
Sounds possible to me. Any thoughts - I can still move it - Thanks - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tommyboy

Looks great steve!! The underground piping idea works for me!


----------



## Steve441

*Still workin'*

Hey Thanks Tommyboy. More foliage in at the side of the Farm. Getting ready to start putting in trees and stuff at the back of the layout but had to finish up some lumber for the mill. Finally getting the Yard for the mill coming along. I have a nice Forklift to build for it. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*More Foliage*

I shall spend some time doing the Riverbank with shrubs and foliage. I got this stuff so I am going to use it! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Looking great Steve. Trees and shrubs differently make the difference. The lumber yard is looking like it is doing a bang up business. The pallets look very real, I thought you were buying little kits of them. Can't wait to see the new forklift.


----------



## Steve441

*River Bank Foliage half done*

Thanks Stan - I did the lumber from 5 different companies kits - plastic, resin(s) and wood. NScale Architec (pardon spelling) is the best but Pricey if available. I don't know when I will get to the Forklift Man - It's nice to have it (GHQ Roadmaster Kit) for the future! Meanwhile I am pressing on with the details. I think the Billboard will go outside of town about where shown. Those kits are so neat I may well get another. I can't put it on permenantly till I move the table away from the wall so I can get at the back of the layout (without breaking my back - I find it impossible to "lean in" more than 18"). I am gonna get there however (the backof the layout). Still working on the stuff on the front and another spectacular kit coming in from ModelTrainStuff for the opposite back corner!  I want to make that area stand out! Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

You may recall from my prior posts how much I love your bridges. However, in seeing that latest pic, with the serene reflection of the bridge in the river's surface makes me drool even more.

I swear ... if I fry my keyboard with too much drool overflow, I'm gonna send you the repair bill!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Arial View of reflection*

Thanks Man - Check this out then - It'll look even after I clean the river surface. Finally finished the foliage for now. Lots of Trees to go at the back. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Violating Era Now but they look OK*

I am going to put these about 8 inches apart - I have 15 - I need one at each end of the highway bridge and then I will space them out about the same till they are gone. I am not going to put any on the bridge (should have done that when building it - Pays to look ahead). Cheers - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

Looking good Steve, but shouldn't those lights be facing the other way? (over the road)


----------



## Steve441

Thanks John - Just tryin' to figure out how they will go. I thought I would - alternate either side of the road - 8" apart approx - try to get them at road corners and edges of driveways - and yep they will face the road when attached! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

I was thinking "alternate" while reading post 327, and then was happy to see you saying this with the post directly above. Rather typical of many roads, I think.


----------



## Steve441

Right On TJ - Thanks for clarifying for me. I thought I was on the right track but appreciate your feedback (and others). I do very little research on anything. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Still Workin'*

I have been laying down countless bushes you can hardly even see but they really fill out the scenery. Still waiting for the stuff I need for the back of the layout so am doing the Boat Rental area. That's a guy with a beer sitting on a tree stump. WS Barbeque scene and a few workees chillin'. I put a railing in (needs a bit of work) as these guys don't have a public boat launching area - just rentals. Outhouse is beside trailer at back. Beach area next with Fishermen. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Finishing Boat Rental*

Hope to finish (for now) this area. Gotta buckle down and make some more Chairs from the Etched Brass kit. Please ignore figures not yet secured. Better pix to follow later. Not finished area yet! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Osbourn Models are Great and well priced.*

The "Osbourn" Ladders are a real challenge - If anybody wants to see just how hard this N Scale stuff can be - Try their "ladder" kit - Near bottom of page in enclosed link below - 10 for $3.25 and Man are they tough to do. I am using the last of mine for a specialized ladder for picking the apples. Cheers - Steve

http://www.osbornmodelkits.com/httpdocs/N_scale_railroad.htm


----------



## Steve441

*Ladder with Picker*

That's what I'm talking about. Got lucky on the set-up and the lady hanging on nicely and just putting her hand on an apple with the ladder nice and straight and not leaning on tree. I have some of "Chuck the Printer" (EBay) Produce Crates (in mail) which I shall use as well. Pretty proud of my efforts on this bit today. Sorry about the focus but this scence is really in the thick of things and the camera wanted to do it's own thing. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Fishing Party*

You can see Buddy coming along about to go down the dangerous stairs in the 2nd pic. I cleaned the river a bit and the Fish I put in works great - The reflection is supurb TJ! Mail still not here (Canada Post - What else is new) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Now I can put the bushes in.


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The kid laying down while fishing (and the nearby dog) are a great touch. Reminds me of those lazy summer-vacation days when I was about 10 ... all those years ago. The not-too-serious fishing tone really sets the scene nicely!

Are the fish biting? 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

I have not gave you a looking good for a while, but I am looking.
Looking good.:thumbsup:


Constructive criticism?

The poles look like deep sea tuna fish poles, did you make them?
Or is that what they sell for poles?

I am trying to think of something that is thinner, paper clip? piano wire?
a thin piece of copper electric wire strand?
A piece of straw?

Kind of hard with something that small.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Been watching this for some time. Very nice work! It's funny everytime I see the bost rental area I'm always lookin for that fish!  Great stuff!


----------



## JohnAP

Great work with all those tiny details! My eyes got crossed just checking out your pics!


----------



## Xnats

Lol Steve forget those ladders the chairs look harder :laugh: At least the ladder is flat :laugh: Everything is coming together so nicely, for should be Proud :thumbsup:
I have to ask, how many different colors of ground foam did you use around the Boat House? The two aerial views really show off the blending very well. It looks very natural. This stuff is so small, it is hard to get things to look right. Your is looking fantastic.


----------



## Steve441

*Thanks for Comments*

You guys are the Best! Big Ed - The fishing people are made by Woodland Scenic. I attach the best pic I could get of that damn fish. It's the thin silvery item just out from the bigger wharf. 

As far as the foams go - I bought the little bags of the ones I want, an empty used spice rack with shakers at the Thrift Store and have enough for many layouts. I have been using the following colors of ground foam. Soil (Black) - Earth (Brown) - light & medium green - Burnt Grass - Yellow grass & Blended grass. (7 colors) All fine. I also sift my own sand to get an extremely fine natural sand (like dust).

Then - Course Turf - Yellow - Light and Dark Green - Earth. . 

I use the fine sand to build up areas before ground foam. Say around a fence post that's hanging in the air. All well soaked in Scenic Cement. I use an eyedropper or pipette to get maximum milage and in sensitive areas I use a brush (only for first coat) to get the liquid glue on and then sprinkle area with desired color. I have a tiny "shovel" (small chisel) that I will use to add more little bits of color to finish areas. Then re-soak in cement. 

I stick everything (detail parts) down with "Crayola 3D Project Glue" - Cheap - Flat color - works great for me. Squirt a tiny dab on a piece of cardboard and use a toothpick for a mini amount. $3 for a lifetime supply so I like it.

I am back at it -  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*I like WS Fine Leaf Foliage*

Here's a shot of the steep slope bushed out. Tiny snipets from Woodland Scenics Fine Leaf Foliage (comes in at least 4 colors). A box of this stuff will do many layouts and then some. You just use tiny amounts the size and shape you want with this versitile stuff - Time consuming but worth it in the end. I figure I have come this far so it's no time to rush ahead now. I bought packages of each of the foam and bush types so have tons to use up. You gotta consider that it seems expensive at the time of purchase but it will last for years in N Scale! Cheers - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

*nice vacation spot!*

Steve,

Looks like your guests are having a great time! Is that water in the boat just above your guardrail? Nice touch!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

No it's not water - just paint - But I like that idea John - Any boat left sitting around like that fills up pretty fast with some of the rainstorms we get up here. I may be making a little water for the Pig sty area and I might put some in that boat too. Thanks Man - Steve


----------



## raleets

JohnAP said:


> Great work with all those tiny details! My eyes got crossed just checking out your pics!


Steve,
I agree! How in the world you can make those tiny things look so real is amazing!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I'm in the process of landscaping on my HO expansion and it's WORK (but fun)!!
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> You guys are the Best! Big Ed - The fishing people are made by Woodland Scenic. I attach the best pic I could get of that damn fish. It's the thin silvery item just out from the bigger wharf.
> 
> 
> I am back at it -  - Cheers - Steve



I see the fish?
I know the people are Woodland scenic?

My question pertained to the Tuna poles, did they come with the fishermen?


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Needs. More. Carp. 

Everything looks wonderful! Plenty of inspiration for my upcoming layout!


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - Poles came with the fishermen Ed - Fish have got to go in when the "water" gets poured - I wish I had made a school of them. Next time - More fish - submerged tires - etc. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Pa's Friend*

Pa has a buddy arriving :laugh: - Also guy fishing for Tuna hwell: under the bridge from shore. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Chairs*

I find these brass etched chairs quite challenging. It's pretty well a one shot deal with these - Tricky on all steps. Cut the legs too short out of the skew and they are wrecked. Don't get too many chances to bend them or they are wrecked - Gluing tricky - Let alone the paint - I am meeting with success using the Bender however (another recomended tool) - Slow work - But Fun! - I gotta try to do a bunch assembly line style. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

The 2 pics with Pa's hobo friend really shows off the terrain. It is looking real good. I think that is were I went wrong, you need a person in the area you are working to try and keep everything proportionate. LOL with the tuna pole  The kid under the bridge is bear hunting with that club :laugh: Sadly no one seems to make a good N Scale fishermen. I've been looking myself the past few days
Steve those chairs seem the hardest thing you tossed up here in a while  I guess there is no other way around using the brake with those things. The one you finished looks perfect :thumbsup: Are you using Ca glue on those chairs?


----------



## Steve441

You can do them with 2 razor type blades - I'm just showin' off. I am a bit of a bragger. I have been working for an hour solid on the chairs just wrestleing out of the skews. I am gonna do the 2 kits so I have a bunch done when I need 'em. Yep CA with Accelerator. I put a tiny drop of Medium on cardboard and use a toothpick for minimum amount of glue. If the dab you start with is way small (on the cardboard) you can't pick up too much and a few tiny drops will do many if not all the chairs so yep its all good - Cheers - Steve (I hesitate in cutting the poles out of the Woodland Scenic Fishermen and trying to put in a more scale pole)


----------



## Steve441

*Chairs*

Just to show you what I am up against - First you cut em and trim the little bit left by where part attaches (know what I mean) - then bend 'em and get 'em standing right (legs might need trim) -  Then glue em up. The Rocking Chair with Arms is giving me quite a time. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Boy, those chairs are tiny.

Is the metal scored in way of where you want a bend ... either via mfr's laser, or via you scribing with a sharp razor?

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Chairs*

They came out pretty good except for a couple. Yep TJ - There is laser etched lines at the score line so indeed they tend to bend at that point. However - say for the backs with sitting pad part - the etched line is quite close to the actual openings in the back so without proper support its tough - the bender made it easy - I tried by hand with tools (the back pieces) and no way to get them right. Nice selection of different styles for future use. Now for the paint - I may try to get a couple on the Farmhouse porch. Gotta get some more seated people - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

rofl
Steve don't sneeze


----------



## Steve441

*Chairs Painted*

Sneezing out of the question before Stan! (chairs now on masking tape) - You can see some of the crappier ones now they are getting some paint - Testors Gull Grey Flat in Rattle Can. I will use some grey and paint others as I need 'em. I will make some tables too if needed. Gotta go out - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Boy, they really look great. Nice choice of "teak" color, too!


----------



## Steve441

*Bales of Hay*

Thanks TJ - Not really Teak IMO - Maybe faded Teak - Got my Bales of Hay from Chuck the Printer on EBay. Many more than shown. In a test I tried Flat yellow and Zinc Chromite by Testors and will go with the Zinc Chromite - It's the one that's not so yellow in front. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I did not know that the poles were part of the fisherman.

They look like 6', 4x4s in their hands.

I guess if they made them to scale they would break real easy.

I was thinking maybe a thin sewing needle cut down might work.

Can you imagine doing what your doing in Z scale!

If you get another thousand seat kits, you could build a Circus tent scene.


----------



## Steve441

*Dubois House*

Right on all account Ed! I guess a hair would be the right size for a fishing rod in N Scale!

Anyways, I thought I would share a shot of the guts of this next way cool kit I am about to start. Dubois House by Branchline. Regularly $90. on sale for 56$ or something like that. I am trying to forget the amount. Typical N Scale - Way High Priced! But wow - should be so nice if I can do it justice. There is a bunch more parts that would fill another legal sized scan almost too. Roof is gonna be fun. Shall I try to post a lot of the build or not - Cheers - Steve - (It's going to go in the far corner with some nice fencing)


----------



## Steve441

*Shutters and GingerBread, Porches, Etc*

Heres a close-up of the Shutters and Gingerbread etc. parts. Huge amount of windows on this structure.  I will leave idea's up to you guys as to what this establishment should be. :laugh: For now - just a Victorian Style Residential Home. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

56 dollars 
Steve at least you got the experience to tackle this one, can't wait to see it finished. Forget assembly, painting looks like it will be a challenge. I like the house idea or maybe a train museum with real historic trains out back in a historic train house and working historic round table 
The wall came out nice with the mountain range back drop. Did you just add that, or did I miss a post a ways back?


----------



## Steve441

*Hope I'm not having a "Pipe Dream"*

Thanks Stan - I like the Historic RoundTable idea - I am thinking my 3rd layout (already in the planning stage I might add) is going to be Huge. Gonna look sort of the same however more water as I want Boats.

15.5 X 4 Feet !!!! The ole doll has OK'ed it so it's up to me. I gotta make a beep load of kits as I want to have a nice residential area (with proper backyards driveways etc.) - as well as the sleazy downtown. 

Backdrops and the like are new (you can see my crappy first efforts - Gray Hills) and important to me. Next layout I shall strive to make provisions for same at the beginning - So Important! 

Meanwhile - I am back at the Farm - See new dog - the other one is just visiting - wants his bone. Rabbit just out of sight of dogs. Cat and Firewood in. Geese, Pigs etc. and new cows at Drinker. Next Farm will be Bigger & Better! (God Willing!) Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve, did you ever see this link from Branchline?
It might take a few minutes to load but has a ton of structures in it.
Maybe you didn't see them all.
That kit pretty much looks like the original house.:thumbsup:
http://www.branchline-trains.com/inst_sheets/Final_ho2.pdf

A bigger, Dubois House almost finished,


----------



## Steve441

Great Pic and Link Ed - Thanks - Those guys (in the link) know how to do a model! Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Good Start*

So far so good - I always use CA for these to help out my impatience. You can't block any slots for Porches etc with glue. I didn't this time! Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve --

What the deal with your cows? All of the black/white ones are standing on one side of the yard, and all of the brown ones are standing on the other side. Reminds me of my first "social dance" when I was about 14 years old ... boys on one side of the decorated gym, girls on the other! Mix it up, man ... MIX IT UP! 

Hey, on a serious note, that Victorian laser cut kit looks like a gem. Incredible detail in the gingerbread trim. I am amazed as to what's possible with laser cutting.

Question for you on that regard ... With pieces so small, doesn't paint layer buildup impede the detail itself? Have you ever considered pigment coverage with an opaque stain or something that doesn't build up quite as much as paint? I ask naively here ...

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

I try to be very light on the paint TJ - I'm still learning how to do these (finish wise) - That's the tough part - I was just painting it and the Rattle Can of Testors Enamel stuck open and I had to move fast. Pix soon. Steve (I know what you are sayin about the cows Man)


----------



## Steve441

*Paint*

Sorry to post so much but I think I came close to overdoing on the paint. You can see some of the great looking (if I can get it on right) roofing material. Don't forget there is tons of white trim and gingerbread all over this in the end and it should not seem so blue. I'm still leaning towards a house of ill repute (for this layout) but am wondering about signage  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> I'm still leaning towards a house of ill repute (for this layout) but am wondering about signage  - Cheers - Steve


"Deposit small packages in the front and special deliveries in the rear."


----------



## Steve441

Rolling on floor laughing TJ - Regards - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*House on the Hill*

Took a while and still need trim on some rooflines and a few trim things - but it's almost built. A tricky kit to get right in places I thought. I am happy for now as there is room for some of my new chairs on the Porch. - Gotta let it sit for a while before aging. Kit supplies 2 chimmneys that need major work to get on correctly. Should be Fun - Close-up then - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

That came out nice Steve. When you said the blue would be covered up, I could not think how  How did that section get so flat, you knew it was going there :laugh: Working ladies in town then High Society girls out in the boondocks :thumbsup:  only on Steve's layout :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve ... looks GREAT. Now you need to wire a little LED light inside ... a RED one!


----------



## Conductorjoe

Very Nice detail work.
:thumbsup:

Still laying track here and doing more wiring. Looking forward to getting into some scenry work real soon.


----------



## Steve441

*Back of House*

You can from the pics - (one of them from the rear of layout now that I have pulled the table away from the wall to detail the back) - there is no way anybody would have built this place facing the tracks and the rear of the sleazy lower town. The Bay Window on that blue house was tough and I will show it off. This area is gonna be heavily bushed and treed with a few well beaten paths coming up from the back of the Tattoo Parlour and Tavern.  Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Chimneys to come??? A house of that vintage would surely have a couple of chimneys.

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Oh Yeah - I am workin' on 'em - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Love the color. 

Looks good.:thumbsup:

Did you paint the foundation that color?


----------



## raleets

TJ,
C'mon, man, wake up! A "house" like that generates it's own heat , no furnaces required, ergo, no chimneys!
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Glad you like the color Ed - I was hoping you would and knew that if you did not like it you would say something. The foundation is simulated rocks on peel 'n stick stock - came like that - I am letting it sit for a few days to cure to peel 'n stick before weathering it. There are nice chimneys Guys (not on yet - still painting) . Pix to follow on that - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Glad you like the color Ed - I was hoping you would and knew that if you did not like it you would say something. Steve


Me?

I would never say "I don't like something". Even a Black Lake.
I would not want to hurt anyone's feelings.


I will suggest other options or ideals.
And even then it is up to the modeler to use them or reject them.


----------



## xrunner

big ed said:


> I would never say "I don't like something". Even a Black Lake.


----------



## Big Ed

xrunner said:


>



:laugh: That is how my old (young) lady looks at me when I tell her I would like to punch holes in the walls to put in a whole house shelf train.:laugh:

But I must add she doesn't look that old.

Just in case shes watching the site. I cover all bases.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

raleets said:


> TJ,
> C'mon, man, wake up! A "house" like that generates it's own heat , no furnaces required, ergo, no chimneys!
> Bob


Yeah ... true, I guess. But once a year even Santa likes spread some cheer!


----------



## Steve441

*Chimneys*

OK OK Guys - Here's the chimneys on - I had to build up the corner where the front door will face. I made a damn with aluminum duct tape and poured in some plaster of paris. Then a thin top coat with WS Smooth it. Its going to be a driveway/parking area using asphalt paint. Yes the chimneys are not quite straight - so close however I May leave em. They need some flashing (which is tricky - so freakin' small). Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Multi-Tasking*

I have the table away from the wall and am working furiously on the back of the layout that I can't reach from the front. The multi-colored fence is just at the top of a hill and will be almost hidden with bushes - and besides - sometimes fences are like that. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Progress*

This bit is coming along - Should look better with some shrubs and trees. I put a lot of stuff in there. I figure you can never have enough details but OK it does come to a point. I hope I did not overdo it. - Cheers - Steve (More Signs Roadsigns Comin')


----------



## tjcruiser

That little roadside greasy spoon joint is classic. Makes me hungry. For some reason, I think the fan vent on the roof is its crowned jewel. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Blue House on the Hill*

Thanks TJ - I should have put a car on the driveway - It sort of looks blue but indeed is black. This will look better after bushes & trees go in - I just wanted to give you folks a glimpse of what happening. Don't forget the layout is pulled away from the wall. This bit is in the corner. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Sign & Flat Repair*

The sign is on a little knoll beside the highway with a pretty good hill behind it going down to the Shotgun House. This area is still to be detailed and needs a lot done but at least I am getting started. Got Felix fixing his flat in beside the mill. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

What Brand are the grade crossing signals in the pics?
I take they are Non operational? They look good in the pics.

Just wondering  Where are the Trains???? Put them aside as you do scenery work?


----------



## Steve441

They are non-operational by N.J International - The little bar that blocks the road does go up and down - There are no lights however. I have trains and do run them - but not when the layout is where it is now. Soon - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Blue House Area*

Getting started on the trees and bushes in this area. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

That came out fantastic, Steve. If anything now you have to much white and not enough blue  The detail is just amazing with those kits, for how small they are. I really like the walk and driveway and how you add the black. Shoot, even the blending of green into brown under the trees is impressive. Looking at the progress pics, I forgot how many different styles of fences you used :laugh: They really make the difference though.


----------



## Steve441

Hey - Thanks Very Much Stan - Yeah Man - I love different style fences. You gotta have 'em. I have 1 more Fence for a compound for Heavy Equipment I hope to do for down the track from the blue house - Pix Later - Thanks Again for the kind comments Stan - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Carb Chaos*

I wrestled this bit in at Dean's Garage. I shall try to get some more details in this area eventually. That's what I love about these train layouts. Always a bit more to do! This building still not fastened down as I may try to weather it sometime! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Views of Blue House*

A few shots of the house - I show some areas I can't see when the layout goes back against the wall. I guess I have to adjust a chimney or 2 - Little bit too cock-eyed (the kit supplied a piece of chimney - I had to cut roof angle) - or what do you guys think ?? - Lots more to go on this area - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

After a couple good belts of vodka you'll never notice the chimney angles. 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

You need some muddy boots on the front porch. After all, everyone's welcome "for some fun", but just not their muddy boots!

The 3rd pic with the iron fence in the foreground looks great ... quite realistic for this tiny scale.

Oh ...

Around here (New England), old chimneys settle and tilt. Often, when they do, a retrofit iron tierod is added, angling from the top back to the roof, at around 45-degrees. Essentially, a "band aid" to keep it from tilting further. Maybe consider adding something like that for added character?


----------



## Steve441

Right On Bob!

I love that idea TJ - When I paint the roof I will try it.


----------



## Steve441

I put in the Dog Wash - You can hardly see the sign leaning on a rock - in front of the Tenement Houses. No hose - Too distant.

I just mentioned it to the wife and she replied, "Dog Wash, eh? Did it go by the Cat House? Those dogs better get washed up!" :laugh:

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> They are non-operational by N.J International - The little bar that blocks the road does go up and down - There are no lights however. I have trains and do run them - but not when the layout is where it is now. Soon - Cheers - Steve


Im gonna put those on my wish list. I thought those were NJ . They look good.

Do you have the Quebec Gatineau loco?
Love that Orange and Black paint scheme. Its cool and different. Have a Genesee and Wyoming (same company owns both) on my list too for running on the short track.


----------



## Steve441

It's at my LHS for 90$ or so (+ 14% Tax on everything - Canada for you). I am trying to pull it together for that one - I like the colors too!


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> It's at my LHS for 90$ or so (+ 14% Tax on everything - Canada for you). I am trying to pull it together for that one - I like the colors too!


 I got my eye on a Genesee and Wyoming for $79 but I have already spent Ton$ past few months haha.Need to wait until at least next month. Besides if I click the mouse for that shopping cart im sure it will triple by the time I checkout. Can always find something I would like to have. Like last time I placed an order. I wanted track nails and bought a dash8 loco


----------



## Steve441

Hey Joe - With your layout I can sure see you spending "TONS" Man! - I sure know what you are sayin' about "Checkout". You gotta have Deep Pockets to do what you are up to! Or just be a frugal & patient (the slower road). I don't know if I'm saying that right - but I really Like your setup Man! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Trees*

Trees are interesting - I have been studying the colors a lot since I started this hobby. Up here in Gatineau Canada everything grows like crazy in the summer. It has to because its under snow and ice for about 5 months a year. It gets hot as hell up here with lots of rain in the spring & summer. So for me the trees work. 

Some Dudes are pushing their car into the garage. I suppose they are holding up traffic as its been uphill for a while! Cheers - Steve 

(The Pizza building is sitting on top of the office/apartment building as a road crew is working on the shoulder there )


----------



## Xnats

Steve441 said:


> frugal & patient (the slower road)


Sometimes there is just no other way, if you know what I mean Steve  It is still better then nothing 

Ok, I see you have been playing with different tree manufactures  You have to hook us up, who's is worth the price and who's ain't worth the money? I almost fell out the chair cause I saw lilacs and forsythias, that is a supper nice touch. I'm off to see what you used lol :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

*RiverBank*

Thanks Stan - I had to change my lifestyle to afford N Scale! Woodland Scenics makes little packs of different color stuff you can make millions of flowers and little bushes with each 4$ pack. I like JTT Trees the best - They have some econo-packs that offer good value (one of those in the mail now). I have been mostly using their higher quality ones. The 2 big bright green trees are from Japan (cheap on EBay).

Meanwhile I have been putting in hundreds (it seems) of bushes and the like. The last of the Riverbanks is almost finished and I can finally clean up the river good - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

From the peanut gallery.

The Dubois House looks good but I think you ought to try to straighten the 
chimneys a bit.

Some pictures they look more crooked then others.
It wouldn't be hard to straighten them would it?

That house would make a good haunted house with some different work to it, then the chimneys would be perfect crooked.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - I always like to hear from you - Of course you are right about the chimneys. Thie thing about them is one tilts to the right a couple of degrees and one tilts to the left a couple of degrees so together they look bad. I think I will try to move one and see if they look better. Should be no problem and I don't know why I did not do it earlier. I am glad you are here to kick my *** - as it's no time to be lazy - Thanks Again - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Still adding shrubs, bushes & trees*

Still lots to go of course - but here is a couple of neat shots from an angle I will never see when this layout gets pushed back against the wall. 

Ed: I added an apple tree. 

TJ: I mixed the cows up. 

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

It so amazing how everything comes to life when people, animals and plant life are added in. The second picture really shows off how well everything is blended in.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - A couple hundred more varius types of shrubs and I move it back against the wall to await my trees from modeltrainstuff. I have a nice little fenced compound area for some Heavy Equipment done. Pix to follow later - Meanwhile back to the shrubs, - and detailing - Cheers -Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> TJ: I mixed the cows up.


NOW you're talkin'! Let the party begin! 

I must say again how impressed I am with how much "day in the life of ..." realism you've added to this layout. It's fun to see it all materialize!

TJ


----------



## JohnAP

*Looking good*

I think that bright red barn could use some weathering though.


----------



## Steve441

*Street Lights*

Thanks and Very Correct John !! Several of my building require ageing. I have not attached them so I can get to it eventually! I am a newbie at weathering as you can see in the next pic. Way more to learn.

Thanks TJ !!

I have 15 of these Street Lamps I shall place in strategic spots through out town.

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Two questions Steve.

Is the Northeastern Scale Models - Yard Supervisors Residence a nice kit to put together? Is it laser cut wood? What did you use? CA Glue?

The Ma and Pa Trailer by Woodland. Are those kits or are they assembled and painted ? I have not seen those at a store yet. Guess I wasnt paying attention to scenery at the time.


----------



## Steve441

Great Laser cut wood kit - I use CA glue whenever I can - however as you know sometimes its not appropriate - then Gorilla Glue. For some odd reason (probably because the wife and daughter - 21 now - really go for them) I like the WS pre-done scenes. Parts are not attached so you can set 'em up as you like pretty well. Ma and Pa's have several (8 or so at least) pre-painted parts. They do add character without a lot of work! Thanks - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Thanks.......Searching for a "ranch house" that looks rural. I think that model will work.
Ill have to checkout the Woodland kits next time Im in a store.
I dont need either just yet but like to plan ahead when I come up with ideas. Plus sometimes items are difficult to find.
Like right now I have Athearn undec 28' trailers coming. Dont need them quite yet but you either purchase them now or lose out.


----------



## Steve441

*Street Action*

Yep Joe - It pays to think ahead as you obviously do. I really like all Northeastern Scale Models stuff I have tried. I would get more of that brand.

Meanwhile I have dropped in a few folks in front of the Coco Club and Madame Wong's. I will work on getting more details in but maybe not right away. That whole area in the back beside the Tavern is going to remain parking area. Those old Taverns used to have a heck of a crowd at quittin' time. Pic 3 shows it best if you are in a rush. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Era Violation*

This might be a good place for the Garbage Truck and I have a few Uniformed Men that will work - Maybe (Definately) have one of the Garbagemen talking up the chick on the corner. The Truck is pretty modern but that's the way it goes. I like lots of activity if possible. Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve441 said:


> Yep Joe - It pays to think ahead as you obviously do. I really like all Northeastern Scale Models stuff I have tried. I would get more of that brand.
> 
> Meanwhile I have dropped in a few folks in front of the Coco Club and Madame Wong's. I will work on getting more details in but maybe not right away. That whole area in the back beside the Tavern is going to remain parking area. Those old Taverns used to have a heck of a crowd at quittin' time. Pic 3 shows it best if you are in a rush. Cheers - Steve


Steve,
In my younger "wild and crazy" years we would always pick a booze joint with easy access OUT of the rear parking lot! :thumbsup:
Seems like the cops were always comin' in the front door while we were using the rear. 
My best buddy's '64 Plymouth Fury left LOTS of burnout marks on the pavement. :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Garbage Men*

Those were indeed the good ole' days Bob. '64 Fury = Nice! You guys must have tore it up! 

No where to go at the back of this one however. Got the so-called Garbagemen in (Weird lookin' crew). I bought a bunch of used stuff (nice and cheap) just over a year ago and am finding some use for bits of it here. These guys came from various Preiser sets. They have to work for me! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Oh No ! You violated your era ! 

Just kidding.........N scale vehicles are difficult to come by. One suggestion I have a for a future Garbage Truck . Kitbash it. Take the garbage container off the back of that truck, find an older truck with a longer chassis and mount the garbage bed on the new truck.

Love the detail. What brand are the figures? I have not purchased figures in a long time. Gonna need some new ones sooner or later.


----------



## raleets

Steve441 said:


> This might be a good place for the Garbage Truck and I have a few Uniformed Men that will work - Maybe (Definately) have one of the Garbagemen talking up the chick on the corner. The Truck is pretty modern but that's the way it goes. I like lots of activity if possible. Cheers - Steve


Steve,
Couldn't help but notice the garbage truck sports the same colors as a U.S. mail truck. H-m-m-m-m-m-m.....just sayin'. :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

The Hookers and Dangerous Way Home Sets are by Preiser I believe Joe. Then there is Teenage Girls (Preiser maybe but that's it's name as I recall) and Rebels by Woodland Scenics. I hate figures that have little stands attached to the feet. Good idea on the Garbage Truck - We will see.

Us Mail eh Bob - Hmmm indeed! That's the way it came from the factory. The Garbage Trucks up here look like *&%#. I may paint this one dark green and rust someday.

Cheers Guys - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Good Progress - Train Running Now!*

I am taking a bit of a break while I wait for 3 parcels (big packages but tiny stuff inside) of more N scale stuff! Perhaps I will work on some of the cool GHQ Heavy Equipment for the new storage site by the Blue House. Anyways - I shoved the table back against the wall as I am finished laying bushes and trees for a while. I gotta take stock of what will go where next. We may go up to the lake. It's a pretty nice winterized cottage - sometimes I wonder why I am here then realize there is no train up there! 

Got the WS "Pit Stop" in at the edge. The Mom is holding out her wide skirt to shield the lad from other cars as he goes pee up againt the lamp standard. I added a dog to the scene and there's Pa seeing if he can get Fido back in the car. Kit came with a cooler which I will use elsewhere.

Cheers - Steve (Next post has better shots)


----------



## Steve441

*Leavin' Town*

Here you go (Bushes took a while but they are worth it - Pic 1 & 2) - Now I'm really havin' fun - 'cause I got lots to go and it does not look too bad - if I do say so myself!  - Train runs great! Thanks Guys and I will post some more in a few days or so - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

What brand is the White fence on the farm?

Are the horses Preiser?


----------



## Conductorjoe

Was surfing Ebay and came across this .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-Scale-195...852055?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43accbe397


----------



## Steve441

Thanks for the link Joe - I hope to get a GHQ kit if I decide to build one. The fence is by Gold Medal Models (5 Strand) and you for sure need the Gates as well made by NScale Architect. Gold Medal (No Gates!) Anytime - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> Thanks for the link Joe - I hope to get a GHQ kit if I decide to build one. The fence is by Gold Medal Models (5 Strand) and you for sure need the Gates as well made by NScale Architect. Gold Medal (No Gates!) Anytime - Steve


 Thanks. Detail parts are items I am lacking. Got plenty of trucks and trains but some details got lost or damaged with older layout. Gonna need alot of fencing.

What about the horses? Preiser?


----------



## Steve441

Oh Yeah the horses - I think they are all Woodlands Scenic with their Riding School scenes as well - I think if I was doing this again I would get:

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Woodland-Scenics-N-A2061-Assorted-Farm-Economy-Pac-p/woo-a2061.htm


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> Got the WS "Pit Stop" in at the edge. The Mom is holding out her wide skirt to shield the lad from other cars as he goes pee up againt the lamp standard.


TOO FUNNY! Love it. Reminds me of my kids, though, everytime we go on a road trip!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Still in town*

I am still here workin' on some alloy kits for my Heavy Equipment area. Started work on the Forklift for the Lumber Yard. Pix later I hope. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Forklift*

Here's a shot of the GHQ Forklift progressing. Testors "Smoothster Yellow" paint. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I didn't want to ask but how do the construction vehicles get in and out of their enclosed lot?









Hey Steve in this picture almost above the train. (nice you added a train) 
You see what looks like clouds over the mountains or almost like another snow capped mountain in the background.
You see them?

Maybe you can add some on there. If you want.
Funny how the wall showed that. You didn't do that right?

Just a thought.

Pleaseeeeee, put some cars in the lumber mill siding.:worshippy:
Or don't you have any?


Looking good with all the extra work you been doing?:thumbsup:

You need a tug boat with a barge cruising down the river.


----------



## Steve441

*Generators*

Great Ideas Ed and Thanks Man! - I do have some cars for the siding I will put in now. No Tugboat however. Maybe next layout. Backgrounds are new to me and I am working on it - I see what you mean. It's like some skuff or dirt on the wall I did when I was working on the back there is not much clearance.

I like to Multi-task on these details as it takes time for drying on each one. I will strat another if sitting watch paint dry. These Generators (8$) by Model Tech Studio will keep me happy for a while - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Generators*

The old staple is shown to give an idea of size - These little buggers are harder than I thought - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Generator*

Took me a while to get 1 like this. Now I see I did not clean all the flashing from 1 wheel  - Sheesh - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Cars on Siding*

Vehicles get in and out from the back Ed - There's a Double Gate. Closed now. How do these boxcars look - I gotta get a woodchip car. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Great Ideas Ed and Thanks Man! - I do have some cars for the siding I will put in now. No Tugboat however. Maybe next layout. Backgrounds are new to me and I am working on it - I see what you mean. It's like some skuff or dirt on the wall I did when I was working on the back there is not much clearance.


I can visualize the back drop but don't know if I can paint one.
I am going to try one of these years on mine.
If you search there are a lot of painting sites to get ideals but in the end you still have to paint it yourself.
I believe you use a darker color in the front them you fade it out into the distance.

One site, the first I found. 
http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/backdrop.html
U tube has a bunch that show you too.











Steve441 said:


> Vehicles get in and out from the back Ed - There's a Double Gate. Closed now. How do these boxcars look - I gotta get a woodchip car. Cheers - Steve


I guess they are better then nothing.
You need some lumber flats cars.

Edit,
Is that a lumber yard? Or a wood chipping yard?

Put your trains on, not just an engine, you can move them to work.
It is a train layout right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

That backdrop is nice. Gotchya on the other stuff Ed - Gimme a while - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Looking good ....... I was just thinking now I see some of your trains. Is that a Canadian Pacific Boxcar? Between the two of us we will be covering a large span of time for that road


----------



## Steve441

*Arnold Switcher on Siding*

Yep CP boxcar - Here's another loco and my only Flatcar (CP) - It has a sort of ladder deal mounted on it. Hmmm? - The Old Arnold Switcher model works fine. $ 55. shipped on EBay - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Like the switcher. 
Got my eye on one of those in CP Rail. Run was a few years ago but still some available. Just cant buy everything at once


----------



## Xnats

That is a nice switcher :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Availability*

Yes - You must get 'em when you see 'em with detail parts too - It seems to me when I wait - They get sold out. Here's the big Generator done - Cheers and Thanks Guys! - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*CN Loco with WWW. address*

Here's a blatent Era Violation - But I love this Loco!  Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*$#&% Forks*

Forks are giving me a wee problem going in straight. It's taken me a few tries and no luck yet! I shall press on but wanted to show you what you might get up against with one of these kits. The Canopy os going to be tough to get right too as I found out in the pre-fit. (it's laser cut brass). The rest of the kit is way bendy pweter. 

2nd Generator (the smaller one) has progressed a bit. Paint is a bit weird but OK for me. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

You won't hear me saying anything running a modern Atlas, they know how to detail an engine.

ok

Mercy Steve, those forks are tiny. I'm guessing you have to hold them in place until the glue grabs? There is nothing for them to press into? Looking at the operator, your paint job is perfect :thumbsup: What color did you use for his face? Sadly looking at these those, I need to start collecting some testors paint. I have to ask, the wheels on the generators, are they balsa wood? They just look like they would break with any kind of horizontal force.


----------



## Steve441

Yeah Stan - Atlas makes nice stuff. Trainmaster (like mine shown) has such nice scale speeds which I like. The old black Arnold is OK but no good at totally creeping along. As for the forks - If I built the kit with another part they suppled to have the forks Way up in the air it would have been no problem inserting them straight - but since the Mill is sort of closed (or closing - lots of work to go on the detailing there) I wanted the forks down and had to use the part now glued on. With it the forks had to get modified (as per the instructions) and loose a little (and I mean little) hook which kept them straight. Makes it more interestingly fun for me. No way I can scratch build any stuff when these neat kits are available. The level of satisfaction is high as they look pretty good when complete. The smoke stacks on the Generators were pretty hard to do. You gotta be bright of eye, light of touch and nimble in finger activity! Take Care Man - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Yep Stan - Testors "waterbased" "Skin Tone Base" for the hands and face - I have a 3 hair brush I use for that stuff and Poly Clens for the brushes now and then. The wheels are lead or alloy - hub cap on the viewable side. I augered out a bit in the center for the axle to sit in CA glue with the Dremel and Diamond covered awl bit. Seems like a lot but you see the results - the wheels are nice and true on the axles (not so much the smaller one - These are tough Man!)


----------



## Steve441

*One On!*

One On! The paint has started to deteriorate big time since I have to use zap accelerator on the tiny CA glue joints. I will touch that mess up somehow. The other Generator came out sort of nice but the paint could have been a shade greyer. Rats but Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Done for Now*

I gotta let 'em sit for a while before touch and weathering solutions. Forks came out straight enought for me - not perfect however they look fine with the tips under a pallet. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Crane with Wrecking Ball*

Railway Express Minitures kit I bought used no package - just all the parts in a little box with very limited instructions (no assembly pictures) - Glad to have a bender for the boom. Just started but I wanted to show the Goo used to fill gaps in the 3 main Body parts quite successfully. Mr White Putty. I hope to get this thing looking half decent in the end - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Cables and Ball*

Gotta get 3 cables in the right spots with the Ball on one of them. This should be fun. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Cables for Crane*

Now I'm N Scalin' - These cables are so tricky to get right - 3 more to go - It may not be possible as the tensions all have to be correct on all cables for this to look right. Sheesh - Some Fun! - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> Now I'm N Scalin' - These cables are so tricky to get right - 3 more to go - It may not be possible as the tensions all have to be correct on all cables for this to look right. Sheesh - Some Fun! - Steve


Looks Great Steve!!!!!

Mie


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Lumber yard / fork lift looks great! On idea, maybe ... often, lumber yards will have timbers color-coded for i.d. with a tiny bright-colored label stapled to the end (end-grain) of each timber. Maybe grab a toothpick and some bright paint, and add a few "labels" to some of your lumber?

Hey, on your wrecking ball, are you gonna rig it up with one of these ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYoGwQF8o8s



Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Cables !*

Thanks Mike - One More Cable To Go plus the Dragline (I believe it is called) which is attached to the Wrecking Ball has to go up as well. It is getting a little cramped for space in by the pully's to say the least! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

LOL TJ - Nope - Just the ball Man - Thanks Bro! - Right on the lumber - as I said I am getting to that area. Thanks Again - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Cables Done*

I amazed myself by getting the tensions all even on the cables. The lower one that pulls back the ball is slack as this thing is not in operation but does work. I will Touch up the paint and Carefully put this on the layout. Kids can't play with this toy! Not that I have any kids around. Daughter 22 now I believe. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Reckers

Steve, that's a mighty impressive layout---you've put a lot of work into it and the quality is high. You've a right to be proud of yourself!


----------



## Steve441

*Crane Finished*

Hey Reckers - Thanks so much for the great comment - I gotta lot of time on my hands as you can tell. :laugh: Yes - I am pretty proud of this layout - I sure enjoy practicing my weathering and ageing on these little kits. I am watching your wife's layout in a suitcase buddy!

Almost forgot the windows on the crane. I have some testors instant window goo but am afraid to use it on this little baby. There is no way to get in on the side window (you can hardly see that window as its behind the 5 cables that go up to the top of the boom) and I like consistancy even if it is not finished. This may be Done for now!

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Check It Out*

One of these days I will end up embarrassed when I mess up one of these kits - I notice the price on this one is over 30$. Part of a large group of items like this I got used - cheap. The guy had opened the kits and stored each one in its own little drawer of a multi-drawer hobby box. Now I have the Box of little drawers full of kits! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Nice job on the crane Steve, I'll be sure to never buy one of those :laugh: The excavator on the other hand, that looks fun to build and could be very useful on a modern layout  Canadian National will have to pull that around on special days, when the Era Police aren't looking :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - Yeah the Crane was tough Man! The Excavator is proving interesting too - These pieces have to be pre-fit and they don't just fit together - You gotta do some careful trimming and fitting. It does violate my era quite well but like I said - It came in a group of NScale stuff. Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

I really like the GHQ kits. I have a bunch. The yellow Freightliner with Flatbed in the pics I posted the other day is a GHQ kit. I also have a dump truck, yard hostler, modern bulldozer,various cars and a maintence truck. The parts are somewhat clean for a pewter kit and you can paint them with small brushes if you choose.
I just wish all the N scale vehicles were easier to find. I just bought some Hard to find Showcase Minatures for my Trucking Company. I also bought 3 of the GHQ Freightliners due to come soon.


----------



## Steve441

*Pewter Kits*

Right On Joe - Here's a Showcase Minature I want to do soon - Some beautiful detail on this one and very suitable for my era - I am thinking about the paint. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Yes nice kits.
Most of what I have was done at least 5-6 years ago or longer.
I havent done much modeling for a while so it will be fun putting all those together.
I have a variety of tiny brushes and the paint adheres smoothly to those kits.


----------



## Steve441

*Chimneys & Gingerbread*

I got the chimneys fixed as good as I can get them for now. Looks better. The kit maker for the Blue house sent me a sheet of parts as one of the Gingerbread trim ( the big one right in plain view) for the house was not etched properly (too much). So its on too.

Excavator is on hold until my headache it gave me goes away! :laugh:

More trees have arrived in spite of the freezing rain up here. 

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Another nice scene :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

There's gonna be some happy ho's at that house!

(C'mon, guys, I'm talkin' about Santa comin' down the nice straight chimney ... What did you think I was talkin' about?!?  )


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - Santa - Yeah Right TJ - You know I have the girls TJ - But they have to go up front so you can see their stuff hanging out! Not for a while however - That's the grande finale - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

They look fine now, just needs some cotton smoke coming out.:thumbsup:

Did you straighten both up?


----------



## Steve441

Just 1 Ed - One was going North - the other south - so I straighted the south one to go North too and they are OK - I tore a hole through the shingles when I took it off - no problem as the hole got re-covered. The other chimney was stuck down good (I tend to do that) so that's it Man - Glad you approve and thanks for reminding me it Had to be done. If the house was beat up and run down it would be different and I could live with the leaning chimneys. Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Just 1 Ed - One was going North - the other south - so I straighted the south one to go North too and they are OK - I tore a hole through the shingles when I took it off - no problem as the hole got re-covered. The other chimney was stuck down good (I tend to do that) so that's it Man - Glad you approve and thanks for reminding me it Had to be done. If the house was beat up and run down it would be different and I could live with the leaning chimneys. Steve



It is an old house, I thought that is what you did but needed to ask just in case you actually did both.
Looks a lot better now.

Yes as an old haunted house, it would have looked great.


----------



## Xnats

Hopefully the headache has gone away by now  The chimney does look better after going back and looking at the first pics. It is nice to see the maker stands behind their kits too:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Yep - It's better now that I am back setting up some more trees. Thanks for the good words Men! I will get some pix in a day or so - Meanwhile - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Excavator (Tricky Model)*

I finally made a cradle out of plasticine to hold the parts straight for gluing. There is 6 parts glued together in Pic 3.  I feel fortunate to have gotten them together correctly - I've had problems with "quitting" in the past and refuse to do it anymore. Modeling this small stuff is really learnin' me some patience! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*New Trailer Kit*

Meanwwhile I have gotten busy on this Model Tech Studios kit - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Hey, man, I'm mighty jealous.  Seems as though you have all day, every day, to play with trains! If I'm lucky I can sneak in about 8-10 hours per week. Time sure flies when I'm in the garage. 
Bob


----------



## Steve441

I admit I'm lucky that way Bob - Took an early retirement and I am still in pretty good shape - I have everything in the basement so I'm indeed laughing. But Bob - You're Wife is interested in modeling trains Man. That's something I envy. Take Care and Way To Go in the Garage! Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Trailer*

Here's my new (old looking I hope) trailer. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

I like the trailer , Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kursplat

all that construction equipment looks great. can't wait to see it installed


----------



## Xnats

Steve that excavator sure does have some nice detailing. It is worth the headache to get that bad-boy built. The trailer did come out nice too, I like the weathering/ paint job.
Back to the excavator; how hard do you think it would be to paint, for a showroom finish, like fresh from the factory? I know I would have to prime it first but do you think it is doable? The parts just look so small.


----------



## Steve441

That would be beyond me Stan - I am trying to get it as new looking as possible. I find these Pweter kits tought to get the paint right - They are a freakin' challenge overall! The detailing is supurb and I fear I have covered it up a bit too much with the second coat of paint. (No matter - I will be delighted just to get it together.) There is no way I could get it to look anywhere near showroom - I don't have the talent - yet. I probably need about $300. of Airbrush equipment and a lot of practice at it. I guess it is doable Stan - if one has the tools and skill. Anyways - You can be the judge - I shall post pics tomorrow after I get it together.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Kersplatt- I was checkin' my unbuilt kits and I have:

All GHQ - Road Grader, BullDozer, Front End Loader, Roller Type Compactor and Clam Shell Bucket Crane - Sort of like the other Crane I built but cooler (if that can be possible).
I got 'em all cheap, opened, in little drawers in a hobby chest. 40 Drawers with sweeet N Scale stuff or a kit in each drawer - $200. picked up. (Kajiji Ad - Wanted N Scale - Paid off)

Anyways - Thanks Again - Back to work - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I know $200. is a lot but you have to consider what I got - All the GHQ stuff and Showcase Minitures (Check the retail on that stuff!!) were just some of the great stuff in those drawers. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Lol Steve being the cheap frugal guy I am, I think that was an awesome deal. I would have taken that deal if I had an extra 200 bucks, if, is the key word  :laugh: If anything your camera skills are a lot better then when you started the first layout :laugh:. So all the money you spent on trains was really for camera lessons :laugh: Always got to think outside the box in this scale


----------



## Steve441

*Excavator*

Thanks Stan - I am using the wife's Nikon until she takes off for the lake in April or so - I have to get as much done as possible by then because I will be up there too (a lot I hope) this summer.

Anyways - You guys know I am not an expert modeler by any chance - so here's the Excavator. I tried to get it newer looking. Still some touch ups on the paint and I will wash it with weathering solution in a few days. At least its accurately built. I guess a newer kit just out of the box would have been better as the pistons (in my old kit) on the hydrolics were bend and tough to get straight. So Bendy! I don't know if I will get the Etched parts on - Check out the handrail. Insanely tiny! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*In Place*

It does look better at a distance!  (Still gotta paint the Tracks a bit and Touch-up generally) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I've no earthly notion how you can work with that teenie stuff. They would have me in a straight jacket by now! 
I cuss at my HO stuff now and then, so I salute your talent and patience. :thumbsup: :appl:
I always enjoy your pics.
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

(Are you sitting down?!? Uhh ohh ...)

The excavator and wrecking ball look fabulous, but I don't "get" the theme of where you've parked them in that fenced-off area. It seems out of place to me, perhaps. Would any real-life excavation equipment be "penned in" in such a confined space like that?

If the "fence" is supposed to be an old building foundation under demolition, then surely one portion of the wall'/foundation would be bashed down for the exc equipment to access the area, right?

(Sorry ...)

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Heavy Eqyuipment Area*

Thanks Guys - Yeah I know TJ - It sure seems out of place now that it has some big vehicles in it. I did not think that through at all and appreciate your input! I'm thinking of demo'ing that area and treeing it up as I have ordered a "Background" - More on that when I see it next week! I am thinking of finishing this layout off (That means getting everything on - lots to go) and then doing a few big diorama's for the next layout (Just drop 'em in the center so no back breaking). The heavy equipment would be great for such a thing and I am pretty sure that is what I will in the long term. - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Excavator on Flatbed*

Looks pretty good on an already built Flatbed I found in one of those "drawers" I spoke of earlier. Need to get some Paint on that. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Now THAT looks cool!


----------



## Big Ed

You can add a coat of caked on mud to the tracks of the excavator the sides too, if you want.
See the dump truck?










If you want.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice "mud job", Ed ... I like that.


----------



## Xnats

I don't know Steve, you say your not a expert in any way, but you'd hold your ground the full 12 rounds and then some :thumbsup: 
I love the 4 layout shots. I keep looking and adding stuff up  but it is so dang cool and worth every penny. Besides most is reusable  I hope you are going to keep it up a while and get some train time in, while working on #3. Can't wait to see the back drop and finial finishes. You'll really be deserving some warm weather while up at the cabin :laugh: 
I was checking the news else where and folks were showing their GHQ vehicles, your's looks just fine  Seems everyone thought theirs looked good until a close-up was taken with the camera :laugh:. Even the airbrush would not help, with the fine detail. A big lighted magnify glass on the other hand and a little distilled hand smoother maybe


----------



## Steve441

Yep Ed - Mud is on the agenda for the tracks. Yours Looks Great Man! I like the colors in your layout too - Everything is not Green! 

Stan - You are sure right about re-usable (also re-sellable) - I should have the backrop soon its in the mail Friday from right here in Ontario Canada. I got F028 - Blueberry Hill - a bit below half haw down the page. 

http://www.sceniking.com/CatNZ.htm

We got tons of Blueberries up at the Gatineau River! It does sort of look like that in places too. I think a good backdrop adds tons to a layout. If I can't make this one work on my present layout I will build a new layout - Starting with the Backdrop - so everything works! That's gotta be the answer - Notice nobody shares their secrets of really how to do it. 

And Yes Stan - Those close-ups with a good camera are killers. Your kind words sure take the sting out when I look at the paint on the Excavator. I should have bought a new brush. Used a super clean pallette and employed my magnifer light. I mentioned I was impatient before - also I was worried I could not even get the thing built right so instead of taking a ton of time with the painting in advance I just put it together. I am sure you could do a better job if you took your time Man. It has 12 parts only. - Steve

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Buddy is Moving out*

This is Blair Line "Shotgun House" - one of the first N scale kits I made - Great for this spot you can hardly see. They are up to something - Got some chairs on the veranda and a few other details on. I think that's about it for this spot for the moment but I do have some "sitting" figures arriving next week and may drop a person into the rocking chair watching the proceedings. These guys have got hoaky parking :laugh: . Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Xnats said:


> I don't know Steve, you say your not a expert in any way, but you'd hold your ground the full 12 rounds and then some :thumbsup:
> I love the 4 layout shots. I keep looking and adding stuff up  but it is so dang cool and worth every penny. Besides most is reusable  I hope you are going to keep it up a while and get some train time in, while working on #3. Can't wait to see the back drop and finial finishes. You'll really be deserving some warm weather while up at the cabin :laugh:
> I was checking the news else where and folks were showing their GHQ vehicles, your's looks just fine  Seems everyone thought theirs looked good until a close-up was taken with the camera :laugh:. Even the airbrush would not help, with the fine detail. A big lighted magnify glass on the other hand and a little distilled hand smoother maybe


Ahah!
NOW the secret is out!  I'm gonna use some more of that "distilled hand smoother" for better results!! :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Jeez - I was wondering what he was talking about - LOL - Now I get It! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bushes Etc*

Spending a fair deal of time on more bushes, shrubs, underbrush and trees. Got the Econo Spruce by JTT which are lookin' good but goin' fast! I hope to get down the back of the layout to the Radio Tower by this aft! - Areas shown are about done. Finally.  Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Yep Ed - Mud is on the agenda for the tracks. Yours Looks Great Man! I like the colors in your layout too - Everything is not Green!


The mud my nephew did, I love Autumn time with all the different colors.
Though some of the bushes can be colorful at different times of the year when they bloom. I think it is nice to have color on the landscape, but that is just my opinion.

That shot there was a 10 min setup, all you see was just set up to take a picture. Nothing was glued and all got put back in their bags for future use. 
The ballast went back in it's bag and from the picture it will be mixed to make it darker when I do use it.
The flash made it look too white also, but it does need some weathering.
I took that years ago, I thought I was shooting with the macro engaged but found out later I wasn't.hwell:

But it is true that the Macro setting shows a lot that you don't notice otherwise.

Your excavator looks fine, it almost looks weathered. 
Maybe a second coat would help?
Or a little added weathering?


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

I like the alternating streetlamp posts.

Is that a rural mailbox I see near the fence in pic 004, above? Nice touch. In fact, I was just thinking that the rural section of town needs some mailboxes like that near the road. Home made, or a premade casting?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - Yeah your colors sure look good Man. That was a nice little setup you did. There is 2 coats of paint on the Excavator already Ed - I will weather solution it and post more pix later.

Yes it is my creation TJ. Thanks. It's always the little touches and fine detail that make the scenes pop.

Meanwhile I am forging ahead with the last of my trees and a multitude of bushes and shrubs going down. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Tent Caterpillers*

I don't know about other places but up here near the Gatineau River we get these bugs called "Tent Caterpillers" - They build big nests and ravage the host tree - sure sort of looks like the black tree in "Bushes" pic below. That stuff is WS Fine Leaf Foliage. You can make bushes and shrubs that are quite realistic for a boreal forest setting. I have run out of trees so I making that stuff stretch. The Tower is pretty well straight althought he pic shows it a bit off. Hope my background arrives soon and I am not met with disapointment when I see it. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Answers Please*

OK Guys - I need your opinions again - I have removed the Crane etc. from the so-called Heavy Equipment Compound so I can use all Heavy Equipment in a separate diorama to be installed on 3rd layout. I don't have any trees left so I want to know if you think this will work. I will open the gates in the fence behind the Trailer and weather it (the Trailer) too. That's a ready built Imex house trailer - 7$ so I gave it a whirl. I will get some bushes in there and it won't stick out so much. Thanks and Cheers - Steve 

(Temporary Background is the inside of a JTT Professional Tree Box. )


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

I like that idea. Much more functional use of the fence area, I think. My only suggestion would be to add a large dog or two in the yard ... hence the "reason" for the fence around the trailer? Maybe add/build a small (person-sized) gate in the fence heading out to the road?

The trees, etc. in pics above look great.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Xnats

I had to think about this one too. You are adding a back drop to give depth perception, so take that fence and have it just three sided. Where it butts the back drop just blend it with some bushes. I was thinking maybe cut trees of baby trees. You have the mill to produce lumber but no where to get the trees from. Then save the trailer and keep it newer looking, you'll need a site trailer for all the heavy equipment on #3. When all else fails, go back to the distilled hand smoother to ponder more ideas :laugh:
o yeah
Still looking good with the bushes and trees :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Street Lights*

I finally put the rest of my street lights on - Gotta have something for the locals to lean on! Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
The street lamps look great!
I've got 15 12V streetlamps on one side of my main drag installed so far. They're all working and look very cool when lit. I still have the other side to do. That's probably next week's dragon to slay.
Getting under the table to do the wiring is the back-breaking part of the fun!!
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Layout comin' along!*

Thanks Bob - Your working lights sound great - I would have 'em but I'm just not into the wiring end of it. Meanwhile I started fixing up the last level crossing (by the Church) and got a hooker (with a baby) in down by the Tenement Houses. She is definately a street walker as she has her gold boots with matching purse and an insanely short mini skirt, (and a baby!) I notice Woodland Scenics is not so cool as the European Preiser company - Don't get me wrong - Their (WS) scenes are great but This is the other side of the tracks as it were - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Toot toot ... hey ... beep beep ...

Bad girls
Talking about the sad girls
Sad girls
Talking about bad girls, yeah

See them out on the street at night, walkin'
Picking up on all kinds of strangers 
If the price is right
You can't score if you're pocket's tight
But you want a good time

...

(I think Donna Summer would like your layout!)


----------



## Steve441

*Guardrail*

I would hope so - I always liked Donna Summer. I dropped this old style guardrail in at the corner on a hill by the Tattoo Parlour. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

You can't see the gap (pic 1) in the road where from the front of the layout.


----------



## raleets

Steve441 said:


> I would hope so - I always liked Donna Summer. I dropped this old style guardrail in at the corner on a hill by the Tattoo Parlour. Cheers - Steve


Love the guardrail......gonna steal that idea!
Bob


----------



## Steve441

*Campers*

Good One Bob - Thanks - Got some Campers in at a little spot near the river - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

The campers are so cool, I hope you left a pack at the store for me :laugh: The guiderail was really needed by the tattoo parlor :laugh: That brand looks really good too, is that Gold Metal brand? I wish they made cheaper working highway lights in n scale. They are just so expensive for the better looking ones. I have a proto type working but can not find a way to make a suitable luminaire/ lighting head, that is to scale. Sorry I've been tied up the past few days, did the back drop come in yet. I keep looking at the site you listed, they do have a nice selection. Just can't wait to see what it looks likes. If your layout is anything like the real Gatineau area, I'll have to come see all these working ladies first hand


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - I guess I am modeling it the way I would like it!!  - Not that I use that kind of service but I do enjoy looking at the sleaze factor. It keeps the cops on their feet and that's nice. The Guardrails are not Gold Medal - I used that brand over by the Farm entrance. Very thin lazer cut steel. These came from the Concrete Bridge made by NScale Architech that spans the river on the back of this layout. Made of lead or like that. Soft. But they look very realistic as the posts look good compared to the GM ones. Yeah I know what you mean about scale lights Man - Working = Very Expensive. 

I have touched up the blue paint around my layout and removed the painted grey hills I had added - Pix to follow of background looking good (mabe not so good  but better I hope). Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Kids*

Installed the kids playing beside Dog Wash on the front yard of the Tenement Houses. The wife will be helping me glue up the 8 foot backdrop I have blended together soon. Pix to follow I hope - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Re: kids playing ... maybe add a little kite stuck in the overhead wires, with kids looking up in frustration?

Looking forward to Backdrop, Rev 2 !


----------



## Steve441

*Scenic King Backdrop*

I am so freakin' pleased at the way this turned out - Got to make one for the end of the layout behind the Blue House as in Pic 3. Pix later I hope - or tomorrow I am a bit busy on other stuff - $20. plus shipping was worth it for this. Bit of touch up for at the river and where the road meets it and its good. I am working on colors to mix the blue and clouds of the backdrop with my blue walls - If I can do that I will be truly laughing! :laugh: - A Big Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
An absolute work of art! :worshippy::worshippy:
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Backdrop looks great. Is that a printed photo? Painting?


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Gentlemen - Yes TJ it's printed photo material from:

http://www.sceniking.com/CatNZ.htm


----------



## Xnats

Ok Steve, that is just freaking fabulous:thumbsup: That was so worth the 20 bucks, what a difference it makes.


----------



## Big Ed

It does look great.:thumbsup:

A suggestion from the peanut gallery?

How about transplanting some of the large trees in front of the seams of the backdrop?

Or buy a few more large trees to add, then one wouldn't see the seams.

Just a suggestion, I think they look great.:thumbsup:

Almost time for layout #3.


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> Almost time for layout #3.


 lol can't wait


----------



## Steve441

*Wall Re-Painted & Backdrop On*

Good Suggestions Ed - I will be on them - Thanks Guys!

I painted the wall to match blue on backdrop. Starting background touchups. River mostly looking good. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Backdrop*

In pic 2 you can see where I joined a couple of pieces of backdrop to give an effect at the road at the back and also at the side front by the Church. To be honest with you guys - If I could not get the backdrop good enough I was going to start again pretty soon - but now I am leaning to the whole ball of wax with this present layout. Utility Poles! I did 'em before with wires connecting all buildings on the first layout so - Hmm - It's a daunting task. We shall see after a while. Anyways - I am getting some clouds in as well so I am pretty happy with the way its tuning out.  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Steve441 said:


> Utility Poles! I did 'em before with wires connecting all buildings on the first layout so - Hmm - It's a daunting task. We shall see after a while.


Stop the yacking and get cracking :laugh:

Seriously you have gone so far, you might as well, just go all out. That was a cool idea blending the river with the back drop. Good thing the river was not blue or that would have been even tougher :laugh: Are you painting the clouds? I think you are, they look incredibly real . Who's tutorial did you use?


----------



## Steve441

Right On Stan! The clouds are part of the backdrop - scanned and printed. No sweat at all. Thanks - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Here is a thought Steve, how about a set of three electrical transmission towers across the whole backdrop? Set of 3 around $13.50.







A nice way to distract one from looking at the seams?

6 ought to do it.

Just a thought.


Found them here,

http://www.blwnscale.com/Kato Transmission Tower.htm


----------



## Steve441

Love that Idea Ed - I will let you know what I do - Thanks Man! - Steve


----------



## kursplat

if you do the towers, put a couple guys on one working on the lines


----------



## Steve441

*Tables & Chairs*

Indeed Kersplat - What kind of truck would you need for that detailing - I will check if I have something suitable. Meanwhile - I will work on these - Just got some seated figures and I need some different style chairs. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Magnuson Models Truck*

I have this one. A Crew Cab Truck - Need Painting. It say "80's style". Might be great for the boys working on the wires. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

There were no bucket trucks in your era. All your linemen will have to climb the old school way 
http://www.ibew1245.com/history-pages/historySMUDintro.html


----------



## Steve441

Fine - I don't like those resin vehicles anyways - Nice Link - Thanks Stan - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> There were no bucket trucks in your era. All your linemen will have to climb the old school way
> http://www.ibew1245.com/history-pages/historySMUDintro.html



The old school way?

Anyone need a good paying job?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_NEAEGeFIw

Man the Whirlybird pilot has to be good!:thumbsup:

Their wife's got a few million dollar life insurance policy's on the hubbies too.

You got to have a set of steel _ _ _ _' _ too!

Set up a whirlybird with a few guys Steve. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

So Cool !! Is there such a thing as an N scale helicopter - I will check - Thanks Guys - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> So Cool !! Is there such a thing as an N scale helicopter - I will check - Thanks Guys - Steve


There has got to be, did you view some of the other videos?

NUTS, MAN, JUST NUTS!:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> The old school way?
> 
> Anyone need a good paying job?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_NEAEGeFIw
> 
> Man the Whirlybird pilot has to be good!:thumbsup:
> 
> Their wife's got a few million dollar life insurance policy's on the hubbies too.
> 
> You got to have a set of steel _ _ _ _' _ too!
> 
> Set up a whirlybird with a few guys Steve. :thumbsup:


You gotta be <BLEEPIN'> kidding me!!! Those guys are whacked! Giant spinning rotor inched from their heads. 50 feet of nothing below their feet. And 1.2 Jigawatts juice itchin' to surge through their bones!

Whacked, I say ... WHACKED!


----------



## raleets

Steve441 said:


> So Cool !! Is there such a thing as an N scale helicopter - I will check - Thanks Guys - Steve


Steve,
Not sure about N scale, but I've got an HO helicopter hovering over one end of my layout and an HO hot air balloon over the other end.
They're suspended from the ceiling via .040 monofiliment "invisible" thread.
The gentle air movement in the garage caused by the furnace fan is just enough to make them "float" around and look pretty realistic.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Yours sounds so good Bob - Thanks for the suggestions - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Tables & Benches*

These are finally comin' along - This is small stuff - See the staple - I emailed Company that produced kit and asked if they could send replacement as a few of the table bases were too burned by the laser to even come out of the skew. I sent them a scan of "Broken Parts" shown. Hope to get back to detailing the layout soon - now that I have some more stuff to use. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> These are finally comin' along - This is small stuff - See the staple - I emailed Company that produced kit and asked if they could send replacement as a few of the table bases were too burned by the laser to even come out of the skew. I sent them a scan of "Broken Parts" shown. Hope to get back to detailing the layout soon - now that I have some more stuff to use. Cheers - Steve


I have been through that Steve with some stuff.

I got in return another new item and was told to keep the old one or throw it away.:thumbsup:

Maybe they will do the same.


----------



## Steve441

Yes Ed - Ron at GCLaser has just confirmed he will be sending a new set - I mean there is only one sheet of parts involved (1/64 plywood - How do they make that stuff?) so I will have tables galore - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Now you need some super tiny hotdogs, and some super tiny paper plates!

Benches look great!

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe

tjcruiser said:


> Steve,
> 
> Now you need some super tiny hotdogs, and some super tiny paper plates!
> 
> 
> TJ


  And I thought dogs and cats were small in N scale !

Maybe a couple dots and lines with a 000 brush would do


----------



## Steve441

*UTube Video*

Small stuff like that is tricky. I am looking into little "flecks" of something.

Its the wife's birthday this week (as well as Valentines Day) so I am taking a break from cellar dwelling. Here's a short video (of a fast train) I just did because I could -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmoB-4nilu4&feature=youtu.be

You can see the people in Inner Tire Tubes I am adding after painting the people. Still in the conception stage.

Have a Good One - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

After all of your meticulous, tedious work, it's GREAT to see a vid of a train runnin' 'round the neighborhoods! Enjoy each tiny moment!

TJ


----------



## Xnats

Lol Steve the tubers are a great idea:thumbsup: Nice to see you get some train time in too. Yes it is that time of year. My Wife's birthday was Ground Hog day, Valentines tomorrow. Next week we'll be back to the important stuff :laugh: The ladies deserve one nice week


----------



## sstlaure

Xnats said:


> Lol Steve the tubers are a great idea:thumbsup: Nice to see you get some train time in too. Yes it is that time of year. My Wife's birthday was Ground Hog day, Valentines tomorrow. Next week we'll be back to the important stuff :laugh: The ladies deserve one nice week


Your wife & I share something in common. I too was born on Groundhog day.


----------



## Big Ed

Great video but too short.

The layout looks fantastic!:thumbsup:

Still no trains at the lumber/mill plant.

Time for #3 now?:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## kursplat

Steve441 said:


> Indeed Kersplat - What kind of truck would you need for that detailing - I will check if I have something suitable. Meanwhile - I will work on these - Just got some seated figures and I need some different style chairs. Cheers - Steve


4x4 utility bed pick-ups for the lineman. 
a water tank truck with a telescoping boom for a wash truck. got to keep the insulators clean 
and an ariel lift device in the 125' to 200' range for when the wind's not blowing too hard :thumbsup:



Steve441 said:


> I have this one. A Crew Cab Truck - Need Painting. It say "80's style". Might be great for the boys working on the wires. Cheers - Steve


sweet looking truck. lots of personality

linemen still climb.

i love the hot sticking helicopter vids, we don't get to see that around here. i've watched them set poles with helicopters a couple times. pretty cool seeing a big ol' sikorsky come over the hill with 80' of pole dangling under it 

the tables and benches look great


----------



## Steve441

*Scale Size with different manufacturers*

Its interesting how different companies do NScale - I show an Atlas telephone pole beside a PD Marsh pole. I notice how Preiser seated figures are a little small to say the least when it comes to them sitting on anything but Preiser chairs. The Gold Medal Model brass etched chairs are pretty big for the little German figures (shown). The guy in the middle is on a Preiser chair. His feet touch the ground but the other 2 figures (in the GMM chairs) feet dangle in the air hwell: Woodland Scenic figures are just a bit bigger and heftier - Trouble is I bought the Preiser figures. 

I have been having a ball running my trains and just chillin' in the basement with my layout. Fingers finally healed up from excessive exposure to glue, paint, varsol, water, etc. Wifes birthday was yesterday however we have a new holiday for the masses up here in Ontario called Family Day - Tomorrow. So I will have to run trains and enjoy things till after those festivities are over.

Cheers Everybody- Steve


----------



## JohnAP

Loved the video Steve, nice to see trains running. The layout is coming along great!


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> I have been having a ball running my trains and just chillin' in the basement with my layout.
> Cheers Everybody- Steve


Ah ..... So thats where you been. Hiding in the basement with your trains


----------



## Xnats

Joe won that bet :laugh: I had you working in the closet under candle light :laugh:
It is funny with the different sizes hwell: I know from reading other forums everyone has the same problem. The Preiser figures are about 5 scale feet, Woodland Scenic are about 5 1/2. If memory serves me right the EBay cheapo people are like the Preiser. I've noticed this problem with cars too. Glad to see you had a nice week, enjoy Family Day tomorrow can't wait to see the tubers


----------



## Conductorjoe

Always things to learn. I learned today that if you have Preiser figures they either need to be standing. If they sit down it better be on a Preiser chair or bench. Same with Woodland.


----------



## Steve441

*PD Marsh stuff*

Thanks for that data on figure size Stan. On that bet - Yep - Joe was right - :laugh: (Wow - Is he workin' on a nice layout).

I am going to have to get the Preiser chairs for my Preiser sitting people and some Woodland Scenic sitting people for my Gold Medal Model chairs. That'll be another 25$ or so and I will have so many chairs and sitting people I won't know what to do with them (until I start Layout # 3) - I shall look at some Track Plans now - I have a 15 by 4 FEET space - Yee Ha - Cheers - Steve

Oh Yeah - I wanted to say I finally got my order in from PD Marsh in Jolly Old England. They messed up my order and did not ship anything for weeks and then finally sent me 2 of everthing - So I am delighted as the packets are worth about 5$ each. Nicely cast (pweter, lead?) stuff, althought you can see some flash that will be almost impossible to clean on their telegraph poles. I think the poles will look good but no wires on these babies - too small my friends. I am working on the first set of Dogs and Cats from them (shown) now - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Wow that is a nice little collection. The cats and dogs look perfect. You'll be busy painting awhile though :laugh: You got a two for one do to their mistake? I'm not saying nothing  You'll have to let use know what paint you use too, I need to add metal paint to my wishlist. WalMart acrylic does not cut it, lol.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Was thinking about what you said about fingers. 
Yea my hands are trashed right now. Poked one thumb with a rail while putting on a joiner and pliers slipped. Used other thumb to rub out some dripping wood glue. Hit finger with dremel tool drill. Toss in a dab of CA glue, white glue, and Polly scale paints.
Add in washing hands with soap.
After I am done laying track my fingers could use a break.


----------



## Conductorjoe

What do you mean no wires ? You can paint N scale cats but cant run wire? :laugh:

Layout # 3 ? Bigger and better? No wonder you been watching my monster in the making.


----------



## Xnats

Conductorjoe said:


> What do you mean no wires ? You can paint N scale cats but cant run wire? :laugh:


rofl, I was waiting on someone to say something :laugh: The shame of owning poles with no wires


----------



## Steve441

Ha - Indeed - I could put wires on those Atlas poles no problem Man - It's the other ones shown by PD Marsh - I have 20 of 'em now. Too small for wires however!

By the way - Those freakin' Cats are giving me some trouble with paint Man!

I like that rofl saying. - "Yeah sure" you will say about the Atlas Poles... Rofl.


----------



## JohnAP

Steve,

you could always blur the cats and tell people the dogs were chasin em!


----------



## Steve441

Good One John - Quite possible - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I am falling into a bit of a rut here. I sit around enjoying my different locomotives and cars - dreaming about future developments - thinking about what to do next and then playing around with the trains again! It is one way to go! However - I will try to buckle down and get some people and details in place. Pics to follow (later I hope) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Tankers*

Got 2 new Tank Cars for 19$ shipped on the EBay.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Nice looking tank cars.

A rut? No sounds like you are having fun  Like I have mentioned before, that is the most fun aspect of this hobby. You can do whatever you want.

Like me. I want to be done laying track so I can run some trains again. Then start on scenery. However I do not get in any hurry with anything.


----------



## Big Ed

Now you have to build a tank farm.

Your going to return the extras they gave you right?

The little people on big chairs reminds me of The Alice in Wonderlands Tea party.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Street Action*

Hi Everybody - Back at it today - Got 31 people and a dog peeing on a hydrant on the sidewalks - Got a few more people to go on the main sidewalk down by the 2 whoors. :laugh: Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Street Action*

More Street Action - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Wow, thats one wild town


----------



## raleets

Steve,
You're the "king of imagination"! :thumbsup:
There's a street here in Flint that has the twin sisters of all those working ladies on your layout. Not sure if "layout" is a good choice of words anymore.
Love your work,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Yowee! Looks like that gal on the corner just had a "Brazilian"! 

Hey, by chance, did you actually carve the "NEWS" lettering on top of the newstand? Very impressive, whatever the source, at that tiny scale.

Oh ... and where is Police Chief McDonald, by the way, with all of this "action" going on? He's not momentarily "indisposed" somewhere, is he ?!?

TJ


----------



## kursplat

Steve441 said:


> ...Got 31 people and a dog peeing on a hydrant on the sidewalks...


when i first read that i wondered how big that hydrant is to have _that_ many people _and_ a dog all peeing on it at the same time :laugh:


----------



## Conductorjoe

kursplat said:


> when i first read that i wondered how big that hydrant is to have _that_ many people _and_ a dog all peeing on it at the same time :laugh:


:laugh: Its a good thing I read that now rather than in the morning , my coffee would have sprayed :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

I am reading it now and MY coffee almost sprayed !! - Thanks Guys - I sure appreciate it - More folks (including 1 not so effective cop) going in soon - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

TJ - That New Stand is a Model Tech Studio Kit - No carving required - My solitary Cop is just starting his shift - He will be on soon - Thanks Again Guys - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I added WS Ikes Ice Cream and am getting some more work done today - My nose is healing up from a cold - and I had these cuts at the corners of my Thumbnails that were deep into the quick. I guess it's the Varsol - They are better so I am painting again too. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Street Activity*

I am trying to clean up the streets too guys (I mean the ground foams on the asphalt :laugh. Here are some more shots - You can see an old guy learing and calling out too some scantily clad hookers across the street! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Ikes picnic table*

Getting some seated people situated behind the Ice Cream Guy. Cheers


----------



## Steve441

*Produce King*

This little kit was time consuming but worth it - It comes as a trio of kits - This one - the News Stand - and another little kiosk type booth I am not using I think. All 3 for 1 low price by Model Teck Studio! (Sounds like I am selling the stuff). I should get some more bushes going on this front part of the layout soon. Needs a few for sure. I still have tons of stuff to do on this layout. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

You sure have the eye for landscaping and the News Stand looks great


----------



## Conductorjoe

Model Tech .....Never seen their kits. Are they resin cast? Unpainted?
Price seems reasonable on a site I found them but no info.

Luv all the detail ! Looking forward to same on mine someday soon.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - The Newstand is 1 cast piece - The Produce Stand is cast pieces and a bit of lazer cut wood. The Kiosk for Posters/Events is also 1 piece cast. Steve


----------



## Xnats

Steve just fantastic :thumbsup: I've been sitting here trying to put a forum name to all the people you added so far. :laugh: I've found the 2 Jersey Guys and yes we are that cool 
TJ must be by the Blue House, because he ain't in town
I would list other names but then someone might be offended :laugh:
The ModelTech are pretty cool.


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> You can see an old guy learing and calling out too some scantily clad hookers across the street!


"Hey, Sweet Cheeks! How about a freebie for tired ol' Pops here?!?"


----------



## Steve441

*Rebels*

LOL Stan - Thanks Man - You must mean these two guys on the left in this pic. - Cheers - Steve

TJ: Indeed!


----------



## Conductorjoe

Xnats said:


> Steve just fantastic :thumbsup: I've been sitting here trying to put a forum name to all the people you added so far. :laugh: I've found the 2 Jersey Guys and yes we are that cool
> TJ must be by the Blue House, because he ain't in town
> I would list other names but then someone might be offended :laugh:


 I was in front of the Triangle Bar checking out the ladies, but Ike showed up.
Thats me at Ikes.
Id rather spend my $ on ice cream and Kato locomotives.


----------



## Steve441

Ah - That was You at the bar Joe - I was just sitting around having a coffee daydreaming about trains. It was your layout I was thinking of - So Nice! Beautiful Video. Have a good one! - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Thanks for the kind words  Glad you like the vid. Thats all new to me but guess I did okay.

Dreaming or planning layout #3? 

Never made it inside the bar. The ice cream truck showed up.


----------



## Steve441

*Inner Tire Tube Swimmers*

Somewhere along the line I got a drip of CA glue on the Envirotex water. Of course that won't come off. So the Tube Swimmers have to go quite near the edge of the layout. Not glued on yet - You can see the mark a bit under one but it will be covered when the guy is centered over it. For some reason I am still sick with a cold  so I am done for the day - Cheers Anyways - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> Somewhere along the line I got a drip of CA glue on the Envirotex water. Of course that won't come off. So the Tube Swimmers have to go quite near the edge of the layout. Not glued on yet - You can see the mark a bit under one but it will be covered when the guy is centered over it. For some reason I am still sick with a cold  so I am done for the day - Cheers Anyways - Steve


 Steve, What company made that bridge that is in the picture?


----------



## Steve441

Here is is here Joe - Very Nice Detailed Kit - Steve

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Central-Valley-N-1815-150-High-Portal-Truss-Bridg-p/210-1815.htm


----------



## Steve441

They say its fast and easily assembled in the mini-review - I recall it was kind of tricky and time consuming to build (I liked it) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

I think any of us have a host of tiny, tiny flaws on our own layouts that nobody else in their right mind would ever notice. I think your CA drip falls easily into that category. Clever cover with the tubers, though!

TJ


----------



## raleets

Steve441 said:


> Somewhere along the line I got a drip of CA glue on the Envirotex water. Of course that won't come off. So the Tube Swimmers have to go quite near the edge of the layout. Not glued on yet - You can see the mark a bit under one but it will be covered when the guy is centered over it. For some reason I am still sick with a cold  so I am done for the day - Cheers Anyways - Steve


Steve,
Double up on the vodka to kill that cold!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
OK, so that really doesn't work, but at least you'll be a little happier. :laugh:
By the way, what glue do you use to affix your ground cover? Any special formula?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## raleets

tjcruiser said:


> Steve,
> 
> I think any of us have a host of tiny, tiny flaws on our own layouts that nobody else in their right mind would ever notice. I think your CA drip falls easily into that category. Clever cover with the tubers, though!
> 
> TJ


TJ,
I try to cover up my boo-boos by parking a car on top of it or planting a few shrubs, trees, etc......then only I know what evil lurks underneath. 
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Hi Bob - Thanks Man - I am off the Vodka for now Bro. Nose running like tap today. As far as ground cover goes - I did not have much success with spritzing watery glue from a sprayer. Oddly, I use a brush with WS Scenic Cement painted on and then finest foams go on. After drying I use an eyedropper or pipette to soak the first layer and build it up with other colors and Coarse Foams of different colours as required. I might do that twice if needed but be sparing with the foams! I have customized some shakers to release only tiny amounts by taping all holes but one on the top of spice jars. I attach all my bushes, trees, people, just about everything else with with Crayola 3D project glue. Washable & way cheap. Also, I surprise myself at how much milage I can get from the WS Scenic Cement when used they way I do. Everybody has their own methods that work for them. You might not like my way at all. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Love the tubers Steve. I hope you feel better, I just got over a nasty cold. There seems to be a lot of it going on around here. It leaves as fast as it came though but boy what a week. I went through 3 boxes of tissues :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

3 Boxes! Geeze Man - You must Have had it bad. I use cheap toilet paper to save money so I can buy expensive N scale stuff! Putting in some bids on Ebay now - I am high bidder on this one (Don't outbid me guys!) Cheers - Steve

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Lot-9-Atlas-...071306?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c6336694a


----------



## Steve441

It's OK - I don't mind if you outbid me.


----------



## raleets

Steve441 said:


> Hi Bob - Thanks Man - I am off the Vodka for now Bro. Nose running like tap today. As far as ground cover goes - I did not have much success with spritzing watery glue from a sprayer. Oddly, I use a brush with WS Scenic Cement painted on and then finest foams go on. After drying I use an eyedropper or pipette to soak the first layer and build it up with other colors and Coarse Foams of different colours as required. I might do that twice if needed but be sparing with the foams! I have customized some shakers to release only tiny amounts by taping all holes but one on the top of spice jars. I attach all my bushes, trees, people, just about everything else with with Crayola 3D project glue. Washable & way cheap. Also, I surprise myself at how much milage I can get from the WS Scenic Cement when used they way I do. Everybody has their own methods that work for them. You might not like my way at all. Cheers - Steve


Steve,
Amazing how close our "systems" are for scenery. I brush on either green or brown latex paint, or straight Elmer's white glue. Then I carefully sprinkle on the fine turf or grass with an iced tea spoon. I then use a little "puffer" to blow the stuff evenly over the wet paint or glue. Once the first "fine turf" coat is down I add the second and third layers of coarse foams. After I'm satisfied with the "look" I use an eyedropper to soak the whole works with Woodland Scenics cement to which I've added some Elmer's and 70% alcohol.
After about 24 hours the whole deal is dry and solid as a rock.
For the trees I poke a small hole into the foam with a toothpick, then dip the stem of the tree into "Hold The Foam" glue that I buy at the craft store.
I shove the tree into the little hole and 24 hours later it's solid. If any little bits of glue ooze up from the hole I touch them up with a dab of green paint to match the grass.
You're so right about good mileage on the supplies. Once I quit trying to use the sprayer method, and went to the eyedropper method, my glue supply lasts a long time!
I'm also in the process of building a mountain and have used extra-hold hair spray to glue stuff down. So far, so good.
Hope you get feeling better soon. Maybe sniffing some of that glue will loosen up the nasals! :laugh:
Take care,
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Thanks for sharing your methods Bob - I always try to anchor everything down. Our methods are similar. I like everything "solid as a rock" too - Cool - Steve


----------



## BraytoChicago

big ed said:


> You can add a coat of caked on mud to the tracks of the excavator the sides too, if you want.
> See the dump truck?
> 
> View attachment 15156
> 
> 
> 
> If you want.


Nice job on the mud. Looks great.


----------



## Steve441

*Lumber Yard Crane*

I am getting on to the Lumber Yard - It has to have a Crane and I opted for this one by ModelTech Studios. Its gotta be to scale 'cause those parts are small Man! I love the little gears and hook - Hope I can do it justice. Cheers - Steve

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Model-Tech-Studios-N-JN1013-Industrial-Crane-p/mdts-jn1013.htm


----------



## kursplat

nice looking crane, going to be fun cleaning the casting flash off those parts


----------



## Xnats

That is a nice looking kit, that could be used in a lot of applications. What is cool though Steve are the pics of the kit itself :thumbsup:. I would have never guessed the boom was wood by looking at the box. Technically the skilled could dupliciate all the pieces there and do the whole thing from scratch. Way past my level at the time though :laugh: besides that was a good price.


----------



## Steve441

Indeed Kursplat- I have about an hour on that already and just about done.


----------



## Steve441

*Crane*

Stan I did not see your post till now - Technically this kit needs a lot of "scratch" type building just to get it right. Its a real challenge - Hardest one I have tried to date. (Boom and braces made from Cardstock not plywood ) You have to do a lot of measuring, cutting, making your own bits and then the paint! Check this link for the finished kit at $70.00 !! Cheers - Steve

http://www.finishedmodels.com/nscaleindustrialbrownhoistworkcranefinished.aspx


----------



## Steve441

*Trying My Patience - Good Test for me*

I will give this a good go - But at the start of such an endeavour I am doubtfull - Hopefully I can get some more done before breaking it :laugh: although that is bound to happen in this little build. Totally small and fragile all parts - even the laser cut ones - have to be cut to fit (I am talking 64/s of an inch here.) Way Fun for the 18$ beans!! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Wow that is small Steve, we see that toothpick. That was a cool site you listed with the finished kits. Boy, 70 bucks to have your crane mounted on a flatcar  18 buck plus a few nightmares on dropping one of those little pieces is way worth it, lol. ROFL with the 1/64th" cuts, folks see that can go yeah, yeah yeah but it is totaling amazing what a cut that is 1/32" off will do in causing a serious racking problem, ect - boy do I know


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> ... have to be cut to fit (I am talking 64/s of an inch here.)


Steve ... that's 2-1/2" in N-scale land ... what are you moaning about?!?


----------



## Steve441

Yeah - N scale makes a fishing pole diameter thinner than a piece of hair. Is that about right? I am progressing on this Crane kit. I was just going to order the $70 one and show you guys a pic of it in a while when it arrived but figured no - I will show you the site and try my best LOL - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> I am progressing on this Crane kit.


Progressing? youre not done yet? I expected to login and see the finished project 





Just kidding....Looks like a cool model. I know those type can be difficult but fun. You seem to be like me...I like a challenge !


----------



## Xnats

lol Steve, I know the feeling. I'm on day 3 of a new and improved Ranger Station and I only just finished framing :laugh: Sometimes waiting for glue to dry is a killer  cuz we all know it ain't operator errors that cause delays :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

*Patience Please! This Will Learn Me!*

Yes Ha - Ha - Man - If Time was Money then I should have bought the $70 finished crane. I put in a seat and controls and some railing I made from a lazer cut skid at the front of the Cab . This kit leaves a lot to be desired. The tiny sort of white item in the just below center of Pic 1 is a Cable Reel I am working on. When done this gets attached to the boom with some other stuff like a motor and its base held by 2 wires etc. (When Done - is the key phrase there - I am workin' on it!!) :laugh: Cheers - Steve

They talk loftily of the finished Cable Reel in the instructions (and it looks magnificent in the pictures in the kit) but they only supply a bit of wire and thread. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Back at it now


----------



## Steve441

*Cable Reel*

I would not recomend this kit to a novice builder! Finally getting some work done. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

In all seriousness, that's some impressive micro-work. The toothpick in the pics puts the micro size into real perspective.

Just out of curiosity, are you working with your bare eyes, or do you work under a magnifying glass lamp or something like that?

How about a pic of your benchtop tool setup one of these days? (Micro theme, etc.)

Thanks for sharing, again. This really has been / is a fun project-thread to watch develop!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Nothin' special*

It looks like this right now TJ - I have reading glasses - That's it - I can't get the right depth of perception with the other magnifiers. I'm OK for now. I always keep my stuff nicely strewn around for easy access . I work on white or different colored papers as required on a glass surface on the desk. I like to keep the floor vacumed so I can find stuff if it goes flying. Thanks Man - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Crane Progress*

Ok TJ - Here's it coming along a bit more - The Crane Tower is gonna sit directly over the gear. It seems a little weird but looks pretty cool. I gotta do a bunch more before I mount it. Or who knows - What's the difference if I mount it up on the gear now and then install the Boom. Maybe that's best to get it all straight. No instructions so I am learning lots. Of course most of these kits have sparse instructions to say the least but this one is wild. On all kits you gotta think Way Ahead to the finished item right from step 1.You can see the wire supports beside the tower I just added - Sheesh but all the little details add up. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the Chippendale workbench. 

Good lighting, dead-flat glass-top surface. Good for parts alignment, etc.

Thanks for the bench look-see!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Loading Dock*

Thanks TJ - Yep it's OK - Here's a question - A am going to put the Crane on the Loading Dock that came with the Lumber Mill - You can see it has a piece for a Jib Crane (pretty weak looking one came with the Mill kit) to fit onto it. I intend to put my new Crane right over the old spot. Do you think it might have been done that way? - Thanks Everybody - Steve


----------



## kursplat

Steve441 said:


> Thanks TJ - Yep it's OK - Here's a question - A am going to put the Crane on the Loading Dock that came with the Lumber Mill - You can see it has a piece for a Jib Crane (pretty weak looking one came with the Mill kit) to fit onto it. I intend to put my new Crane right over the old spot. Do you think it might have been done that way? - Thanks Everybody - Steve


looks like it makes sense. it's at a point it could plausably work both sides of the loading dock. unless you want to mount this one closer to an edge and use the Jib too


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Kersplat - Nope - I was thinking of just this Crane. No Jib. I am going to finish it first then mount it. Keep you posted - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Seems logical, as long as the reach of the boom/hoist on the new crane is in proportion to the reach req'd to access a flatbed on the track, pallets on the other side of the platform, etc.


----------



## Steve441

*Progress*

I managed managed to get a platform for the motor on (with braces) - on the boom. And one of the Gears. Next the dreaded Cable Reel with cog. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

It should be able to do that TJ - Its pretty long - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Crane Taking Shape*

Use bits of plasticine to hold odd shaped parts in place for gluing. Bit of touch-up needed. Staple in for size. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Lumber Mill Activity*

Lots to do on the Lumber Mill - Glad I got that Crane however. The scence needed that detail and its right up front so its quite visible. Just got started as you can see in the pix the Lumber stacks need to be cleaned & positioned etc. Showing off my new Rolling stock too. I bought a pair of the 50' Flatcars. Only one shown. 2 Neat Ore Cars and another Tanker I liked. I will get some better pics of the Mill when I get it finished soon - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Looks great Steve !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

I say you saved 50 bucks :thumbsup: The first pic looks just like the box, maybe even better. I'll take your advice and look for an easier crane to work on :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The crane looks great ... I especially like the "weathered" green paint on the cab, and yellow on the boom. Good "character".

It's tricky to get tiny rope/wire to "drape" properly in scale. Maybe consider adding a small load-being-lifted to the crane hook, to help its "drape" just a bit?

Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Fifer

That crane and dock look great.
Mike


----------



## kursplat

fantastic...i think you could charge $80 ea assembled


----------



## Steve441

You guys are the Best! - Thanks-A-Million for the Encouragment and Kind Words !! They inspire me to Press On !! - (Gotta admit I Love That Crane!) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Rope Tension*

I am thinkin' of your idea TJ - Maybe when I feel like workin' on something really small again - The hook is metal and solidly glued so I could get some micro wires around a skid full. But - Now that I look at it I considering something like - Moving the Worker so he is actually grabbing the hook to attach it to a waiting bigger proper load. You can see in the attached Crane pic his hand and the hook are pretty close in height. Great to consider as I love those final details - You gotta have 'em to really make a scene and it takes a while to get 'em to look presentable. Meanwhile - I am back to finish the ballasting around the mill now that I am happy with its position. I use LHS bagged n scale ballast "Kato Grey" - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Crane Position*

I was just trying the Cranes Loading Dock turned around and it works much better - Now the Crane gets full access to the Yard, Loading Shed (I can get a Forklift on the Dock under the corragated roof) and Flatcars. I may just get busy on that load of Lumber and try to finish this now. The Pic sure brings out detail I can hardly see. Now I know where to touch up :laugh: - One might say "What's the diff?" or "If you can't see it who cares" Both good points I say! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Where's Big Ed?*

I am missing Big Ed's comment on my Crane - He usually likes that kind of stuff. He is represented here on my layout showing off his Caddy to the girls  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> I considering something like - Moving the Worker so he is actually grabbing the hook to attach it to a waiting bigger proper load.


A big huge :thumbsup:



Steve441 said:


> I was just trying the Cranes Loading Dock turned around and it works much better - Now the Crane gets full access to the Yard, Loading Shed


and another big huge :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> I was just trying the Cranes Loading Dock turned around and it works much better - Now the Crane gets full access to the Yard, Loading Shed (I can get a Forklift on the Dock under the corragated roof) and Flatcars. I may just get busy on that load of Lumber and try to finish this now. The Pic sure brings out detail I can hardly see. Now I know where to touch up :laugh: - One might say "What's the diff?" or "If you can't see it who cares" Both good points I say! Cheers - Steve


I am trying to limit my 2 cents of "salt" comments. 
I think some of my ideal ( comments) are taken the wrong way. :dunno:
Not only to you but other posts.

I love the crane.:thumbsup:

I was going to suggest that you turn it around. I think it looks better that way too. 
But I did not want to "offend" anyone.

I am trying to figure out what powered it, steam?
Gasoline/diesel?
Guys that hand crank it?

Don't you know that my Cadillac would be a 69 coupe Deville and would be BLUE? 

The girls would be in it too.


----------



## Steve441

OK Ed - So I know you don't want to offend anybody - But I appreciate your input! I am glad you are watching and let me know if I am missing something or something needs to get turned around or a chimney is too crooked (We both knew it was). The Crane is electric I was thinking (don't know) - But I do have my Generator there for power so I am saying it is electric. It did not say specifically (or hint at with ideas for exhaust etc) in the kit but the kit did provide for a wee "Motor Unit" - not "engine" (which denotes fuel power to us Canucks) - to sit on a platform - I thought chain and sprocket set-up on an electric motor to the cogs to get enough hoisting power - Please correct me if I am getting this wrong guys. 

I guess I did not realize Blue was your favorite color Ed - And of course - The girls should be right there with you too Man!! Cheers Buddy and Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Local Police*

The wife was fooling around with some stuff I still have not put on and added the Cop Car by the Mill and the Flat Tire couple. So I popped on the cop. He's not into vice control - just hassleing the tourists for unsafe vehicles and insurance beefs. 

Gotta clean the foam debris off the road. I only see the stuff like that in the light of the flash and magnitude of the close-up lens. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Lumber Detail*

Check out this little roll of tape I am using to make metal strapping for pallets of lumber. It came with the expensive "Dubois House" (Blue House On The Hill) I did recently and my eyes lit up when I saw it as it is just what I needed for these straps. I would like to see if I could get some more from 3M or somebody who makes it - So nice as this stuff is Way Thin and Super Sticky!v - See half-opened staple for size. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

I guess the reason they call it a Brownhoist is because of the boom?

You could add a boiler to the back to make it steam powered.








I found this picture of an electric RR crane replacing rails.









$70 bucks for a completed crane!


So, What is next?
Layout #3?


----------



## Steve441

Hi Ed - You kill me with your pics Man - How come I can't find stuff like that 1st Pic (or the 2nd) - Maybe I should change my Search Engine - I use Google. Thanks a mill for the nice Pics! As for the 3rd layout - I am going to finish this one first - I am sort of itching to to another but am taking the time to plan it for my basement. I got so much Junk (non-train stuff) piled up I got to get rid of to make room! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Hi Ed - You kill me with your pics Man - How come I can't find stuff like that 1st Pic (or the 2nd) - Maybe I should change my Search Engine - I use Google. Thanks a mill for the nice Pics! As for the 3rd layout - I am going to finish this one first - I am sort of itching to to another but am taking the time to plan it for my basement. I got so much Junk (non-train stuff) piled up I got to get rid of to make room! Cheers - Steve


I use Google too.

How about a couple more?

Smith steam.










Smith 5 ton 4 wheeled.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Ed - Great Pix - Totally enjoying them! - I guess I just did not take the time necessary to reseach like you - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

big ed said:


> I am trying to limit my 2 cents of "salt" comments.
> I think some of my ideal ( comments) are taken the wrong way. :dunno:
> Not only to you but other posts.


 I noticed you had not commented on my layout lately. And here I thought you were just busy. I dont recall any bad comments coming my way.
Im like Steve...I enjoy input from everyone !! 

Awesome pics !! thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

Conductorjoe said:


> I noticed you had not commented on my layout lately. And here I thought you were just busy. I dont recall any bad comments coming my way.
> Im like Steve...I enjoy input from everyone !!
> 
> Awesome pics !! thanks :thumbsup:


lol 
and on that note
Really Ed? Do you take us as the pantie wearing type, let a lone the type that get their panties all bunched up? :lol_hitting:
Ed, nice see you back in your game :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Something Like This*

I'm with you guys - like I said - I Value Everyones Opinion. And appreciate all comments. Like if someone said - Gee Steve - That sure is a boring Track Plan. I would have to agree. Or on many other critical points that might be made.

Anyways - I have been laboring over the Lumber Mill. Put some boards on the Drying Rack at the back. Trying to get the stacks of wood to look better. I figure some are freshly hewn and others have been sitting around for a while - hence the different shades of "wood". I know it looks pretty crowded on the Dock but I wanted to get my other Forklift in there. It's driver is just sitting waiting. Still finalizing these details and got some more stuff to go in around the Yard but this is sort of how its gonna be (Unless I get a great critical comment that adds up)  - Cheers - Steve

You sure can tell the difference between the NScale Architec Wood (laser cut) and the Atlas (plastic) (I am useless at painting plastic for some reason and I don't really want to learn- I like wood)


----------



## Steve441

*Lumber Mill Activity*

So here's the Lumber Mill Yard - I think the wood stacks are laid out OK but am ready for comments. In reality they had logs in booms brought down by Tugboat or just floated and then rounded up and into a log boom by the Mill and then hoisted by chain I might think out of the water and laid to dry for a while in a big area and then up the log shute (My log shute needs a lot of help! The Mill was about the third NScale kit I bought a while ago now). I am going to do that in Layout # 3 to be as true to the timeline - 55' to 65' or so - as possible. They may have trucked some logs in back then to these Mills but they totally used the Gatineau River to transpost Millions of them over the years. It was a huge deal. As a kid we used to drive up to my Mom's parents Farm just off the Gatineau River at Wakefield Quebec so I know what I am talking about 1st hand. Out cottage is up there so I am back and forth a lot. They have cleaned up the River now (very beautiful) and you can't fart near it or the Environment Police will get you. Tons on line about the Logging up there way back when (I will let someone else get me some pix  ). Also - the wife has advised that the Farm does not work like that at all and Needs to be re-designed with way more real estate. Apparently you can't have Horses any where near the Barn or they would just want to go inside and groove! Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve,
I've just posted a few fresh pics of some new goodies on my layout. Take a peek and tell me what you think.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> OK Ed - So I know you don't want to offend anybody - But I appreciate your input! I am glad you are watching and let me know if I am missing something or something needs to get turned around or a chimney is too crooked (We both knew it was). The Crane is electric I was thinking (don't know) - But I do have my Generator there for power so I am saying it is electric. It did not say specifically (or hint at with ideas for exhaust etc) in the kit but the kit did provide for a wee "Motor Unit" - not "engine" (which denotes fuel power to us Canucks) - to sit on a platform - I thought chain and sprocket set-up on an electric motor to the cogs to get enough hoisting power - Please correct me if I am getting this wrong guys.
> 
> I guess I did not realize Blue was your favorite color Ed - And of course - The girls should be right there with you too Man!! Cheers Buddy and Thanks - Steve


Yes A Deep Blue like the color of water.



Steve441 said:


> Thanks Ed - Great Pix - Totally enjoying them! - I guess I just did not take the time necessary to reseach like you - Cheers - Steve


It took all of 5 mins. There are more.



Conductorjoe said:


> I noticed you had not commented on my layout lately. And here I thought you were just busy. I dont recall any bad comments coming my way.
> Im like Steve...I enjoy input from everyone !!
> 
> Awesome pics !! thanks :thumbsup:


I have been watching Joe. 
Sometimes I am pressed for time during the week. 
Even if you see me logged in during the week at 3:00 pm that means I was out of the house by 2:00 am that morning and rolling down the road by 2:45am. And most of the time I have to get up early the next morning.

But beware I am watching and I can lash out a comment at any moment.
I have been trying a If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all approach to threads.
But that is hard for me to do.



Steve441 said:


> I'm with you guys - like I said - I Value Everyones Opinion. And appreciate all comments. Like if someone said - Gee Steve - That sure is a boring Track Plan. I would have to agree. Or on many other critical points that might be made.
> 
> Anyways - I have been laboring over the Lumber Mill. Put some boards on the Drying Rack at the back. Trying to get the stacks of wood to look better. I figure some are freshly hewn and others have been sitting around for a while - hence the different shades of "wood". I know it looks pretty crowded on the Dock but I wanted to get my other Forklift in there. It's driver is just sitting waiting. Still finalizing these details and got some more stuff to go in around the Yard but this is sort of how its gonna be (Unless I get a great critical comment that adds up)  - Cheers - Steve
> 
> You sure can tell the difference between the NScale Architec Wood (laser cut) and the Atlas (plastic) (I am useless at painting plastic for some reason and I don't really want to learn- I like wood)


OK for your consideration.
I think if you take the generator off the frame, you could add it to the crane base? The crane looks naked with no engine on it. You think they would have included one on the frame.
Maybe add some power lines from the generator to the power box (if that is what it is?) on the side of the cab?

I think a steam boiler kitbashed up and mounted on it would look great.
Though it may be at of your era. The lumber company might have kept it running preserving a little company history.

You could also ( if you want) back the whole crane dock up some and add some ramps for the forklift.
I guess the boom is stationary? Does the crane turn on the gears?
Being so close to the flat car it looks like it really has to boom up to load the lumber.

No magnifying glass! Your poor eyes.
Looking nice Steve.

Now let me go and pick apart Joe's thread.


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> So here's the Lumber Mill Yard - I think the wood stacks are laid out OK but am ready for comments. In reality they had logs in booms brought down by Tugboat or just floated and then rounded up and into a log boom by the Mill and then hoisted by chain I might think out of the water and laid to dry for a while in a big area and then up the log shute (My log shute needs a lot of help! The Mill was about the third NScale kit I bought a while ago now). I am going to do that in Layout # 3 to be as true to the timeline - 55' to 65' or so - as possible. They may have trucked some logs in back then to these Mills but they totally used the Gatineau River to transpost Millions of them over the years. It was a huge deal. As a kid we used to drive up to my Mom's parents Farm just off the Gatineau River at Wakefield Quebec so I know what I am talking about 1st hand. Out cottage is up there so I am back and forth a lot. They have cleaned up the River now (very beautiful) and you can't fart near it or the Environment Police will get you. Tons on line about the Logging up there way back when (I will let someone else get me some pix  ). Also - the wife has advised that the Farm does not work like that at all and Needs to be re-designed with way more real estate. Apparently you can't have Horses any where near the Barn or they would just want to go inside and groove! Cheers - Steve



I don't see a tugboat?

That is what you need, a dock for the log barge and a tugboat streaming away.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Your ideas are Great Ed - That's all in the next layout Ed - I hope to do the log side of the Mill justice. Lumber side is getting OK - Gotta have a way wider river to do log booms and a tug. I am going to - next layout - This summer?? Next Fall?? I don't know but soon like that. 

How about the smaller blue Generator up beside the crane - I will post a pic to give you an idea - Thanks - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Blue Generator*

Hey Ed - Imagine it (Blue Generator) with the wheels and frame removed - sitting behind the Crane on the Platform. I don't think I'm up to any wires connecting them however - Maybe next Mill set-up I will get to all that tiny stuff (If I can get the big stuff right - I knew I was missing out on the Log Boom Activity with this plan - but I was really just practicing for the "Big Layout".) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

That would work the blue matches the color of the crane shed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

That free tape you got really works great. From all the pics you posted you would never have guessed if you said nothing :thumbsup: It really does look like steel banding. What was the tape to be used for on the blue house?
It would look great if you just glued a single piece of sewing thread from the generator to the crane, it would work like a heavy duty power cord. Your next layout you'll have to have the log float in the river. There are some really good articles about logging on the Gatineau River and the big river it dumps into (I would have to look it up again hwell


----------



## JohnAP

Great progress Steve! For your plastic "boards", did you try primer on them before painting?


----------



## Steve441

That's exactly what I shall do then Stan - Thanks - The tape was for flashing between the roof sections on the blue "Dubois House" kit. Yeah Man - I could find other applications for this stuff (the tape) too. 

On the next layout I have to do an Envirotex water pour with all Logs, Booms & Tug etc. ready to position while wet. Should be some fun and take a bit of planning - The Big River you speak of is the Ottawa River - The Gatineau flows into it at the City of Ottawa - Here where I live - Canada's Capital. Thanks a Million for taking an interest Stan (and everyone else) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I don't think I primed them properly John - I should have sprayed them with some primer. Not brushed on. I am going to try to make some stacks of wood from some old thin scraps of wood and see if they are any better. Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Cable for Crane*



big ed said:


> Yes A Deep Blue like the color of water.
> 
> OK for your consideration.
> I think if you take the generator off the frame, you could add it to the crane base? The crane looks naked with no engine on it. You think they would have included one on the frame.
> Maybe add some power lines from the generator to the power box (if that is what it is?) on the side of the cab?


I know you were the first to mention the wires Ed - Thank You Too


----------



## Steve441

*Generator & Cable*

This is more like it - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

that definitely did it :thumbsup: Copper wire and styrene?


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

I like the elec cable (gen to crane) idea, but you need more slack in the cable, I'd think ... don't want the crane spinning around as is.

Better yet, I'd think about running the cable from the crane cab to the crane foundation, just above the crane pivot. Then, this gives the illusion that power is transferred down (inside) through the pivot to the underside of the loading dock somewhere. Then, somewhere else on the loading dock, have a little power receptacle box where a separate cable from the genset plugs into that.

Just food for thought ...

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe

Lumber Mill looks great :thumbsup:

For lumber I use Northeastern Scale Lumber, wood strips. Cut them to length. Most of the sizes are in HO but I use #2211 which is 2x2 in HO so about 4x4 in N scale. Anything smaller is to difficult to deal with.
Can glue them together. They are easy to paint , stain or weather.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - I am going to re-do it - The cable is way too short for any proper pivoting. Thanks for pointing That out TJ. I like your idea. 

Stan - I am using sort of rubbery thread. Its pretty specialized stuff as it really like to "lie flat" which is hard to get in N scale. Too bad it wasn't thinner by half. I got about a foot of it in a recent kit (Can't remember which one however but I do Like this "hose" sort of stuff). I attached a bit to a wee piece of brass to the end which I will attach to the Dock. Pics Soon - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Crane Re-Wired*

That's it for this little baby - I did not run a wire all the way up to the motor on the platform half-way up the boom. That should have been done during construction with way thinner material. I leave that kind of stuff up to more fanatical modelers. I am moving on being delighted with the final result. It sure did need those cables however. Thanks for the good advice Guys! You should try one of these Stan - I bet you can do it - Nicely Too! I could give you some tips on building the boom - The rest is easy and with the right tips the boom is easy too - Cheers - Steve 


Some Challenging Fun:

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Model-Tech-Studios-N-JN1013-Industrial-Crane-p/mdts-jn1013.htm


----------



## Steve441

*Lumber Mill Activity*

Bit more activity in the Yard with a couple of guys moving a board. A dude unloading at the Recieving Dock as well. Since I am really getting into this hobby I think I will try to weather the floors & building better and such - next time I set the Mill up. It's sort of fastened in there now. I shall re-use everything including the roads in the next layout. Cheers- Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Bunkhouse*

Bottom Line on the BunkHouse for the Mill is - It needs more Land. I am not gonna try to fix this up much more. A few foks in chairs perhaps. Dude is tying his shoe lace on the step - No - his chin is not touching the railing. These guys walk around the fence to a group of Garages going in soon. Cheers - Steve

One thing - It's hard to finish off things like course ground foam at the foundation of the Bunkhouse and some bushes etc. when I am thinking why bother - it does need to be bigger (or does it?) - and I am going to tear this one down and start another soon (or am I - This one is Pretty Nice) - Jeeze - I am going to try to do ALL the foam I can do on foundations and the like - Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

You are incredibly gracious and willing to listen to tidbits of ideas from us, the armchair masses here. We're all cheering you on, of course, and living vicariously (a bit) through you and your excellence in this build project!

That said, I'm humbled that you considered the crane rewire idea. Looks great, and it put a smile on my face this morning. I especially like the "elec distribution panel" mounted on the side of the crane cab ... beautiful, tiny touch!

As for the bunkhouse ... after a long day's work, does there need to be a bit of "frolicking" with a worker and a "town resident" somewhere in the scene?

Thanks, again, for keeping us all so glued to this project!

TJ


----------



## Xnats

TJ was right and that sure did the trick with the power supply. I'm with you though, the first looked just fine since you already have plans to move onto #3  Love the yard detail pics, that is what really makes the layout. The little still shots of everyday life, it is so cool. You definitely have this part down:thumbsup: 
One of these days I'll buy a real kit and give it a go. Lets just say I'm on a Shaygetz budget until summer :laugh: I do appreciate the offer Steve


----------



## Steve441

Thanks So Much Guys !! - Yep - It's the little details that make it - More pics to follow - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Looks complete now with a power source present.:thumbsup:

Does the crane turn?
Or is it set in that one position.....?

To bad you couldn't just add on to this layout, instead of doing it all over.
Add two L's to the sides?

Did you wipe the pieces clean before you brushed the paint on?
What kind of paint did you use?

Sorry if you already posted this, I don't have the time right now to go back and search.


----------



## Steve441

*New Loco*

The crane is stationary Ed. I do try to clean the stuff before painting with Testors Acrylic.

I finally got my Quebec & Gatineau Locomotive - Had to order it from jolly old England but got a good price (compared to the LHS - who were sold out anyway). It shipped in for about $100.00 Master Line by Atlas so real nice scale slow speeds. Nice!  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## sstlaure

Fantastic details. One of these days I'm going to get to scenery and details....


----------



## Conductorjoe

Love the Loco ! Thats the same scheme as the Genesee & Wyoming I got a couple weeks ago. Yes those are difficult to find.


----------



## Big Ed

You have trains for your layout too?

A handsome looking Diesel.:thumbsup:
The picture is picture perfect.:thumbsup:


I guess you glued the crane to the platform?
To bad you couldn't have drilled a hole in the platform for it and added a pin/dowel for it to sit on. That way you could have it turn all the way around. If you glued a pin/dowel to the bottom of the crane you wouldn't see it once it is set down in the hole.
To late now huh?


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - Yeah Ed - Too late now. It's glued down tight. I could move the Crane if I needed to but not make it operational. When done I will take some sweet pix of all my loco's (5 now) and cars (20 or so) - Slowed down these days a bit due to tax problems paper work etc. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Taxes  I really thought you guys were more squared away then us Yanks. Darn those peaky things  they are like flees and multiply over night.
Keep working away, I'll just say :thumbsup: on another Atlas Master Line and even your local road name :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

Yeah - I am trying to work it so I can write off NScale stuff (tax wise) !! Canadians are taxed to the hilt. Our government is totally biligual (French & English) and that costs a fortune - let alone all the other stuff they waste money on - We have a 14% tax on everything you buy that they tack on at the cash register - and that on top of low earnings and High Prices (up north) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## sstlaure

Steve441 said:


> Yeah - I am trying to work it so I can write off NScale stuff (tax wise) !! Canadians are taxed to the hilt. Our government is totally biligual (French & English) and that costs a fortune - let alone all the other stuff they waste money on - We have a 14% tax on everything you buy that they tack on at the cash register - and that on top of low earnings and High Prices (up north) - Cheers - Steve


Yeah....but you have that great socialized healthcare system to show for it  :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

I know you are kidding Scott - Canada's OK however - You gotta live somewhere and my roots are here for now! I do know what you are sayin' though. Cheers Bro - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Free Health Care for Idiots*

Now we have Cage Fighting and Downhill Ice Mountain Racing on Ice Skates and a bunch of other great sports to add to Hockey (which I love) so all the kids can have fun emulating their heros and the parents don't worry cause the health care for the concussions won't cost them a dime. My advice - Take up Model Railroading Son! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## sstlaure

Absolutely joking with you Steve  You guys are definitely taxed heavy (General Sales tax, Provincial sales tax, etc) I've got silly French Canadian blood flowing in my veins so I certainly can't say much. (3rd gen US)

DOWNHILL MOUNTAIN ICE RACING ON ICE SKATES????? You Canadians ARE crazy. 

Back on track - layout is looking fantastic.


----------



## Steve441

*Bunk House Folks*

Thanks Scott - I have been getting a bit done at the bunkhouse and starting behind the Pizza Joint. It's hard to pick out but you can just see the cat on the table with a Cooler on it (pic 2). I put her purse on the table and a newspaper (pic 4) and of course "The Lovers" - (pic 5)- I may get rid of the guy with the Hard Hat tying his shoe at the landing of the staircase. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

The bunkhouse "characters" look great ... lots of busy-body activity.

A tiny, weensie, itty-bitty nitpick (if I may) ...

That fence line looks odd to me ... I keep wondering why anybody would build a fence at that odd, skewed angle/configuration? Seems inconsistent with expected property boundaries.

OK ... back to thumbs-up stuff ...

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe

Whats the guy doing on the balcony in the blue shirt and yellow shorts?


----------



## Steve441

Yeah - I wanted to put in the Pizza Joint and was short on fence so that's the way it goes. Next Lumber Mill is going to be better - More in the bush (forest) and bigger. The guy on the balcony is from Preisser's "Toilet Stories" set - He is taking a leak but I have that bit sort of hidden on the balcony. I think he's waiting for his shift to start. I guess I am sort of grasping at straws but the weather is getting better up here finally and I was up at the lake and am going back - I will be posting stuff however - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Guy Peeing*

Maybe he's thinks the Foreman is under the balcony. :laugh: Anyways - There is is in close-up Macro mode and yes you can see - from this angle - he taking a pee. If somebody was looking at the layout they would never see it however. That's one thing about Nscale! I wasn't gonna say - but Joe questioned about that guy! I have some other great figures from that Preisser set to use still! Cheers - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

Nice progress, as usual Steve!


----------



## Conductorjoe

hahaha Thats what I thought. His hands were say, "down" hahaha

They have a a toilet stories set? wow I better study up on my scenery lol


----------



## Steve441

Thanks John - Yeah Joe - I love to have fun with this stuff.

"Toilet Stories": I'm pretty sure that's its name - It's one of those Preisser figure sets in the little boxes. It's got a great guy sitting reading a newspaper with his pants down around his ankles and others - The lovers - in the pix just before - were oddly enough - from the same set. Real Life Action from those darn Germans! Cheers - Steve


----------



## kursplat

Conductorjoe said:


> They have a a toilet stories set? wow I better study up on my scenery lol


i'll save you my next issue of Interior Outhouse Design magazine :thumbsup:














:laugh:


----------



## Conductorjoe

kursplat said:


> i'll save you my next issue of Interior Outhouse Design magazine :thumbsup:
> 
> :laugh:


 But my layout is modern. I wont have any Outhouses
:laugh:

:laugh:


----------



## Steve441

We have an great working Outhouse at out cottage right now. Steve


----------



## Xnats

:laugh: Love it Steve. You just need a few beer bottles and a little glue to make the railing/ deck look wet :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

Roger That Stan! - Thanks & Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Mid March*

Hi Guys - All's well! I have been doing some other stuff. Not adding to layout much but really enjoying it - Folks have been over as it's March break and they Love the layout - I am sure they did not expect to see it so nice. I got some amazing comments - "This should be in a Museum" - was the best one! I had to laugh because my people are not familiar with the amazing examples of Model Train Layouts seen on this forum (Like Joe's for only 1 example - I know its still early in the build (for Joe) but I anticipate Great Things!) Anyways - I Have been buying some new stuff which I will share with you when it actually arrives. Here's a few shots of what I am groovin' on - Cheers Everybody and Stay Safe - Steve


----------



## brik-el

Steve, what is the roadname of that loco?
Familiar yet I cant figure it out!

P.S. I'm only 1 hour north-west of you and was wonderin if you're going to this.............................

http://ottawatrainexpo.com/en/main.php?page=welcome.html

I'll be there Sunday


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Glad you're able to share the layout and fun with some friends! Latest pics look great ... a happy little town! Well ... uhh ... did your friends notice the town residents' "extra cirricular activities and supplemental sources of income"?!? 

TJ


----------



## brik-el

tjcruiser said:


> did your friends notice the town residents' "extra cirricular activities and supplemental sources of income"?!?
> 
> TJ


lol, I see those Hookers!!!


----------



## Carl

Looks like the friend's up North are going to have a great time in May.


----------



## Steve441

Yep I am hoping to go - That's a Quebec & Gatineau Loco Brik-el (We used to party at the Fort) - It takes a keen eye to see the hookers - Always good for a laugh! I had to point 'em out to my visitors. They LOL'ed big time. Cheers - Steve


----------



## kursplat

tjcruiser said:


> Well ... uhh ... did your friends notice the town residents' "extra cirricular activities and supplemental sources of income"?!?
> 
> TJ


i was wondering if they saw them _before_ the museum comment, and if so, what kind of museum...


everything is looking great. all the details are really coming together


----------



## Steve441

Thanks kursplat - Still more to go when I can pull it away from the wall and get to the back again. The guy that made the museum comment was a friend of my daughter - about 24 years old or so - I pointed out the Hookers to him - an Arab student from Saudi Arabia visiting Ottawa from Montreal - he said nothing about them - but took a slew of pix! Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

You'd go to jail for building a layout like that in some countries!

Lose a hand, maybe, too!


----------



## Conductorjoe

Well there you are. Its been days. Thought maybe you had fallen in that river , chasin the girls on mainstreet or been drinking with the guys at the lumber mill.
Glad your having fun with it. Always nice to show your work to others.

Was that me you were referring too about a nice layout?


----------



## jonyb

Looks awesome Steve!


----------



## Steve441

Hey Thanks jonyb - I think I used every little scene Woodland Scenics makes!

Yes Joe - That was your layout I was referring to my friend - Like I said - I am anticipating Great Thanks now that I've seen your talent, modeling abilities and imagination at work a bit. I just have a feeling you won't disappoint in the end. You have that keen dedication that's required. - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Thank you for the very kind words Steve. I told my wife before the layout began I wanted it to be perfect. She used the words "museum like", I guess partly due to the fact she has seen the San Diego Model Railroad Museum which has all scales and is amazing..Since it is our retirement home and I am getting older it may very well be the last one I build. I have waited a long time for the opportunity and now the time is here.
It will take a while to finish mine, but will be worth it.
As far as skills I was around some people for a while that were "masters".
Anyone can do it with time, patience , the right materials and tools.

Having said that, I think there are many nice layouts here on this forum. Yours , Xrunners, IlliniVikings are a few that come to mind. They might be smaller in size but are still nice. Thats just in N Scale.
Some really nice layouts here in other scales too. I enjoy looking at all of them no matter what scale.


----------



## Steve441

You got all that right Joe - Some of the HO stuff (and other scales) is remarkable! Thanks to all for sharing with us! Cheers - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

Lookin good Steve. Glad your finaly getting some time to enjoy all that hard work!


----------



## Steve441

*Quick Post*

Thanks John - I am setting up a long train with all my cars attached  (18 or so but what the heck) - this aft! 

Hi Everybody - I am sitting around cleanin' up a bit of stuff and was looking at a pic of my 1st Layout - Last year - as shown below - I have come a good way on the 2nd try (also shown) and now find myself itching to do another. I hope to emulate Joe and do a final big layout! I'm not getting any younger at 58 in June. I will keep you guys posted - but rest assurred I am lurking around here and of course will post to your various builds.

I have had a bit of budget problems with some unexpected (non Nscale) costs and I think Canada Post lost my Parcel from ModelTrainStuff -  - Cheers Anyways - Steve (doin' a little gardening too!)


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Impressive evolution and progress, for sure.

The river/bridges on the new layout does a really nice job of separating the "nice" section of town from the "other" section of town ... guys fishing for fish on one side, and guys fishing for ... well ... something else on the other! Joking aside, there's something about the river in your layout that adds an extra sense of "destination" to the overall theme. Something "extra" that wasn't quite there in the first layout. I'm not being critical about the first, but rather offering that you've nicely captured extra "depth" in the newer layout.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Blade3562

It would have been cool to have the 1st one somehow connect on, I love that wood track crossing, we have several of those in the northeast Ohio area because of our winters and plow trucks haha


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - Yeah - This layout was my "practice at water". Next layout I am gonna really try to do some great water areas. I hope to get the log end of the Mill way better with log booms etc. - as I remember from the good ole days! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> Thanks John - I am setting up a long train with all my cars attached  (18 or so but what the heck) - this aft!
> 
> Hi Everybody - I am sitting around cleanin' up a bit of stuff and was looking at a pic of my 1st Layout - Last year - as shown below - I have come a good way on the 2nd try (also shown) and now find myself itching to do another. I hope to emulate Joe and do a final big layout! I'm not getting any younger at 58 in June. I will keep you guys posted - but rest assurred I am lurking around here and of course will post to your various builds.
> 
> I have had a bit of budget problems with some unexpected (non Nscale) costs and I think Canada Post lost my Parcel from ModelTrainStuff -  - Cheers Anyways - Steve (doin' a little gardening too!)


Yes you did much improve with the 2nd layout. The details are awesome . :thumbsup:

A lost package of N scale goodies?  not good.

You are older than me by 2 years? Wow you better get going on that 3rd layout :laugh:
It is nice you admire my layout so much you want to build another.
One piece of advice. Get those budget problems fixed first. My project has not been without expense , thats for sure. The trick is I dont save recipts


----------



## Steve441

Thanks John - Yeah - my 22 year old daughter is costing me a fortune to get educated - and my Dad is alive and well in a $3200.00 a month retirement home - at 92 he's a Second World War veteran with the Canadian Army overseas. That stuff is OK - it's a few other expenses that tapped me out for a bit - Can't complain as I have my health - I guess its the size of your layout (amoung other things) I like so much. I have a file called "Trains" that I add to (receipts) but never look at ! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

I hear ya.
We are kinda the same, with excpetion I started earlier. My daughter is way past the education scene but I have a 9 month old grandson . Grandma spends money on him and I spend whats left on models. I have a tendency to over do it with rolling stock and motive power though. I have more cars than will fit on the layout at one time.:laugh: I just like to switch them out for variety. I am narrowing my searches though and getting picky. I am collecting Auto racks (exspensive) and ballast cars for my future gravel plant.
Only boxcars I have purchased lately are out of production from years past. I do have a few locos on my list but they are going to have to wait.

I also have an 84 yo mother who lives here when shes not visiting relatives so I can relate.


----------



## Blade3562

Geez I thought my situation was bad I'm the 19 year old one going to school, but using my money for my MINI Coopers, TV and trains haha


----------



## Steve441

*Ah - To be young again!*

19 !!! - What a great age - Enjoy Big Time - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Package Arrived!*

I got my stuff from Mr. Klein at Modeltrainstuff.com - The slash burner is going to add some more dimension to the Lumber Mill - Brass laser-etched Kit includes conveyor system too! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Fifer

Steve441 said:


> I got my stuff from Mr. Klein at Modeltrainstuff.com - The slash burner is going to add some more dimension to the Lumber Mill - Brass laser-etched Kit includes conveyor system too! Cheers - Steve


The top ash catcher is a pain to get together!! FYI

Mike


----------



## Steve441

I shall give it a go Mike - Thanks for the heads-up - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Wow Steve what a nice comparison between the two layouts :thumbsup: The Gatineau River and the backdrop really make the difference between the two. Sorry to hear about your toy money, trust me I know your pain  
God Bless your Father, he must have some real interesting stories to tell, from all he has seen in his lifetime. Hopefully everything will back on track in your household before long. 
Your and Joe are lucky to be at your age and in retirement or close for Joe, with the way the world is today. I'm 41 and most likely will be stuck working until I'm 68. I can't wait until you start out with #3, this will be a special treat for us at MTF . I have been reading but chasing the blood money has me to tried to reply most of the times though. Can't wait to see the sawdust burner especial since it is suppose to be hard :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

You think #3 will be better?

Just wait till #4.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Stan - You are right on everything. You have a great attitude Man - Only 41 - So much fun ahead Bro !

Hey Ed - You are right (I hope) about the progression in layouts. I would like to avoid a forth layout and do one Big-*** 3rd layout that will keep me busy for a while!

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Carl

Very nicely done


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Thanks Stan - You are right on everything. You have a great attitude Man - Only 41 - So much fun ahead Bro !
> 
> Hey Ed - You are right (I hope) about the progression in layouts. I would like to avoid a forth layout and do one Big-*** 3rd layout that will keep me busy for a while!
> 
> Cheers - Steve


I don't see why you don't just add on to that somehow.
2 L's? 
Make your river bigger and longer? < edited,*************

But it is your RR, though it seems a shame to rip up all that good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> I don't see why you don't just add on to that somehow.
> 2 L's?
> Make your river run into a bay/harbor?
> 
> But it is your RR, though it seems a shame to rip up all that good work.:thumbsup:



Have you been following the history lesson or watching trains and working girls again :laugh:
The Gatineau has to flow into the Ottawa River. Having it flow into the ocean would be like that Don Johnson film where the US Army machinegunned down cavalry horses right before WW2. Great movie by the way for action, not historical reasons. In pursuit of honor, I think. 
Logging history and Steve will have to model these mammoth log floats :laugh:
http://www.ottawariver.org/pdf/09-ch2-7.pdf


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Have you been following the history lesson or watching trains and working girls again :laugh:
> The Gatineau has to flow into the Ottawa River. Having it flow into the ocean would be like that Don Johnson film where the US Army machinegunned down cavalry horses right before WW2. Great movie by the way for action, not historical reasons. In pursuit of honor, I think.
> Logging history and Steve will have to model these mammoth log floats :laugh:
> http://www.ottawariver.org/pdf/09-ch2-7.pdf



I don't read threads I just look at the pictures.

I went back and edited.


----------



## Steve441

Jumpin' Jesus - That's a great link Stan ! I also like the references you made - sort of being like out of era - As far as the layout goes I gotta redo the whole thing - That's half the fun for me! Thanks Guys ! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> I would like to avoid a forth layout and do one Big-*** 3rd layout that will keep me busy for a while!
> 
> Cheers - Steve


 How much room do you have to work with? How big is bigazz big?


----------



## Steve441

Hi Joe: To be honest I am still thinking how I will "configure" my basement - Its about 15 X 20 - but it can't all be train - I have a full ton of other "Junk". 16 X 4 might be the solution for me. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Solution ...........get rid of the Junk !!!! :laugh:
And build a huge layout 
or Store the junk under the layout


----------



## Steve441

That's what I mean by "configure" Joe. Gotta figure out a place for that stuff. I call it junk but it's pretty nice stuff in actuality. Cheers - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

Configure wisely! Not bad for an old guy! (at least a few months older than me!)


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> That's what I mean by "configure" Joe. Gotta figure out a place for that stuff. I call it junk but it's pretty nice stuff in actuality. Cheers - Steve


I have confidence you will work it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

For the first time I'm confused now  If a helix is built to the first floor that should hide the majority of the stuff. Anything left over should be able to be stored next to the train elevator going to the attic. Worse case scenario, is anyone going to question a pretty vase under the bathroom sink after watching a 75 car log train go by. Or dare to ask what the track with green light is doing behind the kitchen faucet after noticing the transfer yard in the dinning room :dunno:. 

:laugh:


----------



## Steve441

I want two z scale helixes so that a Z train can go across the room way up on a shelf so like its on the side of a mountain - only 1 way across you can see it - it goes back between the helixes hidden underneath. Then the N scale stuff up front. So the whole side of the room looks like a mountain slope with a track (Z scale) with tunnels at either end. That's all the z scale you would see. Hard to describe but a worthy project to undertake - Its' the wife's idea - I was showing her different scales and she figured out a smaller scale in behind the N stuff would be cool - Must have been done a million times before however tough to get it right I should imagine. Maybe I am just imagining. It was Stan's mention of the dreaded H word! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*New Stuff for Future Reference*

Hi Guys - Check out the laser-etched Weather Vanes, Etc and Marsh Plants. From NGineering a newer company I believe. We have huge swamps up here along the rail lines and some at shorelines on lakes and some river areas. I gotta use 'em for realism on the next one! Ordered a great boat repair facility with a perfect tug style boat for the logs. Check out the Marlin HO set with European plug I got from the Salvation Army Thrift Shop for $3.99!!  Looks like it came from a good home and still works I hope. I am always snooping around those places for train stuff. One of these days they will put out some N or Z Scale stuff not thinking its any good as its so small :laugh: - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

lol Steve, you better give your wife as big kiss, hug or something. That is a such an awesome idea she has. 
Nice score on the Marklin train set :thumbsup: You are going to have to modify your scales modeled now :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

*Boat for Logging Operation (Pulp Wood)*

Huge pulpwood logging operations were going on when I was a kid - Here's a shot of the Gatineau River by a little town called Venosta which is close to our cottage. They built the Hydro Dam in the 30's and displaced a lot of poeple up-stream.

Also - I give the link to the item I just purchased which is the best Nscale boat that replicates the smaller size tugs they used. I am trying to assemble all the stuff I need for the next go round.  Cheers - Steve

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Micro-trains-N-Structure-Kit-p/mtl-49990938.htm


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> Check out the Marlin HO set with European plug I got from the Salvation Army Thrift Shop for $3.99!!


$3.99 ?!? I thought I saw your name on a Wanted poster at the Post Office ... 

... quite the steal ...


----------



## Steve441

*Hi Guys*

I was feelin' poorly about not being able to bid on the Kato Via Rail Set on EBay this morning. It did sell for $430. - So Nice! - So I set up my good ole LifeLike Loco and Rivarossi Passenger cars and am enjoying them right now.  - also Looking at prices on large chunks of Rigid Foam! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Nelson Impersonation*

Nelson on Simpons would say "AH HA" in his own special way when he saw my pixs in my other post today (previous page here) - You guys can see my buildings need a lot of work as I am always in a rush to do stuff. Like the eves on the farmhouse. Or the blue paint dripped across the backdrop! Anyways - It's all for fun! - Steve  - Cheers


----------



## brik-el

All your missing is the B-unit for that Royal Canadian.


----------



## brik-el

I know this will be a little off topic, but once I seen your Royal Canadian I just had to show you this.....................










I built this out of Lego this past winter.


----------



## Steve441

I don't mind off topic (a bit) - Amazing!


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve ...

This pic/view of yours is pristine ... mountain backdrop, bridge reflection in water ... very serene. Had to post it here embedded for all to see!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Steve ...
> 
> This pic/view of yours is pristine ... mountain backdrop, bridge reflection in water ... very serene. Had to post it here embedded for all to see!
> 
> TJ



And it has a train in it!:thumbsup:

I knew Steve had some trains, just a beee-utifull shot I agree.:thumbsup:

All the pictures look better with trains in them, it is a train layout.


----------



## Blade3562

Ok so that marklin set was literally a steal. That's an older blue box and is worth more than $4 I showd my dad and he was like holy crap, mine that is similiar was over $75 lol

Can you give the set number and Number from the flap, I can date it for ya that way.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks So Much Guys - I'm too lazy to embed my pix! Yeah Blade - The HO set is all complete in box and foam not too bad either. That's one Heavy little loco! German made - so nice! The little ladies at the Sally Ann just treat the stuff like a Garage Sale and I have got some real bargains on other cool stuff too. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Blade3562

Marklin's will run forever my oldest is 70s or earlier (lots of old rolling stock). They are nearly indestructible. I used to race my most expensive loco as fast as possible and it doesn't even have a scratch haha. The direct change system to me is much cooler than any other system because it equines a full stop. Switching locos actually have 4 positions vs the 2 you will experience. But dating even your control unit even I can see its older than any of mine. So maybe 70s?


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> I'm too lazy to embed my pix!


Yeah ... yeah ... blah, blah, blah ...

Your pics/layout are fabulous ... you gotta get with the program ... crawl outta that cave ... shake hands with Edison ... learn how to program that VCR ...



TJ


----------



## Steve441

I read your description of how to do it in another thread TJ. It seemed like a lot Man! I should look at that again. - Cheers - Steve

Hey Blade - It says 1984 on the box. I am not foolin' about the price - It's not my scale so I would not have bought it except for that reason - $3.99 - No Tax! Tell your old man to keep his eyes peeled for good stuff!


----------



## Blade3562

Man you can turn a profit on that no problem but that is a great set for a kid. My first marlin was slightly larger having a station and such but same engine! It's fun and easy to use.

Edit sorry to stay off topic, what is the set name? I have a Set-S in the basement(has wrong loco, but I purchased the correct one) from 85 that has the newer unit. How is the plastic on the lid? The box seems to be indestructible as well lol it was my sisters set do needless to say it wa beaten lol


----------



## Steve441

Blade - The box is a little beat up and plastic messed up too - I don't know what set it is - It says Marklin HO 1984 125 Jaar. No other paperwork. Oval track. 2 cars and Loco with Euro Transformer. I'm gonna keep it for a while. Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

tjcruiser said:


> Steve ...
> 
> This pic/view of yours is pristine ... mountain backdrop, bridge reflection in water ... very serene. Had to post it here embedded for all to see!
> 
> TJ


 Nice !!!


----------



## JohnAP

Steve,

That is an awesome picture!


----------



## Steve441

*Slash Burner*

Thanks Guys - Glad you really liked that pic. Meanwhile I have started the laser etched brass Slash Burner kit. I'm at the hard part now (according to Mike F.) - He's right of course. It's been tricky up to now and I hope to get it half right on this next bit (super tricky) of bending the little brass tabs at the top to a nice roundish top. There's a brass "Tack" for the very top when it gets bent more. - Cheers - Steve (actually spent a minute looked to embe photos TJ - Can't seem to get it :laugh: !)


----------



## Steve441

*Slash Burner comin' along*

Now for the CatWalk - I improvised and discarded the Tack the kit included and used a very thin brass circle for the top - Looks better I think - than the "button" effect the tack would have produced. The super thin circle was a clock face upside down (from the latest set of "Weathervanes etc") - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


> (actually spent a minute looked to embe photos TJ - Can't seem to get it :laugh: !)


Oh, Steve ... you're killlin' me!  So close ... so very close ...

Once you have your pics loaded, like you alread are doing, click on any of the little photo icons in your post. That will open the pic in its own window. From there, highlight the full URL address at the top of your browser. Ctrl-C to copy it to the PC clipboard.

Then, back in your post, click on the "little mountain icon" ... sort of a sun in its upper right corner. (If your browser beeps and asks you "to allow scripted windows", click at that memo to accept, and click the mountain icon one more time.) That will open a lttle window where you can Ctrl-V paste the photo url address, which will insert it between "image tags".

Sounds complicated at first, but it's really just 2 or 3 easy clicks.

The net results is that your pasting the url address of the photo itself between a pair of codes that will embed the photo, like this:

*







*

If you want, you can bypass the mountain icon tool, and simly type the image tags yourself, exactly like above.

Go, Steve, GO... Go, Steve, GO!!!

TJ


----------



## Steve441

*Embedding*

OK - Here goes -


----------



## Steve441

Thanks A Million TJ - I got it as you can see - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

... And the Hallelujah Chorus chimes in with excitement and glee!!!

You da' man!

Now here's a shortcut I use ...

If you upload several pics from your PC at once, the number that after the "attachmentid=" in the URL address will simply increment by 1. You can Ctrl-V paste the url address from just one photo 4 or 5 times, and then manually edit each one to "bump up" the numerical value by one ... that will reference each loaded photo in sequence.


----------



## Blade3562

That's why it looks different lol it's a euro set! I'd keep it for sure! Ok back to n scale lol.

What lines are you running?


----------



## Steve441

CN, CP and Quebec & Gatineau locos are in my collection.


----------



## Steve441

*Test*

OK - I shall try multiple imbedding 



















Nice!!  - Thanks Again Man! Steve


----------



## powersteamguy1790

Steve:

You've done a very nice job on your layout.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

Lol Steve. Nice job adding the pics, they are cropped to fit perfect too. The green switcher 1304, is that a new one? I love the color scheme it has. Good luck finishing up the brass burner  I'm guessing your bender did not come in handy with this kit? That one does look hard.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys - No Bender required Stan although I am not done yet. The green switcher is an old Lifelike of mine. One of the first loco's I bought. So Cool scheme - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

You going to have smoke coming out of the slash burner?

How big is that? 
Smaller then a sewing thimble?

Much easier viewing your pictures when you post them like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl

Very nice, Steve


----------



## Ranman

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Very nice, Steve:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP

Great work Steve! Next step....shoot a video!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

*Burner*

Thanks Guys - I am on the Video John - Next Post a long one - Here is the burner coming along - as well as some other shots of the complete layout (Embedded - Yeah ) - Ed you can see it's a pretty imposing structure. Just over 2 inches high I believe. I will consider wisps of smoke. Maybe get a smoke machine in the future and not worry about it now. We will see. The wife did the camera work and I held the light and worked the train (you can see my controlling would have sent the crew flying in real life near the end of the vid. I have video another of downtown I did I will post too. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Video by Betsy*

Here's the video my wife Betsy made with me on the throttle (you can tell I've had a few) and light. Forgive the quality of the camera (I want to up-grade) and you get the idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lMCeF8k7lk&feature=youtu.be

Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Burner*

The slash burner is not done yet but roughly positioned to give you an idea of size. It will have a conveyor. Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohh ... it's much larger than I was thinking. Looks nice. Crisp detail on that.

(And I'm doing a little "happy dance" seeing all of your embedded pics!!!)

TJ


----------



## brik-el

Is the layout shaking in your video?
Or is that just the camera?

Its giving me a weird vertigo feel. lol


----------



## Steve441

Thanks TJ - Not finished yet. Its not as tall as the light standard just behind it and indeed quite a bit shorter than the smoke stacks on the mill or Silo on the Farm. I like its size - There is one on the road to our cottage I will get a pic - Huge Rusty Beast.

It' the old lady on the camera Man - She just hit 50 in February - so yeah - she ain't as steady as she used to be. Videos of the small stuff are tricky but I want to save some memories of this layout before I demo it. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Here's that Vieo of just the Downtown I did - Cheers - Steve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kKXsY1W2Ts&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Here's the video my wife Betsy made with me on the throttle (you can tell I've had a few) and light. Forgive the quality of the camera (I want to up-grade) and you get the idea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lMCeF8k7lk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Cheers - Steve



The video almost makes it look like an earthquake is happening.:thumbsup:

To tell you the truth this is the first time I ever heard of a slash burner, I looked it up. 

You going to rip it up now, you done building it?


----------



## Steve441

Not yet Ed - Gotta go up to the cottage and open the place up, do some stuff, chop down a few trees, etc. Maybe after the summer gets going and it gets real hot up here - July August - I will do it then in the basement with the AC on - Like last year. Now I am just farting around enjoying this layout and building a few kits so I can get the size of the new layout right. I will try to remember to stop and take a few photos of the Gatineau River and stuff like the Slash Burner, Tug Boat, and an old Station up there. Take Care Guys - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Lol Earth Quake 
Loved the videos Steve:thumbsup: Your wife did a beautiful job with the camera. It really does show the fine work and how smooth an Atlas engine runs. Going to watch it a third time


----------



## JohnAP

WOW Steve!! Pictures are one thing, but those videos really show how you pulled all the bits and pieces together to make a realistic, and sometimes whimsical layout, excellent job my friend! Be a shame to tear up all that hard work!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe

Nice view of the downtown area :thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

Beautifully detailed, Steve... :thumbsup:
Each scene tells a little tale. John Allen had that same human storytelling style of modelling. Show your wife how to take the camers off of the LSD setting! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## Conductorjoe

Steve441 said:


> Videos of the small stuff are tricky but I want to save some memories of this layout before I demo it. - Cheers - Steve


Wait a sec...Demo it?  Your not going to connect it into what ever you build next?
Wow.......


----------



## Steve441

*Demo Time comin' this summer*

Thanks Guys - I will pass along your kind words to the wife. Yeah Joe - I will demo this one - re-using everything (and I mean everything but the ground foam). I need to re-use all buildings on the next layout to get the "real estate" better. Wife advises and I agree Farm set-up all wrong with barn in wrong position etc. etc. She wants to participate in the positioning of the buildings and design of the fields, horse ring, stable etc for the farm. She wants another Barn (for livestock - Present one will be for Horse Dude Ranch area of farm) and twice as much land. I also want the Lumber Mill near another part of the river (bigger & longer) with Log Booms. More Water overall and swamps. Its way swampy by railways up here. The roads I used will just Pop Off and I will reposition them somewhat the same for the downtown I hope - At least for the "Triangle Bar" which was positioned poorly in my 1st try but I am much happier with the way the road configuration handles it now - You can see how the roads must be "Times Square" like (right in the middle of the pic) - I have a ton of fun with the plastering and painting and getting in the bushes and such is my favorite. I want to do more "Riverbanks"!!  - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Conveyors*

Glad I have the bender for this part of the assembly Stan !  - Steve


----------



## Steve441

*Conveyor*

I am having fun getting these conveyors at the right angle height position etc. Got the Doors on (non-operational) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## powersteamguy1790

Nice work on the brass conveyors Steve.:thumbsup:Well done.


----------



## Steve441

*Slash Burner*

Thanks Powersteamguy - Still painting this put wanted to see how it fits on this layout - Needs more space to look right but will be pretty cool when I get it fixed up with some guy loading slash onto the conveyor - Cheers - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Boy, that's some tricky/precise fitting to create the "dome" out of those laser-cut flat segments ... nice end results!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Conductorjoe said:


> Wait a sec...Demo it?  Your not going to connect it into what ever you build next?
> Wow.......



Where have you been Joe?
This is layout #2......#1 layout got built and demoed already. (I think.) Steve?
Unless it is at the lake house?

A real smoke machine would look great in the burner.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl

That wood waste burner looks great


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve441 said:


>


Boy, if that doesn't look just like a Google Earth image, I don't know what does!

Steve -- are you seriously considering/planning demolishing this layout to build a 3rd? C'mon ... you gotta be kidding us, right?

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Guys! Yes I am going to demo this layout like I did to layout No. 1 and re-use all parts into a bigger and better version using the same buildings. The Mill is getting better each time - just like Downtown. Gotta use re-use these expensive detail parts and structures in layout No. 2 otherwise what would I put on Layout 3. The build is way fun for me! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Steve441 said:


> Thanks Guys! Yes I am going to demo this layout like I did to layout No. 1 and re-use all parts into a bigger and better version using the same buildings. The Mill is getting better each time - just like Downtown. Gotta use re-use these expensive detail parts and structures in layout No. 2 otherwise what would I put on Layout 3. The build is way fun for me! Cheers - Steve


This (above in red) doesn't make sense to me. Did you word it right?

those expensive detail parts???? I thought they would go into #3?
everything in #2 that you can save except the foam will go on #3?


----------



## Steve441

Yes - All - expensive or cheap - whatever - everything on this layout - will be transferred to the new one later this year I hope Ed - Sorry to make that sound confusing earlier. I guess I was trying to say if I kept Layout # 2 (This One) it would cost me a fortune to do Layout 3 as I would have to buy a huge amount of new stuff. Cheers Man - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

<sniff> ... <sniff> ... 

Please promise us that you'll allow us to say a few words of reflection for this faithful old layout, before you take a chainsaw to the table. A remembrance memorial, of sorts ... for all of those happy times we've shared together ...



TJ


----------



## JohnAP

Great job all around Steve, I hope your planning to start on the new layout before you start ripping up this masterpiece. That way you could at least take a break and run trains on it while construction is underway.


----------



## Xnats

Nice Steve, the ash burner really does look nice. The photo TJ is saying looks like a google earth shot, really does, lol. 
I'll give the :thumbsup: on destroying this one to start a third In all reality what is really be wasted? Maybe a 100, 200 dollar max on foam, plaster and ground cover. Some can drink that away in one night at the bar. Here at least Steve got a years enjoy for himself and family. And since he bought "now" like they said :laugh: We all got a year of free entertainment and learned a lot of new things ourselves. Not to shabby for less then 10 bucks a month  
I'll toss a Ed Idea out. Are you really going to reuse the roads? Styrene sure would look nice and they come with curb and sidewalk too :laugh:
Whatever happens, we all enjoyed #2 and I'll say Thank You from all of us on the updates and tips you have delighted us with along the way :thumbsup: Don't you have boats to race at the cabin, so this layout can live through summer :laugh:


----------



## Steve441

Wow - Thanks for the Kind Comments Guys!! Stan:- You are right about a couple of nights at a bar equalling the money I will lose on the rebuild. I gotta reuse the roads - They cost me over $40 at the LHS - I do have Evergreen N Scale sidewalk and used a bit in front of the Downtown Buildings. On the Hydrocal buildings they were tought to do as they had to be custom cut to fit doorways and variations on the front of each Store/Bar. The sidewalks are tricky and I want 'em lookin' good for the "Workin' Girls". Any ideas are welcome. I have "Bar Mills Sidewalk with Cracks" - Very hard (Basswood) to work with and I won't use it. I will look into the Evergreen line some more - May well have to order what I need as the LHS is weak at best on NScale. 

My Boat at the cottage - Off Topic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_zNzsPV5bE


----------



## Steve441

*Overhead Shots*

Couple of Google Shots of layout to remember it by - Cheers


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks like the satellite pics are showing a partial solar eclipse!

Re: fun at the cottage -- man, that little boat is _fast_!


----------



## Steve441

*View*

Thanks TJ - Yeah that's a Huge Oval that boat does. Back on topic - I thought I would embed this pic of a view from my computer desk. Cheers - Steve


----------



## brik-el

Absolutely beautiful.

That looks like one of our rain cloud shadows up here in the Ottawa valley!


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Brik-el - I sure appreciate your kind comments!!! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Take whatever you are going to strip off the layout and instead of wasting it, I bet someone would be willing to give you some bucks for whatever is remaining.

They can then build on to it. 

Better then scrapping.


----------



## powersteamguy1790

Very nice photo Steve.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP

Great shots of the layout Steve, but that damn boat went by so fast I could hardly see it!


----------



## Ranman

Nice job look's good


----------



## Steve441

Thanks Everybody!


----------



## raleets

Hey, Steve,
I'm FINALLY getting around to creating a lake and river on my HO layout. I've been reading techniques until my eyes are crossed, but recall your river was OUTSTANDING.
How did you seal off the ends, where it exits the layout, before you poured the "water"?
Also, after you layed the plaster cloth on the bottom what kind of paint did you use to seal it before pouring the "water"?
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Hi Bob - I am glad you asked - I used Envirotex - 2 pours - Sealed ends of layout with Aluminum Duct Tape. Beatifull multi-purpose stuff. Also Bob - After a few tests I realized that smooth is way better for no bubbles. I used that smooth sort of fibre board (1 side nice and smooth and the other side is rough patterned sort of). The kind of stuff you see for drawer bottoms and sides in cheap furniture. Painted Dark Green Blue Black and mean lots of black on the smooth side of the board - No Seams if you can too is important. I did the riverbanks before pouring and all painted as well get ready to put submerged logs and such in right away or better yet - secure them to the bottom of the lake first and pour closely to item so as to get any air bubbles out - I found their instuctions (Envirotex) very helpful - follow closely and get a propane torch (use gently however) as that really eliminates any bubbles at the surface. Of course any Piers for bridges must be installed and well filled for potential air bubbles before the pour. Hope this helps - If I can help further let me know - Steve


----------



## Steve441

I guess if you have already laid plaster cloth it will be fine. I used cheap acrylic painted from the dollar store mixed Real Blackish green blue. Just make sure all is flat as a good level is important too. Let that paint and painted plaster on the banks really cure good too. Follow Envirotex directions as to Humidity - Important. Get the Big Jug. Be confident on the pour and use enough spreading to the edges with a toothpick. Gonna be Great Man!


----------



## raleets

Steve,
Many thanks for your tips.
I bought my preformed lake on eBay. It's made from some sort of plastic and simply sits down into the hollowed out foamboard. The supplier suggests doing all the bottom painting and landscaping prior to the pour. The lake part should be straightaway simple.
I'm running a river out of one end of the lake. So far I've cut out the channel in my 1" foamboard with a razor knife. I'm now in the process of using a rasp and sandpaper to taper the banks. After that I'm planning to fill in the channel with plaster cloth and smooth it out as much as possible. I then think I should paint the plaster cloth with something that will be leak proof, right? But what should I use?? After all that I'll tackle the painting of the bottom with various shades before making a pour.
Any suggestions??
Bob


----------



## Steve441

Sounds like it will work Bob - If you smooth the plaster cloth with water and seal the plaster cloth a bit with additional plaster nothing should leak through - and you will see any holes, seams, cracks etc. that need repair when you paint it - then tape the end where it would leak and your good to go. Steve


----------



## Carl

Very nice layout................


----------



## Steve441

Hey Thanks Carl - I am just about to tear it down and start again - Man that idea kills me - but no second thoughts yet. I have been workin on a kit and enjoying running trains - I will post pix sometime soon - The wife has taken the Nikon to the cottage again (for the summer) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## raleets

Steve441 said:


> Sounds like it will work Bob - If you smooth the plaster cloth with water and seal the plaster cloth a bit with additional plaster nothing should leak through - and you will see any holes, seams, cracks etc. that need repair when you paint it - then tape the end where it would leak and your good to go. Steve


Steve,
Thanks for your reinforcement of what I had planned to execute. :thumbsup:
This is the really cool part of model railroading, i.e., venturing into the unknown and figuring out what works and what doesn't work.
I recall massive fear at creating "grass", building a "mountain", wiring LED's, etc., etc., but after I did it the anxiety went bye-bye. Once in awhile I have to remind myself that I've only been involved in this terrific hobby for about 18 months. 
Onward!, and many thanks,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Steve,

Haven't heard from you in a bit. All OK on your end? How goes the next-build planning?

Chime in with a little hello ...

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

Hi TJ - Yep - Still here - I have been lurking around a bit and enjoying my Layout !!! Built a terraced garden at the cottage with 55 8' 6" X 6" Cedar lumber and filled it all in with 2 Dump Truck loads of sandy soil. The old doll is very happy - so consequently, I am too!! She's up at the summer home until the snow flies and I take care of my aging father (2nd W.W. Vet) here in Ottawa - commuting up there (an hour north) for 3 - 4 days a week. Selling some junk off to make room for future layout and am assembling stuff to build it with. I love the present one and it will hurt to tear it down. You remember what it looks like Man (or check back on some of those pics everybody) - So Nice with all the cheesy activity going on - I show it to people and they Freak - Take Care All - I will do my next build log on this site - for sure eh!! - Cheers and Take Care This Summer!! - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Thanks for checking in. Glad to hear all is well and that you're enjoying all that life and our family and loved ones have to offer. My dad is a WWII vet, too ... I'm heading down to NY to visit with him this weekend. I'm looking forward to it ... his health has had some struggles lately, but his mind, memory, and wit are all sharp as ever.

Enjoy the summer fun,

TJ


----------



## Steve441

That's so nice Man - Way to go !! - He is just like my Dad (now 92) !! Steve


----------



## joed2323

Steve, sorry for being late to the party here but wow, you did an excellent job with your latout..

People can view your layout build and get alot of motivation from this.

You make it look way to easy... keep up the awesome work


----------



## JohnAP

Steve,

Enjoy your summer and time with your Dad. My Dad was a WWII vet also, and was in Korea too. He passed on 7 years ago. We'll all be looking forward to your next build thread!


----------

